# Naruto: Hidden Shadows Rules And Systems [WIP]



## Lord Tentei -- Character Mechanics (Feb 11, 2019)

*Character Mechanics*
​*Comparative Power and Characteristics*
Unlike many systems for structured roleplay, NTAR does not use number-based characteristics for determining the outcomes of interactions between characters and the world around them. Instead, different characteristics are divided into categories, whose power or lack thereof generally exists as it relates to other categories.

As is described in the Character Points post, mechanical growth on NTAR is measured in Character Points (or "CP"). Characters receive CP for any posts they have made in any topics that they have participated in, in which they have engaged with another character. In order to count this CP towards a character's Unspent Character Points (or "UCP"; the pool of CP that a character may spend), they must claim it in an update thread. A character's UCP may be spent to make purchases that count towards their Active Character Points (or "ACP"; which has a hard maximum amount that any character may reach) or to make purchases that do not. Some milestones of development depend on a character's Total Character Points (or "TCP"), which is the sum value of their UCP and ACP.

*Table of Contents*
Origin
Attributes
Skills
Elements
Character Progression
Checks
Character Death and Retirement
Kuchiyose and Contracts
Kugutsu and Piloting
Clans and Implants
Jinchūriki and Bijū


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Origins (Feb 11, 2019)

*Origin*​
 Origin is one of the primarily-defining features of a character; selected at registration, a character's the choice of Origin is as core to a character as the selection of race or class might be in other roleplaying games. There are three Origins: *Shinobi*, *Samurai*, and *Monk*. While this choice is primarily determinant of flavor, it has several mechanical implications as well. 

The first and most notable of these is the role that Origin plays in the availability of Skills to a character; while there are technically no hard limitations on either the number of Skills in which a character may be trained, nor ultimately which Skills they possess, there exist additional costs for characters who wish to train Skills outside those provided by their Origin. Some Skills have additional stipulations, that extend beyond simple cost, that render them incompatible with certain actions (Buddhism, for example, is incompatible with certain patterns of behavior).

Origin also provides characters with the ability to train techniques for which they do not possess the associated Skill: 

*Shinobi* can perform genjutsu, ninjutsu, and taijutsu without the associated Skills;
*Samurai* can perform bukijutsu, kenjutsu, and taijutsu without the associated Skills;
*Monks* can perform Buddhism, fūinjutsu, and taijutsu without the associated Skills

For characters of the *Samurai* and *Monk* Origins, mechanical benefits are granted to those focused on the teachings of their Origin. Those who do not train Skills outside of their Origin (otherwise referred to as "pure" Samurai or Monks) are able to purchase the first four ranks of certain Skills at half of the standard cost. Characters of the Monk or Samurai Origin that train a Skill outside of their Origin lose this status, and must pay the remainder of the standard cost for each of the ranks of the discounted Skill that they possess.

*Samurai* may purchase the first four ranks of the Kenjutsu and Kyūjutsu Skills at half the standard cost. *Monks* may purchase the first three ranks of the Buddhism Skill and the first four ranks of the Taijutsu Skill at half the standard cost.

*Monks* and *Samurai* have several techniques considered "canon" to their respective Origins, which may be found here.

Lastly, *Samurai* are are permitted to register a pair of daishō for no cost, which they begin with upon registration. These daishō may be registered with an ability, similar to that permitted for other Master-crafted items (see the Crafting page for guidelines). These weapons must be registered and approved, as with any other crafted weapon.

While rare, characters are able to change their Origin after creation. Doing so requires the completion of an Origin Change Request, found here. When a character's Origin is changed, they lose access to all of the Skills exclusive to their old Origin. They may also refund any elements or clans they have currently paid for, and lose the ability to use any abilities conveyed as a result (Note: the character is still, biologically, a member of that clan and if they were to learn a relevant Skill again, could relearn their clan techniques by paying the clan's bloodline tax and purchasing its abilities or elements once more). Special Abilities and Flaws may be altered within reason if any of them pertain to a lost Skill. Attributes and Universal Skills, along with any Skills shared by the new and old Origins, are unaffected.

*See the bottom of the Skills page for information on the cost of Skills outside of a character's Origin.* 

*See the Skills Repository for information on Origin Skills.*


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Attributes (Feb 11, 2019)

*Attributes*​
Attributes are the measures of a character's raw power and serve as the foundation for a character's strength and development. The six Attributes govern three fundamental aspects of a character; they determine a character's physical capacity, the number of techniques a character can use, and a character's knowledge of the world around them. Strength, Constitution, Reflex, and Coordination determine the physical limits of a character (how hard they can kick, how hard they can be kicked, how fast they can kick, and how accurately they can kick) while Stamina governs the number of techniques they can use (how many kicking techniques they can use) and while Wisdom governs how much the character understands about the world (how much they know about kicking techniques).

*Strength* – Strength represents a character's capacity for exertion of force. It affects a character's ability to lift, pull, and push objects. It is the characteristic that defines a character's ability to throw a punch or stop an object. Strength is a characteristic core to an individual's ability to strike their opponents.

*Constitution* – Constitution represents a person's resilience, defining that person's ability to withstand punishment. It affects characters' ability to receive blows during a fight, stave off sickness, resist poison, and mitigate pain. Constitution affects characters' endurance, and is a characteristic core to an individual's survivability in any given combat engagement.

*Stamina* – Stamina represents both a character's physical and spiritual energy. It determines characters' chakra reserves. As a result, it governs the number of techniques that a character can perform, and how long they can sustain a fight. Stamina is spent as from a pool in order to utilize techniques, and is refreshed while a character is resting.

*Reflex* – Reflex determines how fast a character can move. It affects characters' reaction time, ability in the performance acrobatics or dodges, the swiftness with which they can maneuver weapons, and so on. Reflex definitively governs the actual speed of a character's movements.

*Coordination* – Coordination affects how efficiently a character can move. Coordination governs fine motor control. A character's accuracy with weapons, much of their skill with swords, and their balance are all closely related to Coordination.

*Wisdom* – Wisdom can best be explained either as a character's knowledge or their incredible insight. It governs a characters' ability to discern events, predict enemies' actions, and extrapolate information. To some degree, it is also affects a character's attention to detail, as well as their ability to process information. Its extremes do not define a character as "stupid" or as "smart", though either end can represent a character who is one of those two things.

*Advantages and Tiers*
Each Attribute is divided into the increments of tiers and advantages. Though advantages play an important role in comparing the Attributes of characters, all static effects of Attributes (as well as considerations such as the diminishing returns of Attribute-boosting techniques or the prices associated with the purchase of advantages with CP) are dependent only on the tier of relevant Attributes. 

Tier 1: *Poor* – A character is deficient in this Attribute, comparable to a child or someone with a severe developmental disease.
Tier 2: *Average* – A character is within the adult human average in this Attribute.
Tier 3: *Proficient* – A character is considered highly skilled in this Attribute.
Tier 4: *Masterful* – A character is exceptional in this Attribute, approaching the highest limits of natural human ability.
Tier 5: *Epic* – A character is beyond extraordinary in this Attribute, able to warp the bounds of physics and reason.
Tier 6: *Legendary* – A character is widely renowned for the use of this Attribute, capable of feats considered impossible even by the standards of most shinobi.
Tier 7: *Godlike* – A character transcends even legend, has attained supremacy in this Attribute, and will often be deified for its use.

There are two advantages between each tier; advantages do not possess individual descriptions, as they simply define the proximity of a character to the next tier (and subsequently, their distance relative to those without any advantages past the tier that they possess). The notation used for advantages between tiers is Minor Advantage (when a character has one advantage past the tier of an Attribute) and Major Advantage (when a character has two advantages past the tier of an Attribute). When a character would have three advantages (whether as a result of purchasing a third with CP or as a result of an Attribute-boosting technique), they instead are brought to the next tier. Note that as a result, the statements "increased by four advantages" and "increased by a tier and an advantage" are interchangeable. 

The same principle is applied to reductions to characters' Attributes (e.g. a character with an Attribute at Masterful with a Major Advantage that has that Attribute reduced by four advantages is reduced to Proficient with a Minor Advantage). Reductions in Attributes caused by effects are noted as disadvantages (and subsequently as Minor Disadvantage and Major Disadvantage when they are one or two in number, respectively; again, "receives four disadvantages", "reduced by four advantages" and "reduced by a tier and a Minor Disadvantage" are all acceptable and equivalent notation) to distinguish them from Attribute-boosting effects. As long as a technique's effects are made sufficiently clear with the use of either "increase", "decrease", or similar language, they will not be denied for failing to make this distinction.

The maximum increment in an Attribute that a character can naturally reach is Godlike with a Major Advantage, and the minimum to which an Attribute can be reduced is Poor with a Major Disadvantage. Attribute-boosting techniques do not provide additional advantages past the maximum, and Attribute-reducing techniques do not reduce an Attribute below the minimum. Several effects refer to an Attribute "being reduced below Poor", which is to indicate any degree of disadvantage below Poor. As it is not an Attribute, the speed of movement that a character can track (or, as a characteristic, "tracking") may be increased beyond Godlike with a Major Advantage, though excessive amounts of tracking are unlikely to yield any real benefit to a character.

Some effects allow an Attribute's maximum to exceed Godlike with a Major Advantage by a single advantage, to reach an effectively seperate tier (referred to as "Boss"). These effects are few, severe, and far between. Some examples of this are the opening of the Gate of Death, the selection of Boss Stat from the Restricted Techniques list (and its accompanying expenditure of CP). Occasionally bijū in the wild may also have Boss Attributes.

Note that any references to an attribute "at vase value" or the "base" of an Attribute specifically indicate the value of advantages purchased with CP, not values modified by techniques or in-character effects (e.g. Special Abilities and Flaws).

*Purchasing Attributes*

Attributes are purchased in advantages, and (without making any purchases) a character's Attributes' initial base is Poor. This means that at registration, a character must purchase advantages in each Attribute they wish to increase beyond Poor (and that characters who do not so at registration must do so afterwards if they wish to increase an Attribute above Poor). As three advantages form a tier, a character for which three advantages are purchased past the tier that they possess in an Attribute has that Attribute increased to the subsequent tier.

The cost of purchasing advantages increases based on the tier that a character possesses in that Attribute. A character may not typically purchase advantages for Attributes at Godlike. *The costs listed are per advantage*, count towards a character's ACP, and are as follows:

Tier 1: *Poor* (50)
Tier 2: *Average* (100)
Tier 3: *Proficient* (200)
Tier 4: *Masterful* (300)
Tier 5: *Epic* (400)
Tier 6: *Legendary* (500)

*Attribute Guidelines*

The series of guidelines below outlines the more intricate interactions between certain circumstances with regards to certain Attributes.


*Strength & Constitution*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Constitution, being representative of a character's endurance and their body's ability to take punishment, has a variety of effects with regards to altering interaction with a character's environment. From dealing with extreme temperatures and shrugging off poisons to taking punches and staving off death by exsanguination, Constitution has a variety of tangible effects, delinted by the guideline below.

Strength is a representation of a character's ability to deliver force with their body - be it through punching, kicking, drawing a bowstring or slashing with a sword. It's primary function is dealing damage to durability, though there can be other narrative effects as well. 

*Poor Constitution:* Your body is weak. You are more susceptible than most to bleeding out, getting dehydrated, freezing, or hunger. You gain no bonuses, and may experience penalties where applicable.
*Average Constitution:* Your body is that of a normal human. You can bleed, be hurt, freeze, and burn, but no moreso than any other normal person. You gain no bonuses, but face no penalties.
*Proficient Constitution:* Your body is that of a vigorously healthy human. You can ignore some amounts of pain, such as a severe burns, missing fingers, or a broken bone.
*Masterful Constitution:* Your body is beginning to extend human limits. You can ignore large amounts of pain, including multiple severe burns, missing appendages, or non-fatal stab wounds. You can continue operating, even with broken legs and arms, at a two-tier (2) penalty to your Strength, Reflex, and Coordination.
*Epic Constitution:* Your body transcends human durability. You shrug off almost all pain, and only the most major of wounds can pierce through your ability to do so. Aside from the highest rank fire ninjutsu, you don't feel the pain caused by burning, though this does not mean you do not burn. You can't bleed out from a wound, as your blood clots inhumanly quickly. You can continue operating even with broken arms or legs, at a one-tier (1) penalty to your Strength, Reflex, and Coordination. Most other broken bones do not bother you, and you can ignore a single (1) sensible fatal wound (i.e, not losing your head, being disintegrated, etc.) for two (2) posts, to either continue a battle or find a source of healing.
*Legendary Constitution:* Your body is completely superhuman. You shrug off all pain, you can go months without food, and you can last weeks without water. You can hold your breath for an inhuman number of minutes. You cannot bleed out from wounds, and you can operate with broken arms and legs without any penalty. Your bones are harder to break, and are like rock. Non-fatal wounds will not phase you in terms of your mobility or health, and you can ignore a sensible fatal wound for up to four (4) posts.
*Godlike Constitution:* Your body is godly. You shrug off any pain. Your blood instantly clots when you are cut, meaning you do not bleed. You can manipulate your body to its full extent despite any wounds you receive. A broken arm does not phase you, and provided the bone isn't smashed to pieces, can still be manipulated. Your bones are harder to break than regular bones, and are like steel. You rarely need food or water to survive, and can hold your breath for a seemingly impossible amount of time. You are very resistant to both cold and heat, and are practically never bothered by the weather. Non-fatal wounds do not phase you, and sensible fatal wounds can be ignored for up to six (6) posts.

*Durability:*

Beginning at Masterful, the character gains 15 Durability. 

At Epic, this goes to 20

At Legendary, this goes to 25

At Godlike, this goes to 40

At Boss, this goes to 60

What damages Durability?

Any attack of reasonable Strength damages Durability. 

Average Strength damages 1 Durability

Proficient Strength Damages 3 Durability

Masterful Strength Damages 5 Durability

Epic Strength Damages 10 Durability

Legendary Strength damages 15 Durability

Godlike Strength damages 20 Durability

Boss Strength damages 30 Durability

Likewise, offensive techniques that do not have a set Strength damage durability

D-Ranks damage 1 Durability

C-Ranks damage 5 Durability

B-Ranks damage 10 Durability

A-Ranks damage 15 Durability

S-Ranks damage 20 Durability

In addition, guns also deal durability damage

Pistols damage Durability 5,

Semi-Automatic-Rifles damage 10 Durability

Assault Rifles damages 10 Durability

Snipers damage between 15 and 20 Durability (Depends on the velocity and size of the bullet)

Rockets and whatnot damage 20 durability or more (consult a staffmember if unsure.)


This seems weighted toward Durability in that you cannot just bring down an equivalent Durability with a single strike. This is intended, so that characters feel more like their 'Anime' counterparts and can take a couple hits before needing to worry about getting their throats cut.

What happens when Durability runs out? Well, you take damage normally. At this point a child could drive a dagger into your eye, because it's squishy and an eye and all your plot armor is gone. I wouldn't try tanking too much after that point.

When boosting Constitution via a technique or similar thing, you gain the difference between your unboosted Durability and your new Durability, even if your Durability was damaged. For example, if a person with Masterful Constitution is hit by two Great Fireball techniques, removing ten of their Durability (as is the norm for two C-Rank techniques), and they go on to boost their Constitution to Epic, they would only gain 5 additional Durability (the difference between Masterful and Epic). You cannot gain that extra Durability more than once. The next time you wanted more Durability, you would need to boost beyond Epic (to either Legendary or Godlike) to gain additional Durability.





*Stamina*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The below is a guideline for reference as to how many techniques a character can use given any given amount of Stamina. Note that the guidelines, like most others in this section, does not represent hard limits on what characters can and cannot do. The actual range of flexibility with these guidelines is something left to the discretion of those with whom you are roleplaying.

Based on your rank in stamina, you have a certain amount Stamina Points. These points are spent to use techniques and jutsu. Jutsu have base costs equal to their rank, but jutsu can also have their own individual cost aside from their rank if deemed appropriate and balanced. The general guidelines for jutsu are as follows:

D-Rank: 2
C-Rank: 5
B-Rank: 10
A-Rank: 15
S-Rank: 20

The ranks of the stamina attribute give you a total amount of Stamina Points as follows:

Poor: 15
Average: 50
Proficient: 100
Masterful: 150
Epic: 200
Legendary: 250
Godlike: 500
Boss: 1,000

Some arbitrary examples:
Poor can do one A-Rank, or three C-ranks, or eight D-ranks.
Average can do two S-Ranks and a B-Rank, or five B-Ranks.
Proficient can do five S-Ranks, or ten B-Ranks, or four A-Ranks, an S-Rank, two C-Ranks and a B-Rank.
Masterful can do seven S-Ranks and a B-Rank, or ten A-Ranks.
Epic can do ten S-Ranks, or one-hundred D-Ranks.
Legendary can do ten S-Ranks and five B-Ranks.
Godlike can do twenty-five S-Ranks.

E-Ranks are not accounted for by this guide because they use a marginal amount of Stamina. 

_Advantages in Stamina_ -

Advantages (or disadvantages) in a character's Stamina slightly modify the maximum number of techniques you can use. A Minor Advantage increases your maximum by roughly 1/3rd of the _difference_ between your current tier and the next tier, and a Major Advantage increases it by roughly 2/3rds of the _difference_. 

In general, stamina advantages simply let you bend the listed maximums much more than what is normally acceptable.





*Reflex and Coordination*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reflex and Coordination are Attributes linked in a unique way; as both Reflex and Coordination govern body movement, both must be taken into account when considering the actions of one character relative to another. Additionally, both share governance on certain aspects of gameplay. The most notable examples, hand seals and tracking, have their relationships with Reflex and Coordination delineated below.

_Hand Seals_ -

The below is a guideline for how many han seals a character can perform in any single post given their Attributes. The Attribute that a character uses to determine the number of hand seals that they can perform in a post is always the lower Attribute between Reflex and Coordination. As always, the below is just a guideline, and does not represent a hard maximum that a character can ever perform in a single post.

*Poor:* About 12 hand seals every post.
*Average:* About 30 hand seals every post.
*Proficient:* About 60 hand seals every post.
*Masterful:* About 120 hand seals every post. _Typically, hand seals are visually unrecognizable past this speed. See the tracking guidelines below for more information._
*Epic:* About 200 hand seals every post.
*Legendary:* About 350 hand seals every post. 
*Godlike:* About 500 hand seals every post.
*Boss:* About 800 hand seals every post. 

_Tracking_ -

As with determining the specific hand seals that those with high Reflex or Coordination form, normal eyes cannot accurately track the movements of those with Reflex higher than Masterful. While this doesn't mean that those moving outside of a character's range of tracking are so fast they cannot be seen, characters who possess insufficient ability to track an individual with high Reflex cannot determine the specifics of that individual's actions. Normal eyes also cannot accurately track the fine movements of someone with Coordination higher than Masterful; the exact path of a thrust with a hand or a weapon may be rendered a blur for them.

You may replace your characters' base tracking, which is Masterful, with their natural tracking, which is equal to either their Reflex or their Coordination (whichever is higher). For example, if your character had a natural, not-boosted Legendary Reflex or Coordination (bought with CP) their tracking would extend up to Legendary rather than up to Masterful. If they had Average Reflex and Coordination (bought with CP), their tracking can remain at the base of Masterful. On top of a character's base or natural tracking, appropriate tracking bonuses (such as from the Sharingan or certain Fighting Styles) are applied. Tracking may pass Godlike and reach Boss.





*Wisdom*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wisdom gives characters the ability to discern information that may otherwise be considered meta-gaming by that character's player, and alters how your character may react to certain situations and events. This guide delineates what a character's experience with something before interacting with it in-character might be, as well as that character's ability to predict their opponents' actions. 

Though it shouldn't need to be said, if your character has experienced or seen something in-character, then they’ll know about it regardless of their Wisdom.

Wisdom also includes a resource called "Precognition", these are almost like Spiderman's Spider-sense, a kind of foreboding of something about to happen, allowing you to react to something that normally you would be unable to.

Please note, you only recognize canon techniques from clans if your Wisdom would qualify you to recognize that clan.

*Poor Wisdom:*



*Spoiler*: __ 








No additional information available for your character.

*Average Wisdom:*





Access to general knowledge of canon ninjutsu, genjutsu, and taijutsu of D-Rank and below.

Able to recognize foreign villages' headbands.

Able to recognize the clans and bloodlines from your own village.

*Proficient Wisdom*





Access to general knowledge of canon techniques of C-Rank and below.

Able to recognize foreign villages' Kage (assuming that the Kage in question has been around long enough to make a public appearance and have their image known).

Able to learn A-Ranks without a mentor, the Character Points perk, or the chūnin rank.

Know about the bijū (but not necessarily who is the jinchūriki of which bijū—ask your Kage for more information).

Able to recognize S-Rank missing-nin prior to meeting them.

Able to recognize clans and bloodlines with four (4) or more people prior to encountering them.

*Masterful Wisdom*





Access to general knowledge of canon techniques of B-Rank and below.

Access to general knowledge of custom techniques C-Rank and below assuming they have been used at least once in-character.

Able to learn S-Rank techniques without a mentor, the jōnin rank, or the Character Points perk.

Able to recognize foreign villages' jōnin prior to meeting them.

Able to recognize A-Rank missing-nin prior to meeting them.

Able to recognize clans and bloodlines with three (3) or more people prior to encountering them.

*Epic Wisdom*





Access to general knowledge of canon techniques of A-Rank and below.

Access to general knowledge of custom techniques of B-Rank and below assuming they have been used at least once in-character.

Able to have a rough idea about the Rinnegan and it's capabilities.

Able to recognize foreign villages' chūnin prior to meeting them.

Able to recognize B-Rank missing-nin prior to meeting them.

Able to recognize clans and bloodlines with two (2) or more people prior to encountering them.

Has precognition of one of every four incoming attacks.

*Legendary Wisdom*





Access to general knowledge of canon techniques of S-Rank and below.

Access to general knowledge of custom techniques of A-Rank and below assuming they have been used at least once in-character.

Able to recognize B-Rank missing-nin prior to meeting them.

Able to precisely recognize the Rinnegan and determine what power one might possess through observation of that person.

Able to recognize clans and bloodlines with one (1) or more people prior to encountering them.

Capable of prophecy at this point.

Has precognition of one of every three incoming attacks.

*Godlike Wisdom*





Access to general knowledge of custom techniques of S-Rank and below assuming they have been used at least once in-character.

"At one with the universe"; able to sense, but not utilize, nature chakra, meaning able to sense the larger occurrences going on anywhere in the shinobi continent.

Able to recognize C-Rank missing-nin prior to meeting them.

Has precognition of one out of every two incoming attacks.

*Boss Wisdom*
Able to recognize any character they come across.
Has precognition of three out of every four incoming attacks.







*Might, Will, And Fate*

Might, Will, and Fate (or MWF) are special resources a character has that, distinct from Attributes, are expendable. They represent a character's role in the world as a player character; a manifestation of the phenomenon in fiction where the central cast of characters seem to defy the odds stacked against them. Might is used to enhance offensive power; to deliver crushing blows or set up the "perfect" attack. Will is used to enhance defensive power; to resist poisons and pain, to outlast foes, and to break genjutsu. Fate is used to twist destiny; to ever-so-slightly avoid ultimate demise.

All references to "doubling" an Attribute refer to increasing that Attribute by an amount equal to the number of advantages a character has in the affected Attribute. Doubling an Attribute may not increase it beyond Godlike with a Major Advantage.

At registration, all characters receive four MWF points to be distributed in any manner their player sees fit. Characters receive an additional Might point upon purchasing Legendary Strength, and an additional two upon purchasing Godlike Strength. Characters receive an additional Will point upon purchasing Legendary Constitution, an an additional two upon purchasing Godlike Constitution. Characters receive an additional Fate point upon purchasing Legendary Wisdom and upon purchasing Godlike Wisdom.

Characters registered at or above the rank of tokubetsu jōnin, or promoted to or above the rank of tokubetsu jōnin, receive an additional MWF point to be distributed in the manner their players see fit.

*Might*
1 point: Double Strength, Reflex, or Coordination for the purposes of a single, non-technique based action.
2 points: Double the power of any single technique-based action (a single use of the technique counts as if it were two instances of the same technique, or an appropriate, equivalent narrative consequence; implement the rule of cool here).

*Will*
1 point: Double Constitution for the purpose of resisting pain for a post.
2 points: Temporarily resist the effects of a poison for three (3) posts.
2 points: Instantly break a genjutsu and gain temporary resistance against that same genjutsu for the rest of the topic (a character must realize that they are in a genjutsu to do this).
2 points: Receive a tier to Stamina for the remainder of a topic (to a maximum of Godlike).

*Fate* 
2 points: Avoid, tank, resist, or otherwise thematically evade an attack or its effects (either lethal or non-lethal)


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Skills (Feb 11, 2019)

*Skills*​
 While Attributes represent a character's raw capability, Skills are the metrics by which a character's experience and training are measured. They demonstrate a character's ability to convert the speed and strength of their body, as well as their prescience and hand-eye coordination, into a much more reliable form. There are many instances in which a character might find themselves incapable of besting a more well-trained opponent in spite of observably inferior physical capacity.

There are three distinct types of Skills: Major, Minor, and Crafting. Skills that are directly compared to other Skills in the process of determining some outcome are Major Skills, whereas those that either directly modify those outcomes without first comparing to other Skills or those that act independent of the actions of other characters are classified as Minor Skills. Crafting Skills are used to produce special items such as poisons, weapons, or armor. Skills used directly in combat, such as Bukijutsu or Taijutsu are both Major Skills, and are compared against Attributes and other Skills when used to attack or defend, but Skills such as Sensory or Ijutsu, which are both Minor Skills, simply perform some action, independent of outside factors.

*Purchasing Skills*

Skills purchased using CP in intervals called "ranks". Major Skills have seven ranks and both Minor Skills and Crafting Skills have three ranks, each with an associated CP cost. The purchase of Skill ranks always counts towards a character's ACP. These ranks and prices are as follows:

*Major Skills*
Rank 0: *None*
Rank 1: *Novice* (100 CP)
Rank 2: *Adept* (200 CP)
Rank 3: *Expert* (300 CP)
Rank 4: *Specialist* (400 CP)
Rank 5: *Master* (500 CP)
Rank 6: *Grandmaster* (500 CP)
Rank 7: *Paragon* (500 CP)

*Minor Skills*
Rank 0: *None*
Rank 1: *Adept* (200 CP)
Rank 2: *Expert* (300 CP)
Rank 3: *Master* (500 CP)

*Crafting Skills*
Rank 0: *None*
Rank 1: *Apprentice* (200 CP)
Rank 2: *Journeyman* (300 CP)
Rank 3: *Master Craftsman* (500 CP)

Major Skill ranks 5, 6, and 7—as well as Minor Skill rank 3—are referred to as "Masteries", and are not available by default, either at registration or in update; to increase a Skill to a Mastery rank, a player must request the increase separately, and demonstrate their character's development in that Skill. Crafting Skill rank 3 is not a Mastery and does not require a separate request.

*The template for this request can be found here.*


_Many Skills grant advantages to a character's Attributes. These advantages are always applied pursuant to the Attribute BoostStacking Rules. Unless otherwise stated, advantages granted by a Skill apply only when using techniques, weapons, or maneuvers related to that Skill.

Note that, as with other effects, when the power of a technique is increased in rank by a Skill, that technique’s power may not exceed S-Rank.

Note that a character must possess at least the Novice rank in any Major Skills to create custom techniques of up to B-Rank, at least the Adept rank in any Major or Minor Skills for which they would like to create custom techniques of up to A-Rank, and at least the Expert rank in any Major or Minor Skills for which they would like to create custom techniques of up to S-Rank._


*Skill Selection*

Origin plays a large role in determining which Skills a character is eligible to take. A base selection of two Major Skills and one Minor Skill (called "Universal Skills") are available to all characters, and while the specific flavor of how a particular Origin or character wields that Skill may differ, the core functionality of these Skills remains the same. In addition to the Universal Skills, each Origin has several unique Skills, both Major and Minor, which only characters of that Origin may take.

Each character is allowed to possess any combination of the Universal Skills and Origin Skills, but is limited in their ability to acquire skills not otherwise available to their Origin. A character is capable of being trained in a Skill that is not otherwise available to their Origin, but an additional 1,000 CP must be paid at the time that the character first learns the Skill (this expenditure does not count towards that character's ACP). Skills learned outside of one's own Origin are limited to the rank of Adept. To progress beyond this rank, one would need to alter their Origin through an Origin Change Request. Note also that, if those of the Monk or Samurai Origins learn Skills outside of their Origin, they lose the cost reductions for other skills granted to them for being "pure" (see the Skill Repository, linked below, for more information).

*A comprehensive list of Skills can be found here.*


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Elements (Feb 11, 2019)

*Elements*

Also known as Nature Transformations, an element is the result of chakra undergoing a specific type of change. Almost everyone is born with one element, and most high-ranking shinobi will have two elements, and some even three. Those with four or more elements are incredibly rare, though not impossible to come upon. Many Kekkei Genkai allow for the formation of advanced elements that are combinations of two or more basic elements. There are five basic elements, with strengths and weaknesses in regards to certain counterparts.


Fire (火, Hi) is strong against Wind but weak against Water.
Wind (風, Kaze) is strong against Lightning but weak against Fire.
Lightning (雷, Kaminari) is strong against Earth but weak against Wind.
Earth (土, Tsuchi) is strong against Water but weak against Lightning.
Water (水, Mizu) is strong against Fire but weak against Earth.

For any given individual advanced element's strengths and weaknesses, the associated clan page should be consulted.

*Purchasing Elements*

The cost of each element purchased by a character is determined based on the number of elements that a character possess, not counting advanced elements, which are always purchasable for 500 CP. The purchases of elements always count towards a character's ACP.

*First basic element:* (500 CP)
*Second basic element:* (500 CP)
*Third basic element:* (700 CP)
*Fourth basic element:* (700 CP)
*Fifth basic element:* (1000 CP)
*Advanced elements:* (500 CP)


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Character Progression (Feb 11, 2019)

*Character Progression*

Though there are a number of metrics by which a character can be reasonably categorized in some form or another, there are three primary methods of categorization that impact gameplay: character rank, Renown, and Class. Each of them exist as a means of defining a character's progression through their story, as well as the extent of the influence their story has over that of others.

*Rank*

Character rank is a feature primarily dictated by two considerations: choice at registration and in-character accomplishment. Each village has a number of slots available for registration for characters of each rank; typically, a village will have a slot for a single S-Rank character (or Kage), a slot for an A-Rank character (or ANBU), two slots for B-Rank characters (or jōnin), three slots for C-Rank characters of intermediate strength (or tokubetsu jōnin), three slots for C-Rank characters (or chūnin), and an indefinite number of slots for D-Rank characters (or genin).

Currently, you may not register as unaffiliated with any village.

*A comprehensive list of rank slots available, open, closed, and occupied in each village can be found here.*

*Registration*
As with Origin, selection of character rank plays a large role in determining many other features of that character; not only does character rank influence a character's story in terms of both content and that character's place along the overall arc of their development, but it influences a character mechanically. Representative of the degree of experience that characters of a rank possess, a character will be granted an initial amount of CP, to be spent at registration (though CP unspent at registration is kept).

Characters at or above the rank of chūnin, at or above the rank of ANBU, and at the rank of Kage may elect to register with a Special Ability (hereafter referred to as an "SA") without an accompanying Flaw (note that this is cumulative; a character registered as a tokubetsu jōnin may also register with an SA without an accompanying Flaw, but an ANBU may register with two SAs that lack accompanying Flaws).

Characters registered at or above the rank of tokubetsu jōnin also receive an additional MWF point.

Noting the above, the starting resource allocations for each rank are as follows: 

*Genin* (4,000 CP)
*Chūnin* (6,000 CP) 1 SA without a Flaw.
*Tokubetsu Jōnin* (7,000 CP) 1 SA without a Flaw, 1 additional MWF point.
*Jōnin* (8,000 CP)] 1 SA without a Flaw, 1 additional MWF point.
*ANBU* (9,000 CP) 2 SAs without Flaws, 1 additional MWF point.
*Kage* (11,000 CP) 3 SAs without Flaws, 1 additional MWF point.

Similarly, characters registered at or above the rank of jōnin gain the ability to take on a group of students as that group's "sensei". This provides an additional 10 CP per post in training, both for the sensei and for their students. A character may only have one sensei at a time, and may only be the sensei for one group at a time.

*Promotion*
A character can be promoted during play by their village's leader, and a village's leader may designate a successor in the event of their retirement or death. The number of slots available for a character's rank at registration does not dictate the eligibility of a character for promotion. A character may also become eligible for promotion without the express command of their village's leader, though the village's leader still wields ultimate authority over all promotions. A village's leader is allowed to dictate which ranks are exempt from automatic promotion. A village's leader is also permitted to prevent specific characters from automatic promotion to any rank (this is usually done in instances where a character has lost the trust of their superiors in some way).

The requirements for automatic promotion are as follows: 

For a character to be automatically promoted to *chūnin*, they must obtain 800 CP in the field, and must complete a minimum of six (6) missions, with at least one of the missions being of C-Rank or higher.
For a character to be automatically promoted to *tokubetsu jōnin*, they must be of the chūnin rank, they must obtain 1,000 CP in the field in the course of completing missions of C-Rank or higher, with at least one completed B-Rank mission or higher, and they must possess a Specialist rank in a Skill or a Masterful Attribute.
For a character to be automatically promoted to *jōnin*, they must obtain 1,600 CP in the field in the course of completing missions of C-Rank or higher, with at least one completed B-Rank mission or higher, and they must obtain 600 of that CP must come from PC missions. A character may be automatically promoted from chūnin to *jōnin*, skipping the intermediate rank of tokubetsu jōnin, in which case the requirement for CP acquired in the field is 2,600 rather than 1,600.
For a character to be automatically promoted to *ANBU*, they must either qualify for automatic promotion to jōnin or must already be of the jōnin rank, must obtain 1,200 CP in the field from PC missions, though note that the PC missions cited in the request will be evaluated to ensure that they were sufficient to warrant promotion.

As a representation of a character's growth, promotion in rank has mechanical effects in a manner similar to registry. Characters promoted to a rank that would, at registration, granted them the ability to register an SA without an accompanying Flaw, are eligible to do the same (i.e. a promotion to the ranks of chūnin, ANBU, or Kage grants a character the ability to register as many SAs without Flaws as a character that had initially assumed that rank would have be). Characters eligible for this upon promotion may elect to instead remove an existing Flaw from their character, though the removed Flaw is as subject to approval as a new SA would be.

Characters promoted to the rank of chūnin, ANBU, or Kage may choose to forego their eligibility for an SA without an accompanying Flaw to instead receive the difference in CP between their TCP and the amount of CP that would be given to a character that had registered at that rank (e.g. a character with 8,000 CP that had been promoted to the rank of Kage could choose to receive 3,000 CP instead of an SA without an accompanying Flaw).

Characters promoted to the rank of tokubetsu jōnin or higher receive an additional MWF point.

*Techniques and Rank*
The ability to learn, train, and teach techniques of various rank is associated not only with a character's experience, but also with the training that they have received that is associated with the tasks of leadership.

Characters begin with techniques of each Skill that they possess, as well as those of Skills that they do not possess that their Origin would allow them to train, up to their rank of registration. For genin, this is all D-Rank techniques and below; for chūnin, all C-Rank techniques and below; for tokubetsu jōnin, all C-rank techniques and below, as well as all B-rank and below for their designated Skill of expertise; for jōnin, all B-Rank techniques and below; for ANBU, all A-Rank techniques and below; for Kage, all S-Rank techniques and below.

Genin, as a result their lack of experience and shallow degree of training, are unable to learn A-Rank and S-Rank techniques unaided without meeting certain conditions. Genin cannot learn A-Rank techniques unless they are taught by another character (a mentor of some sort; usually a sensei or another high-ranking shinobi of their village), possess at least Proficient Wisdom, or possess at least 5,000 TCP. Neither genin nor chūnin are able to learn S-Rank techniques without a mentor, at least Masterful Wisdom, or at least 7,000 TCP. These conditions are also delineated under the Wisdom guidelines near the bottom of the Attributes page and under the Class section near the bottom of this page.

Note again that, in addition to proper character rank (or mitigating Wisdom or TCP), a character must possess at least the Novice rank in any Major Skills to create custom techniques of up to B-Rank, at least the Adept rank in any Major or Minor Skills for which they would like to create custom techniques of up to A-Rank, and at least the Expert rank in any Major or Minor Skills for which they would like to create custom techniques of up to S-Rank.


_Characters that have registered at or previously been promoted to a rank do not receive the benefits of being promoted to that rank or any ranks below it if they have been demoted below a previously-held position.

Characters that are unaffiliated with any village can neither be promoted during play by their village's leader (as they lack a village) nor be promoted automatically by completing missions for a village (again, as they lack a village). As a result, the rank of all unaffiliated characters is directly tied to their Renown._

*The template used for requesting automatic promotion is identical to that used for most other updates, including those for promotion performed in-character, and is found here.*

*Information on the ranks and types of missions can be found here.*

*Information on "CP earned in the field" can be found here.*


*Renown*

Renown, unlike character rank, is affected exclusively by events that occur in-character. It is a score determined by evaluating the sum total of a character's earned Fame and Infamy, and is used to determine a character's overall recognizability within the world. Renown (and whether that Renown is primarily composed of earned Fame or Infamy) is not tied inextricably to a character, as are the points that are used to represent Fame, Infamy, or CP. Instead, Renown and its composition are tied to the alias relevant to the events that garnered a character the associated points.

In some cases, this will mean that a character may go completely unrecognized by their given name, because all of their Renown will be associated with an alias. In many cases, this will mean that a character must adopt an alias and a disguise in order to pass unnoticed. Should a character's alias and their true identity (or another alias) become broadly and publicly associated, the two will be treated as one for the purposes of the association of Renown.

*Ranks of Renown*
Rank 1: *Unknown* (600) recognizable at sight by those of at least chūnin rank in their village, or by those that possess at least Legendary Wisdom.
Rank 2: *Known* (1,200) recognizable upon sight by characters within their village, or by those that possess at least Epic Wisdom.
Rank 3: *Well-Known* (2,400) recognizable upon sight by those with at least Masterful Wisdom.
Rank 4: *Veteran* (3,600) recognizable upon sight by those with whom their village has had a history of conflict.
Rank 5: *Distinguished* (4,800) recognizable upon sight by those with at least Proficient Wisdom.
Rank 6: *Hero or Villain* (6,000) all know of them, and either hail them as a savior or a demon. They are regarded as a Hero if their Renown is primarily made up of Fame, and a Villain if it is primarily made up of Infamy. Those with Poor Wisdom might recognize their name (but would not know or remember hearing of their abilities, style of combat, or even if their Renown is made primarily of Fame or of Infamy).

*Ranks of Unaffiliated Characters*
Unlike characters associated with villages, unaffiliated characters' ranks are not determined by a leader with the power to promote or demote them at-will. Instead, their ranks are determined by their actions' influence over the opinion that others hold of them. Those with the ability and initiative to increase their Renown may find a greater potential for upward mobility among the ranks of the unaffiliated, though the increased reward comes with an associated risk. Higher-rank unaffiliated characters, even if just in alias, have necessarily-greater visibility, and are regarded as dangerous to society as a whole for their lack of oversight; characters that eschew their villages can expect to typically be hunted.

The ranges of Renown that determine an unaffiliated character's rank are as follows: 

*D-Rank* (0-199)
*C-Rank* (200-749)
*B-Rank* (750-1,499)
*A-Rank* (1,499-2,499)
*S-Rank* (2,500+)

*Active Character Points*
The cap on a character's ACP is increased by a number equal to their Renown, up to a total of an additional 10,000 ACP (for an ultimate maximum of 25,000 ACP). Note that this process does not grant CP to spend, it simply increases the maximum amount a character is allowed to spend. For example, if a character has 2,500 Renown, their ACP cap is 17,500.


*Class*

Class is heavily associated with character rank, though the two are not synonymous. Class and the perks associated with it, at various intervals, are the category of character progression most heavily associated with a character's actual moment-to-moment progression, as it relates most directly to CP. Most characters are of the Standard Class at registration. Characters of the Kage rank at registration and those that opt to forego the SA without an accompanying Flaw upon promotion to the rank of Kage automatically qualify for the Epic Class and all associated perks.

Note that the perks granted by a character's Class alter some of the limitations on how a character may train techniques, but that (unlike the perks granted by character rank or Renown, which are permanent) perks' effects may be lost. If a character's TCP is reduced below an amount that would qualify them for a particular perk, they lose access to its effects. A character may not regress Class in this manner (a character that has advanced to Epic does not become Standard if their TCP is reduced below 10,000, but they would not qualify for the perk at 11,000 TCP even if they had previously).

*Standard*
_A majority of those who fight, live, and die are of some varying degree of experience, but few from among those ever truly mark the world. Though even most in the leadership structure of the shinobi villages boast an incomparable amount of talent relative to their genin counterparts, at the end of the day, they are but the Standard._

At 4,000 TCP, D-Rank techniques no longer have a word-count requirement to train.
At 5,000 TCP, genin may learn A-Rank techniques without being taught or possessing at least Proficient Wisdom.
At 6,000 TCP, C-Rank techniques no longer have a word-count requirement to train.
At 7,000 TCP, genin and chūnin may learn S-Ranks without being taught or possessing at least Masterful Wisdom.
At 8,000 TCP, B-Rank techniques no longer have a word-count requirement to train.
At 9,000 TCP, A-Rank techniques no longer have a word-count requirement to train.

*Epic*
_Those who are able to combine monumental amounts of effort, indomitable will, an inordinate amount of luck, and often a great degree of skill in battle are the few that manage to rise to the top of a world enveloped in conflict. From among that group are those that lead the shinobi villages of the world, as well as those tasked with defending it. Similarly, from among that group are those that reject the authority of nations; removed from the petty criminals, those who can truly resist the intervening hand of shinobi are the only truly independent individuals in the world. They are Epic._

At 10,000 CP, a character advances to the Epic Class, and is allowed to make a selection from the Restricted Techniques list.
At 11,000 CP, S-Rank techniques no longer have a word-count requirement to train.

*Legendary*
_Every so often, there are those in a generation who truly excel; those who become more than just shinobi, and more than simply famous. They are those whose power is not only respected in its own time, but throughout the annals of history. Hailed as champions with strength or skill to make and unmake countries, either as Kage or those who could rival Kage, should they so wish, they are those whose stories will be told even hundreds of years later. They are Legendary._

In order for a character to advance from the Epic Class to the Legendary Class, its player must make a Legendary Advancement request. Upon advancement to the Legendary Class, a character is allowed to make a selection from the Restricted Techniques list. In addition, characters of the Legendary Class are universally recognisable, regardless of their Renown or the Wisdom of others. Legendary characters are typically known and recognized by a single pseudonym (for some, this is a title associated with their Legendary Moment, while for others this is simply their name).

*The template for this request can be found here.*


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Checks (Feb 11, 2019)

*Checks*

While certain characteristics (and indeed a character themselves) may exist in a vacuum, as may many features granted to a character by their Skills or Attributes, but the central underpinning of the design of the mechanics of characters on TNRPG is the comparison between these characteristics. The act of this comparison is referred to as a "Check", and it takes two forms.

*Direct Checks*

Direct Checks are those Checks performed in the instance of exclusive competition between the Attributes of different characters. For example, if two players were attempting to determine which of their characters won in an arm wrestling contest, they would directly compare their Strength Attributes, and this Check would decide who won, lost, or if the contest were a draw. This is the most basic of examples and instances of Direct Checks will occur in situations that occupy much more complex contexts, though they remain fundamentally the same. Direct Checks will often be accompanied by other Direct Checks between different Attributes.

*Hybrid Checks*

Hybrid Check are those Checks that involve Skills. These Checks are performed first by examining the competition between Attributes, that between relevant Skills, and then combining the differences identified between the two to determine the final result. A Hybrid Check is never made when only one of the participants in an action is invoking the use of a Skill (e.g. if the defender against an attack is not using a Skill, any Checks made are not Hybrid Checks). Outcomes of Hybrid Checks are always referred to in differences of tiers (as differences in Attributes would be, while differences in Skills are those of different ranks).

To determine, for example, if one were to successfully win an exchange in close-quarters combat, a Check might appear thus: ignoring other factors that could influence the outcome in RP (and invariably, these factors do come up), Shinobi A is attempting to use taijutsu to kick Samurai B, who is countering with their kenjutsu. Shinobi A is of the Adept rank (rank 2) with their Taijutsu Skill. They are fast and capable, with both a Reflex and Coordination Attribute of Masterful. Samurai B is a Kenjutsu Specialist (rank 4), and while their Reflex is only Proficient, they have a Coordination of Masterful. 

In this exchange, the comparison first resolves a comparison of Attributes, identifying that the shinobi is a bit faster and thus has the edge. The comparison then resolves the Skills involved. While the shinobi is indeed faster, the samurai is much more skilled than the shinobi. While there is a one-tier difference in favor of Shinobi A given the compared Attributes, there is a two-rank difference in favor of Samurai B in the comparison of Skills. 

The final evaluation identifies a one-tier difference in Samurai B's favor, and the outcome of the Hybrid Check therefore determines that the samurai is the victor in the exchange. What actually _happens_ in this instance should be described in the process of roleplay, but the general outcome of the situation will reflect the result of the Hybrid Check; the player of the samurai will be able to write favorably about the result, while the shinobi will likely be in a less advantageous position.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Character Death and Retirement (Feb 11, 2019)

*Character Death and Retirement*

Despite our very best attempts, death comes for us all. Sometimes the manner of that death is dealt at the point of a sword, and other times that death comes from the slow atrophy of a player's motivation to write for a particular character. In recognition of the effort put forward into a character, whether that character dies, or whether a sufficiently-matured character is retired, a player will be able to retain a portion of the CP that the character has earned. Players that retain CP in this way may put that retained CP forward into the next character they register.

*Legacy Rewards*

One fourth (rounding up) of earned CP after character _death_ (not retirement, unless the character has at least 2,000 earned CP), so long as the character is two months old, may be granted to a newly registered character. It is recommended, for this purpose, that players keep track of the amount of their character's earned CP. The maximum amount of earned CP eligible for the determination of the amount of CP granted to a newly-registered character through Legacy Rewards is 20,000 (therefore, the maximum amount of CP that a Legacy Reward may grant is 5,000).

CP granted by Legacy Reward may not be given to any existing characters, and any given character may only benefit from a single Legacy Reward at registration (i.e. Legacy Rewards granted to a player for use by multiple character deaths may not be claimed on a single character at registration).

*Information on "earned CP" can be found here.*


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Kuchiyose and Contracts (Feb 11, 2019)

*Kuchiyose and Contracts*

In order to represent the range of utility that summons can grant, a system of organization is laid out for the abilities available to the creatures related to a certain contract, as well as for the individual power of particular summons in terms of techniques and Attributes. Conversely, in order to represent the status of summons as a tool to their users, and not characters in and of themselves, summons are restricted in the scope of characteristics available to them at any given time. 

A character is required to possess a rank in the Kuchiyose Skill in order to create or sign contracts, or to use the . A character that possesses the Adept rank in the Kuchiyose Skill may only be signed onto a single contract at any given time, and both Kuchiyose Experts and Kuchiyose Masters are required to sign any second contract in-character (unless their second contract is granted to them by a selection from the Restricted Techniques list); players may not register custom summons for contracts registered for characters other than their own without the express permission of that contract's original registrant). 

*The * 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name:* Summoning Technique (_Kuchiyose no Jutsu_)
*Japanese:* 口寄せの術
*Rank:* C
*Cost:* Varies; see below
_Type:_ Space-Time Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Summoning
*Handsigns:* Boar → Dog → Bird → Monkey → Ram
*Description:* The Summoning Technique is a space-time ninjutsu that allows the user to transport a creature (or "summon") across long distances in an instant. After performing the hand seals, the user must also usually make a donation of blood. Shinobi commonly bite their thumbs for this, before planting their hand at the location they wish to summon the creature. It is at that point and location that jutsu-shiki (literally meaning "technique formula") will erupt from the user’s palm onto any surrounding surface, and the summoned creature will appear (typically in a burst of white smoke, as with the ). A summon recognizes the blood and chakra of the individual summoning it. Once summoned, a creature can perform a task or help the user in battle for a limited time.

Before any summoning with an animal or other creature can be done, a prospective summoner must first sign a contract with a given creature group. The contract typically comes in the form of a scroll, on which the contractor signs their name and places their fingerprints in their own blood. Once signed, the contract is valid even after the contractor’s death, so long as the contract itself remains intact. After this, individual summons can be trained by the contractor as they would techniques. 

The summoner can summon any individual summon that they so wish, so long as it has been trained. Summoning costs an amount of Stamina equal to the rank of the summon.

*Drawbacks:* No given summon is, in any way, actually obliged to assist or obey the commands of any given summoner, and may turn out to be more of a hindrance than an ally or may simply wander away (with the exception of mitigating factors, such as outside techniques or abilities that do actually obligate summons to act in a certain manner). This is most often the risk run with calling on Boss summons that a summoner has not interacted with before.

Summons may not use clone techniques.

Summons will remain summoned only for the course of a certain duration. At the end of that duration, the summoning expires, and the summon disappears, returning to wherever it had been summoned from (and it does not bring anything with it that it was not summoned with). A summon can intuit when the summoning is about to expire. This expiration always occurs at the end of a post.

A summon may be dismissed before its expiration, but its dismissal still only occurs at the end of a post (this is to prevent the use of a summon's dismissal as a means of dodging an attack). When a summon is dismissed or the duration of its summoning expires, it cannot be summoned again in the same topic.

The duration of a summon is determined by the tier of Stamina of the summoner and the rank of the summon. A summoner with Poor Stamina can sustain Minor summons for 8 posts, and cannot sustain Major or Boss summons. A summoner with Average Stamina can sustain Minor summons for 10 posts, can sustain Major summons for 6 posts, and cannot sustain Boss summons. A summoner with Proficient Stamina can sustain Minor summons for 12 posts, can sustain Major summons for 8 posts, and can sustain Boss summons for 6 posts. A summoner with Masterful Stamina can sustain Minor summons for 14 posts, can sustain Major summons for 10 posts, and can sustain Boss summons for 8 posts. A summoner with Epic Stamina can sustain Minor summons for 16 posts, can sustain Major summons for 12 posts, and can sustain Boss summons for 10 posts. A summoner with Legendary Stamina can sustain Minor summons for 20 posts, can sustain Major summons for 16 posts, and can sustain Boss summons for 14 posts. A summoner with Godlike Stamina can sustain Minor summons for 24 posts, can sustain Major summons for 20 posts, and can sustain Boss summons for 18 posts.

When significantly injured, a summon is released at the end of the post in which the injury was inflicted. The significance of injuries is determined by the summon's Constitution; a wound that would force a character with equivalent Constitution to seek rest has the same effect on a summon. After being injured, a summon cannot be summoned again in combat for a period of time while it recovers. 

To regain the ability to call forth an injured summon for usage in combat, their summoner is required to train the use of that summon again at half the cost in word count or CP.

Summons are typically living creatures, and death is a danger on any battlefield. Living animal summons can be killed (summons of other types that are non-living should define a reasonable way to destroy them), and when that happens, the summoning will expire (again at the end of a post), and the specific summon slain can never be summoned again (unless some force brings it back to life). 

Nothing prevents a player from registering similar (or nearly-identical) summons to those that have been recently killed, or even just from creating several similar ones ahead of time, but a contract and all associated summons should be considered first and foremost a roleplay tool. If a player roleplays with and is invested in their contract, the concept of a summon's death can be more than a hurdle to move past. As a moment of development, the death of a summon may be used in several ways; other creatures in tied to the contract may mourn, they may develop negative feelings for the person or faction responsible for the death, or they may even blame the summoner.

When a Boss summon is killed, it is usually a big deal; a vacuum in power or leadership within the contract will need to be filled. This is done by selecting an existing Major summon to become the new Boss summon. When a Major summon is "promoted" to become the Boss summon, it receives the difference in CP between the amount with which it was registered and the amount granted to a summon registered at S-Rank.




*Contract Type*
Contract type defines both the category of creature with which the contract is formed and the method by which the contract is formed. For typical "animal" contracts, the method of the contract's formation would be categorized as a "blood" contract. A contract does not necessarily have to be built around the Summoning Technique (the technique used to call forth summons with which a blood contract has been signed); several alternative means of summoning exist. Some summons are called forth using a relic of some sort, while yet others are conjured through seals tattooed onto the summoner (though "seal" contracts require signatories to possess the Fūinjutsu Skill in order to be used). Feel free to be creative, especially for non-animal contracts; describe the process of summoning alongside the Contract Type, if it is unique.

The typical categories are animal or "spirit" and blood, "relic", or seal, though feel free to list others (and explain the category selected if this is done).

*Contract Abilities* 
All contracts revolve around the function of creatures with specific sets of abilities. In many cases, these abilities determine their offensive capacity, defensive capacity, or range of utility. In other cases, Contract Abilities (or "CAs") may simply be a part of their culture, should they have one. CAs can be powerful tools for a summoner in their own right and as a result, contracts are limited in exactly how many they may have.

When registering a contract, think carefully about the scope of CAs the creatures of the contract ought to wield, not simply those that function best to supplement a particular character's toolkit. Contract registrations are required to make some sense of why a creature possesses the listed CAs. Elements are a common tool for summons, while other summons have particular utility in other areas of chakra manipulation (such as in the use of genjutsu).

Any given contract may possess a maximum of *four CAs*.


*Elements:* Summons are only able to possess basic elements, and no summon may possess an element not made available to their contract through its selection as a CA. Each selected element counts as a single CA. A character is not required to possess an element they select as a CA in the registration of a contract.
*Genjutsu:* [DESCRIPTION]
*Physical Sensory:* Usually implemented for the purposes of tracking and the detection of opponents, the Physical Sensory CA represents any enhanced senses a contract's summons could be expected to possess. Echolocation, the heightened smell of a hound, serpent, or shark, and a scorpion's ability to detect tremors in the earth all constitute applications of Physical Sensory. The range-of-effect of this CA depends on the type of sense, its limitations, and its strengths, but some of them can be expected to far surpass the range of the .
*Poison:* For contracts with summons that possess either venomous offensive or defensive capabilities, or the ability to manufacture poisons, the Poison CA represents an ability to gain an edge where it might otherwise not be expected. Individual concoctions must be registered as they would if made by a character with the Chemistry Skill. Minor summons may only use or possess Apprentice-level compounds, Major summons may only use or possess up to Journeyman-level compounds, and Boss summons may use or possess up to Master-level compounds.
*Regeneration:* For contracts with summons that possess some form of ability to rapidly self-heal, the Regeneration CA is often regarded as one of (if not the single-most) definitive feature of any given summon. Summons of a contract with the Regeneration CA may heal minor wounds at the cost of 10 SP, major wounds at the cost of 15 SP, and massive (though non-fatal) wounds and reattach limbs for 20 SP. Note that wounds that constitute "lethality" may differ between different types of creatures, and in instances where the bar for lethality for a summon would differ from that for a character, a note of such should be made in that summon's description.
*Flight:* Contracts whose summons possess the Flight CA provide a particular type of utility for their summoner, especially those that can carry their summoner or other characters. Flight is a powerful tool for travel, combat, and scouting, and is often pf considerably more utility than most other CAs, especially given its lack of a cost in SP.

*Summon Ranks*
The ranks of summons are broken down into three categories: Minor (D-Rank and C-Rank summons), Major (B-Rank and A-Rank summons), and Boss (S-Rank summons). A contract typically contain summons of each category, whether registered with concrete characteristics or not.

*Minor:* A Minor summon is usually a nameless creature, and a standard representation of the category of creature tied to a specific contract. There are often great numbers of Minor summons at a character's disposal; if a Minor summon falls in battle, there are always more to take its place. Some Minor summons are a large quantity of a smaller creature associated with a particular contract, called forth as a collection or "swarm". Minor summons of this type may cost the same amount as a typical summon of their rank would cost, and may possess Attributes in the same quantity as another summon of their rank, however they are required to act as a single unit. This means that the individual creatures that make up the swarm cannot act independently of one another; any creature separated from its group may have effectively no Attributes to speak of, and may be treated as an NPC combatant, and ay therefore be defeated in an amount of posts equal to an NPC of equivalent rank (see the Organization page). Regardless of their specific composition, Minor summons occupy one slot for summons when summoned.

*Major:* Major summons usually represent a more significant role within a contract, and are typically specific named individual creatures. Major summons will usually possess their own unique set of characteristics. Major summons have personalities, and may have specific abilities or flaws beyond what the category of creature associated with the contract is typically capable of. If they are injured, Major summons will require an amount of time before they can be summoned again, and if a Major summon is killed, they are gone forever. A character is required to possess at least 6,000 TCP in order to call forth Major summons. Major summons occupy one slot for summons when summoned.

*Boss:* A Boss summon is typically a leading figure within the category of creatures associated with a contract. Boss summons are typically well-known, occasionally legendary creatures, and may be incredibly difficult to earn the favor of. Boss summons generally require some kind of condition be filled as a prerequisite to either call them or to earn a right to their service. If a Boss summon is killed, any of the contract's Major summons can rise up to fill the void it has left behind, becoming a Boss themselves. Only a single Boss summon may be registered to a contract at any given point in time. A character is required to possess at least 8,000 TCP in order to call forth Boss summons. Boss summons occupy two slots for summons when summoned.

Summons are registered using CP, in much the same manner as characters. They are granted an amount of CP to spend on Attributes, techniques, and elements. 

The amount of CP summons receive at registration is based on their rank, as follows: 
*D-Rank:* 2,000 CP 
*C-Rank:* 4,000 CP 
*B-Rank:* 6,000 CP
*A-Rank:* 8,000 CP
*S-Rank:* 10,000 CP

Attributes and elements are purchased at the same rate for summons as they are for characters, but it should be noted not only that summons may only purchase elements made available to them by their CAs, but that summons have one less total Attribute for which to make purchases (as summons do not possess their own Stamina Attribute, instead using their summoner's Stamina). Summons are also limited in the tier to which any of their Attributes can be brought with the expenditure of CP. This limitation is tied to the summon's rank; D-Rank summons can possess up to Proficient Attributes, C-Rank and B-Rank summons can possess up to Masterful Attributes, A-Rank summons can possess up to Epic Attributes, and S-Rank summons can possess up to Legendary Attributes.

Techniques are the characteristic whose cost differs for summons when compared to characters. Summons are always required to spend CP in order to train a technique, and are required to meet the same conditions for training techniques as characters are with reference to techniques and rank. Summons are required to spend 50 CP in order to train D-Rank techniques, 100 CP in order to train C-Rank techniques, 200 CP in order to train B-Rank techniques, 300 CP in order to train A-Rank techniques, and 500 CP in order to train S-Rank techniques.

Custom techniques may be registered for a particular summon or for a particular contract. These techniques may typically be trained by any signatories to the contract, but they are still treated and registered as custom techniques, for which a contract signatory must still meet all other prerequisite conditions.


_Summons that lack any way to form hand seals can generally just perform techniques without them._


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Kugutsu (Feb 11, 2019)

*Kugutsu*

*Rank*

Puppet and Mech rank reflects quality of craftsmanship; as you move from D-Rank towards S-Rank, the design becomes sleeker, stronger, and more resilient to attacks. To represent this, higher-rank puppets and mechs are allotted more tiers to distribute among their Attributes.

D-Rank puppets and mechs receive 6 tiers to distribute, C-Rank puppets and mechs receive 7 tiers to distribute, B-Rank puppets and mechs receive 8 tiers to distribute, A-Rank puppets and mechs receive 9 tiers to distribute, and S-Rank puppets and mechs receive 10 tiers to distribute.

They have three attributes to put the raises towards: Strength, Reflex, and Coordination. Strength, as with PCs, governs the power behind the mech or puppet's blows. Reflex is speed. Coordination will represent bodily Coordination for the puppet or mech in the same way that it does bodily Coordination for PCs, but user Coordination will still function as the user's accuracy with the puppet or mech. The mech or puppet's Coordination represents its actual mechanical accuracy (you might have Legendary Coordination, but a clunky puppet or mech will remain clunky).

S-Rank puppets are craftable only by Kugutsu Majors or higher. S-Rank Mechs are craftable only by Piloting Majors or higher. Additionally, B-Rank puppets or mehcs have a minimum cost of 100,000 ryō, A-Rank puppets or mechs 200,000 ryō, and S-Rank puppets or mechs 300,000 ryō. A well-crafted puppet or mech requires more work and better materials to craft, even if it has fewer weapons, is lighter, etc. Therefore, should the materials and weapons not add up to be equivalent to or greater than the minimum, the remainder must be paid under “crafting cost”.

*Techniques*

Both those who use the Kugutsu Skill and those who use the Piloting Skill rely on techniques to control their weapons of choice.

Chakra Threads 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Name:* Chakra Threads
*Japanese:* チャクラの糸 (_Chakura no Ito_)
*Rank:* S (no cost)
*Range:* 75 meters
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Chakra Flow
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* n/a
*Notation:* n/a
*Handsigns:* n/a
*Description:* This technique creates strings of highly concentrated chakra from the user’s fingers that can be attached to other objects. Essentially acting as an extension of the user, it allows the user to manipulate objects at a distance through manual input of the fingers, with much finer control given to those with higher Coordination. This is intended to grant the user direct control over an object, though it can be used to try and disrupt other things, including autonomous targets. The strings have a rough pulling Strength of Average.

Most notably, this technique is often used to utilize the Kugutsu Technique in order to grant direct manipulation over complex, crafted constructs. Chakra can also be transferred via the strings, which can be used to activate techniques (such as through a puppet) or for other uses.

One C-Rank amount of chakra allows the user to create up to ten strings, with a limit of one string per finger. While active, strings can be created or retired at will. It is also possible for a skilled user to suppress the amount of chakra used in a string, allowing them to reduce its visibility. While suppressed in this manner, the string cannot actively manipulate objects with any real potency, however the chakra in it can be re-invigorated at will.

*Drawbacks:* While active, the strings are generally highly visible. The strings are physical and as such can be cut by very sharp weapons, however it is possible to simply re-extend the severed threads or create new ones. A suppressed string will no longer be suppressed if it is used to channel chakra. Despite the pulling strength of the strings, an opponent that is aware of the string and resists can do so with minor effort.
 Puppet Technique





Puppet Technique

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Puppet Technique
Japanese: 傀儡の術 (_Kugutsu no Jutsu_)
Rank: C (no cost)
Range: 75 meters
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Kugutsu, Bukijutsu, Fighting Style
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Defensive, Supplementary
Elemental Affinity: n/a
Notation: n/a
Parent Technique: Chakra Threads
Handsigns: n/a
Description: The Puppet Technique is basically a unique ninjutsu fighting style. A user of this fighting style is called a puppeteer (傀儡使い, _kugutsutsukai_). The technique uses chakra threads to control specially crafted puppets like marionettes. The threads typically move puppets by their joints, but can also activate any hidden traps or weapons. A variable number of threads can be used to control a puppet, with more skilled users requiring less strings per puppet. A true master can utilize an entire complex puppet per string without any detriment in ability.

The number of puppets a single user can control is determined by the following chart, influenced by their Coordination and their rank in the Kugutsu Skill (users with ranks in the Skill greater than given on the chart use the highest listed rank):

Novice Adept Expert
Poor None None 1
Average 1 1 2
Proficient 1 2 4
Masterful 2 4 6
Epic 4 6 8
Legendary 6 8 10
Godlike 8 10 12

Because the user commands the constructs directly through the intricate gestures of their fingers, the user’s Coordination allows superior manipulation over a puppet’s movements, represented by a boost to the puppet’s own crafted base articulation (Coordination) and legerity (Reflex), as follows:

User's Coordination - Boost to Puppet
Proficient - +1 Adv
Masterful - +2 Adv
Epic - +1 Tier
Legendary - +1 Tier and +1 Adv
Godlike - +1 Tier and +2 Adv

The strings allow a puppet to be used at its crafted Strength.

Drawbacks: This technique is typically regarded as a long range fighting style, as while the user controls a puppet, they are left wide open if the opponent bypasses their puppets. If the user’s hands are disabled, they can no longer manipulate their puppets with this method. Also, if the puppet’s mechanisms are interfered with, a puppet can be stalled entirely.

Trivia: It is believed the inventor of this technique was Monzaemon Chikamatsu, who originally used it for entertainment purposes. He worked diligently with other shinobi to convert the theatrical art into a unique form of combat.








*Modifications*

"Modification" is a catch-all term used to refer to mechanisms more complicated than simple traps within the puppet or items found on the pricing list. An example from canon: Sasori's Chakra Thread spool (the one that allowed him to control ten times as many puppets as normal). Complex Modifications have a minimum cost of 300,000 ryō, as they tend to require very specific components that aren't usually found at market. Simpler ones, such as chakra shields or basic chakra emission weapons (blades, saws, etc.) have a minimum cost of 150,000 ryō. This cost is variable, and a Modification with greater complexity/utility _will_ have a greater cost than the minimum. To illustrate: one that doubles the number of controllable puppets would have a lower cost than the ten-times-more spool. Additionally, they will often require a craftsman to create.

Specific Modifications/concepts are restricted (such as Sasori's Chakra Thread spool, steam engines, etc.). As with restricted techniques, these will be regulated by Staff.

*Crafting*

Like a craftsman forges a custom sword or a character trains a custom, you still have to roleplay creating the puppet IC. This is basically done with nothing more than a Word Count requirement detailing the creation of the puppet. The amount of words is based on the puppet's rank, using the same minimum requirements as if training a custom technique.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Clans and Implants (Feb 11, 2019)

*Clans and Implants*


Bloodlines (or Kekkei Genkai, literally meaning "Bloodline Limit") are one of the most notable features of many clans, are the abilities passed down within families. They allow some to perform certain nature transformations for advanced elements, and grant others access to dōjutsu. Some possess bloodlines naturally, while others possess them by the virtue of implanted genetic material, donated to them by those who were born into possession of the bloodline.

The second (and much more easily-acquired) meaningful boon granted to members of clans is access to Hiden techniques. The training and nature of these techniques is kept completely arcane to all outsiders, to prevent its spread outside of the family.

*Clans*

In order to naturally possess a Kekkei Genkai or access to a clan's Hiden techniques, a character is required to pay 200 CP at registration. This expenditure counts towards a character's ACP, and may not be paid in order to access a clan's Hiden or Kekkei Genkai after registration. If a character desires to access a Kekkei Genkai or Hiden techniques that they do not possess after registration, they must either receive an implant, steal or be taught the Hiden, or make the appropriate selection from the Restricted Techniques list.

*Implants*

To perform an implantation, one must have sufficient genetic material in order for any real visible effects to occur. This genetic material usually comes in the form of an organ (though the particular organ doesn't usually matter, except in cases of attempts to implant a dōjutsu, in which case an eye is required). Though implanting begins as a dangerous process, as a medical shinobi performs more and more surgeries, they will acquire a better understanding of the techniques required, lessening the likelihood of death and negative side-effects. That being said, death is always a possibility on the operating table, no matter how slim.

To perform an implantation, a 100-sided die will be rolled by a member of the Board of Directors. Ask around for one either through private messages on the site or through the site's Discord server (found at the bottom of the homepage).

Then, take your results and consult this table:

1-20 ~ _Death_: The organ is rejected and the operation results in death.
21-50 ~ _Failure_: The organ is rejected, but the subject's life is saved. 1,000 CP is required of the subject to be spent for recovery. 
51-60 ~ _Bittersweet Success_: The organ isn't rejected by the subject, but the surgery has removed any trace of the subject's bloodline. If the subject lacks a bloodline, their body suffers some form of permanent damage (ask a member of the Board of Directors for guidance on what is damaged and what the effects of the damage are). 800 CP is required of the subject to be spent for recovery.
61-75 ~ _Partial Success_: The organ isn't rejected by the subject, but it doesn't quite mesh with their physiology. As a result, any techniques related to the implanted bloodline twice as much Stamina. 600 CP is required of the subject to be spent for recovery. 
76-95 ~ _Success_: A successful transplant with no side-effects. 400 CP is required of the subject to be spent for recovery. 
96-100 ~ _Flawless Success_: The subject's physiology reacts unexpectedly well with the implant; not only is the implant a success, but much less time is required of the subject to spend in recovery. 100 CP is required of the subject to be spent for recovery.

CP spent for implant recovery does not contribute to your ACP. If you do not have the CP to recover from your implant immediately, you cannot engage another player character in combat until you acquire it.

*Modifiers and Critical Rolls*
With each successful implant performed, a medical shinobi will gain a permanent +5 modifier to all future rolls. This effect is cumulative (i.e. if a medic succeeds in an implant, they receive a +5 modifier; if the medic has succeeded twice, they receive a +10 modifier, etc.).

Assisting medics will provide a positive modifier on the medic's roll, based on their level of training in the Ijutsu Skill (+5/10/15 per Adept/Expert/Master assisting respectively; any one medic may only have two assistants on any given surgery).

After a couple of successes, the chance for death will be severely limited, though it is is never gone. A roll of one (1) on the 100-sided die is considered a critical failure, and always means death (regardless of the permanent modifier that a medic has accumulated). Conversely, miracles of medicine do occur. If a 100 is rolled on the die, the roll is considered a critical success, and the subject's body adapts uniquely well to the implant, and all CP costs for bloodline training are cut in half.

*Prerequisites and Other Conditions for Implants*
Techniques that provide bonuses to implant rolls are prohibited. If you are unsure whether something may or may not be circumnavigating this system, ask rather than assuming. 

When implanting a bloodline with an advanced element, the subject does not immediately receive the element, but instead (as those who naturally possess the bloodline are) is given the ability to learn it.

Implants must be done at the proper facility. Even a technique that seems innocuous or easy to perform outside of one isn't, really. A Hidden Village or other Base with an appropriate level of Hospital will accomplish this (see the Organization System for further details). Emergencies do happen however, and when an implantation occurs without a proper facility, the sum of the roll (the roll + modifiers) is then halved before determining its result.

A character can receive multiple implants, but for each additional implant after the first, a -40 modifier is applied to the medic's roll. A character's second implant is -40, their third implant is -80, etc. Only three bloodlines can be implanted in a usable fashion at any one time. Should a fourth implant occur, one of the character's former implants is lost (as long as that fourth implant is successful). 

Implants are also noted by the physical change that occurs after the procedure. In the case of dōjutsu, the physical change generally takes the form of a replaced eye (whose altered appearance as that of the implanted dōjutsu can never but turned off). For implants such as Senju organs, the physical change typically manifests as the face of whoever the subject received the implant from. Physical changes doesn't need to be these, however! Feel free to be creative. However, if the mutation is removed from the body, such as by being cut off, the subject loses access to that implant.

*Bloodlines in the World*

Always keep in mind that bloodlines are a sacred thing in the in-character world. They arre the pride of clans' lineages. Offering your bloodline to someone is something considered by almost everyone to be a grave sin, and should be thought of in such a light in-character. Similarly, if you mysteriously receive an implant, unsanctioned by your village, it would be likely that questions will be raised over the mysterious acquisition. We expect all players to keep this in mind and to roleplay accordingly; power is a tempting thing to a all players, but in-character morality must always be considered.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Jinchūriki and Bijū (Feb 11, 2019)

*Jinchūriki and Bijū*

_*Possession*_ - A character becomes the host of a bijū, and is thus posessed, the moment that fūinjutsu is used to seal the bijū into the character. Possession by this means is always affected by the type of seal used to perform this, but the outward effects of a bijū's possession generally are as follows:
_Shukaku_ - Jiton (Magnet Release)
_Matatabi_ - Blue Katon (Fire Release that counts as a rank higher, grants Fire Release)
_Isobu_ - Coral manipulation, grants Suiton (Water Release)
_Son Gokū_ - Youton (Lava Release)
_Kokuō_ - Futton (Boil Release)
_Saiken_ - Corrosion manipulation, corrosive suiton techniques, bubble techniques
_Chōmei_ - Flight, webs, silk, chitin, other bug-related things
_Gyūki_ - Ink techniques and manipulation
_Kurama_ - Negative emotions sensing (1-kilometer range)

*Healing* - Each bijū preserves its own life by rejuvenating the host’s body whenever necessary. This is represented by Fate points, allowing the host to survive nigh-insurmountable damage. Each bijū grants its host 2 Fate points. The fate points are replenished at the start of each topic. Using these fate points heals damage, and drives the jinchūriki into Version 1.

*Chakra Access* - Chakra Access by a jinchūriki of the reserves of the bijū they host is typically a special occurrence in which a bijū grants its host a portion of its stamina in return for something. This allows the user to utilize the stamina Attribute of the bijū rather than their own for the post. This is not something that bijū are willing to grant frequently, especially without some basis for trust of their jinchūriki. To represent this, a jinchūriki will be able to access their bijū's chakra for one post for every 400 CP they have gained since becoming the host for that bijū, up to a maximum of fifteen posts. A jinchūriki that has developed either control of or a bond with their bijū may only have Version 1 or 2 active for as many posts of Chakra Access they have, though each post in Version 1 or 2 uses up one post of Chakra Access (this is true for those without Control/Bond as well, but rampaging jinchūriki are not bound by the total post limit). Note that Chakra Access cannot be used when a jinchūriki is in Version 2 or Tailed Beast Mode.

*Jinchūriki States*

*Initial Jinchūriki Mode* - A version of bijū influence that leaks very little power, generally only causing a change in eyes in its more minor cases and feint auras of chakra in major cases. This state increases physical power, but the jinchūrki's base instincts and emotions become much more strong, often clouding the mind, until the jinchūriki has taken control or bonded with their bijū (once controlled or bonded, the jinchū receives no wisdom penalty). If the jinchūriki's wisdom would be reduced below poor in this state, they go berserk. Jinchūriki may enter and exit this state at will. Entering this state deals one point of damage to the jinchūriki's seal. All jinchūriki receive the same Attribute modifiers in this state:
Strength/Reflexes/Constitution/Coordination: +2 Advantages
Wisdom: -1 Tier

*Version 1* - A stronger version of bijū influence, in terms of chakra cloak, from one tail through half of the tails minus one, rounded down. This state further increases physical power, but erodes away at both the jinchūriki's seal and mind. A jinchūriki may enter this state at will, but they can only leave it at will if they have control of or bonded with their bijū. If the jinchūriki's wisdom is brought below poor in this state, they go berserk. At one tier below poor, they collapse into unconsciousness, and the Version 1 ends. A jinchū may spend one Will Point to suppress the bijū's chakra, and end Version 1 early, without collapsing. Each post in the Version 1 state, the jinchū suffers a minor disadvantage to their wisdom, in addition to the flat penalty, ending when they exit Version 1 (does not apply when controlled/bonded). Using bijū fate points forces a user into Version 1. A jinchūriki without control or bond with their bijū must spend a minimum of three posts in Version 1 before they collapse, regardless of their wisdom. A jinchūriki without control or bond with their bijū can spend a maximum of seven posts in Version 1 before they collapse, regardless of wisdom. Each post spent in this form deals one point of damage to the jinchūriki's seal. A jinchūriki with control of or bonded with their bijū can enter Version 1 for as many posts as they have access to the bijū's chakra. Jinchūriki receive different bonuses at this stage, depending on their bijū, but they all receive the same penalty to wisdom:
Wisdom: -2 Tiers

*Version 2* - One of the strongest manifestations of bijū influence, in terms of chakra cloak, from half of the bijū's number of tails rounded down to their maximum. The stage appears initially as a burst of chakra (colored dark red, as the jinchūriki's blood mixes with the bijū's boiling chakra) that incinerates everything in the immediate vicinity and then coats the host’s body. As the cloak's number of tails increases, some parts of the bijū's body might begin to form around the now-bestial jinchūriki (bones, then muscle, then skin, et cetera). This mode grants use of certain mid-level Tailed Beast Skills. The jinchūriki's physical Attributes are greatly enhanced, while their Wisdom suffers heavy penalties. After the user exits this stage, their Constitution suffers a two tier penalty for three topics, or until healed (capping at poor w/ major disadvantage) and their Wisdom returns to normal. A jinchūriki may enter this state at will, but they can only leave it at will if they have control of or bonded with their bijū. Otherwise, the jinchūriki is trapped in this state as the bijū exerts influence. The only way out while not in control of or bonded with your bijū is to have the bijū suppressed by an appropriate technique from an outside source, spending a Will Point to resist the bijū, or to romp around until your seal is broken, your bijū is released, and the jinchūriki dies. If the jinchūriki's wisdom is brought below poor in this state, they go berserk. Each post in the Version 2 state, the jinchū suffers a minor disadvantage to their wisdom, in addition to the flat penalty, ending when they exit Version 2 (does not apply when controlled/bonded). Unlike Version 1, you are not rendered unconscious when your Wisdom reaches a tier below poor. The Version 2 state can be triggered and forced upon a jinchūriki who has experienced severe emotional trauma. Anything that would cause the appearance of Mangekyo Sharingan will trigger Version 2 in a jinchūriki. Each post in Version 2 deals one point of damage to the jinchūriki's seal. A jinchūriki with control of or bonded with their bijū can enter Version 2 for as many posts as they have access to the bijū's chakra. Jinchūriki receive different bonuses at this stage, depending on their bijū, but they all receive the same penalty to wisdom:
Wisdom: -3 Tiers

_*Tailed Beast Mode*_ - The state in which a jinchūriki transforms into their bijū for a limited amount of time. This, like Chakra Mode, is trained by post. The first post costs 500 CP to train, the second post costs 600 CP to train, the third post cost 700 CP to train, the fourth post costs 800 CP to train, and the fifth post costs 900 CP to train. You may train and activated Tailed Beast Mode before you have achieved control or bond. Note that a jinchūriki can only control the bijū's actions in this mode when they have obtained control. If Tailed Beast Mode is used without control the bijū will have control of the actions of the jinchūriki until the end of the post duration, at which point Tailed Beast Mode will end, and the jinchūriki will resume control of themselves. All of the bijū’s Attributes and abilities become available at this point. Using Tailed Beast Mode without control of or bond with a bijū results in two points of damage to the jinchūriki's seal per post that it is active. These expenditures do not count towards a character's ACP.

_*Chakra Mode*_ - Certain jinchūriki who have developed a bond with their bijū may manifest their bijū's chakra as a shining cloak whose color and appearance vary by host. This cloak, sometimes formed into a haori, grants significant physical boosts without the loss of health or mental stability as is common with the other forms. Maintaining this cloak costs 20 SP per post from the bijū's Stamina. In addition, there is no masking chakra in this mode and all Tailed Beast Skills become available. Once a jinchūriki has developed a bond with their bijū, they may train this stage by each post of its use (though remember that a jinchūriki that have developed a bond can only have this or other states active for as many posts as they have Chakra Access). Posts 1 through 3 cost 300 CP each. Posts 4-7 cost 400 CP each. Posts 8-15 cost 500 CP each. These expenditures do not count towards a character's ACP.

_*Partial Transformation*_ - This is the ability of a jinchūriki to manifest part of their bijū, tails, claws, (even a smaller version of their bijū!), etc, at will. It is a semi-Tailed Beast Mode. Individual uses of Partial Transformation must be registered by each jinchūriki as custom techniques. Partial Transformation requires control of or bond with a bijū, and at least the first post of Tailed Beast Mode must be trained.

*Control, Bond, and Seals*

_*Control*_ - Control over a bijū, for a jinchūriki, means the point at which the jinchūriki is able to exercise extraordinary manipulation over the bijū's chakra. In order to do this, the host must confront the Bijū in a one-on-one *fight to the death*, inside the mind of the jinchūriki. They may only do this after accumulating 1500 CP while the host of their bijū. Outside influences, such as other jinchūriki that have accomplished this feat already, those able to enter the subconscious (as in Sharingan Genjutsu), etc., may aid the host in this battle, however the task of drawing out the bijū's chakra is left to the host. Should they win this fight, they may expend 1250 CP to access the benefits of gaining control. This expenditure counts towards a character's ACP. Gaining control of the bijū’s chakra allows for use of Initial Form as well as the Version 1 and Version 2 forms without the penalties to Wisdom. In addition, seals no longer suffer damage when control is gained.

_*Bond*_ - The developed bond is a state in which demon and host are able to see eye to eye, and become emotionally closer than the typical possession. This process requires enormous time and communication, generally taking anywhere from a few months to a few years. There is no word-count requirement to this, however the jinchūriki must accumulate at least 2500 CP while possessed with the bijū. A jinchūriki must have gained control before they can develop their bond. Once they are elegible to do so, a character may expend 1250 CP to gain the benefits of a developed bond. Seals do not suffer damage and wisdom penalties are not applied when a bond is formed. This expenditure counts towards a character's ACP.

_*Seals*_ - Fūinjutsu are used to place and hold bijū into various host bodies. Seals can range in power and are ranked accordingly. These seals can weaken over time, regardless of strength or number, so it's suggested to reapply certain seals over time and to use the best available. Fūinjutsu at D-Rank start with a total of 10 points, and for each additional rank 5 additional points are added to that value (up to the maximum at S-Rank with 30 points). Once a seal reaches 0 or fewer points of value, it is broken and the bijū is set free, killing the host in the process. It should be noted that some seals can stack on top of others, such as the Torii Seal. In these cases, the point values of both seals are combined. All losses in points are negated once a bond is formed between bijū and jinchūriki or control is obtained.

Seals also dictate whether or not a jinchūriki can access Chakra Mode. A less intimate seal like the Iron Armor Seal provides half the posts of Chakra Access and prevents Chakra Mode. A more intimate seal like the Torii or Eight Symbols seals allows for full chakra access and Chakra Mode. Custom seals may not be strictly better than Konoha's exclusive seals. Intimacy regarding seals requires at least two seals to be layered ontop of each other, the greater seal that grants intimacy being S-rank.

_*General Rules and Guidelines*_ - There are certain Attributes that all Bijū have in common, as well as general guidelines that jinchūriki are expected to follow:
- Killing a host jinchūriki also kills the hosted bijū.
- When killed, bijū will regenerate at a time and location deemed appropriate by staff.
- Extracting a bijū from a host (by means of breaking their seal or otherwise removing it) will kill the host unless they have Legendary or Godlike Constitution. With Legendary Constitution, extraction incapacitates the ex-host, while with Godlike Constitution extraction will debilitate them for the rest of the topic.
- Whenever a Wisdom penalty would reduce a jinchūriki's Wisdom to below poor, that jinchūriki is reduced to a mental state of pure and primal rage, and is unable to distinguish between friends and foes.
- Sharingan-based ocular genjutsu can control bijū to varying degrees. See the Uchiha bloodline page for more information.
- Sealing a bijū into an inanimate object will result in the release of the bijū at a time deemed appropriate by staff, regardless of the quality of the seal used.
- Placing a bijū under a genjutsu is generally ineffective, as they are capable of dispelling most with little more than a thought. Bijū are able to release their host from genjutsu as well, by casting Genjutsu Kai on them, should they be willing. This generally only occurs once a bond is formed.
- Wild bijū not going to be slain or sealed in a single round of posts unless we decide that your approach was simply unworthy of whatever reward the topic would have provided and it is written to die on purpose. Bijū can kill you—yes, you, with the four Godlike Attributes and the super punch technique—as bijū will always scale to be more difficult the better its group of challengers are. As a result, wild bijū will occasionally posses Boss Attributes. Advantages and tiers granted to jinchūriki by their bijū do not increase Attributes to Boss.

*Bijū Attributes*

*Shukaku*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +3 advantages
Constitution: +4 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +4 advantages
Constitution: +6 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Attributes:*
Strength: Godlike
Constitution: Godlike
Stamina: Legendary
Reflexes: Epic
Coordination: Legendary

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +6 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +3 advantages
Coordination: +3 advantages
Wisdom: N/a 




*Matatabi*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +2 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +4 advantages
Coordination: +3 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +2 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +6 advantages
Coordination: +4 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Epic
Constitution: Legendary
Stamina: Legendary
Reflexes: Godlike
Coordination: Godlike

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +3 advantages
Constitution: +3 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +6 advantages
Coordination: +6 advantages
Wisdom: N/a 




*Isobu*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +3 advantages
Constitution: +4 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +4 advantages
Constitution: +6 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Godlike
Constitution: Godlike
Stamina: Legendary
Reflexes: Legendary
Coordination: Epic

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +6 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +3 advantages
Coordination: +3 advantages
Wisdom: N/a 





*Son Gokū*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +4 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +3 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +4 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Godlike
Constitution: Epic
Stamina: Godlike
Reflexes: Legendary
Coordination: Legendary

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +3 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +3 advantages
Coordination: +6 advantages
Wisdom: N/a 




*Kokuō*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +3 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +4 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +4 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +6 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Godlike
Constitution: Epic
Stamina: Legendary
Reflexes: Godlike
Coordination: Legendary

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +3 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +6 advantages
Coordination: +3 advantages
Wisdom: N/a 




*Saiken*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +2 advantages
Constitution: +3 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +4 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +2 advantages
Constitution: +4 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +6 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Legendary
Constitution: Legendary
Stamina: Godlike
Reflexes: Epic
Coordination: Godlike

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +3 advantages
Constitution: +6 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +3 advantages
Coordination: +6 advantages
Wisdom: N/a 





*Chōmei*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +2 advantages
Constitution: +3 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +4 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +2 advantages
Constitution: +4 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +6 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Epic
Constitution: Godlike
Stamina: Legendary
Reflexes: Legendary
Coordination: Godlike

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +3 advantages
Constitution: +6 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +3 advantages
Coordination: +6





*Gyūki*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +3 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +4 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +4 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +2 advantages
Coordination: +6 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Godlike
Constitution: Legendary
Stamina: Legendary
Reflexes: Epic
Coordination: Godlike

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +3 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +3 advantages
Coordination: +6 advantages
Wisdom: N/a 




*Kurama*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Version 1 Attributes:*
Strength: +4 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +3 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -6 advantages (-2 tiers)

*Version 2 Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +2 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +4 advantages
Coordination: +2 advantages
Wisdom: -9 advantages (-3 tiers)

*Tailed Beast Mode Attributes:*
Strength: Legendary
Constitution: Legendary
Stamina: Godlike
Reflexes: Godlike
Coordination: Epic

*Chakra Mode Attributes:*
Strength: +6 advantages
Constitution: +3 advantages
Stamina: N/a
Reflexes: +6 advantages
Coordination: +3 advantages
Wisdom: N/a


----------



## Lord Tentei -- General Rules (Feb 11, 2019)

*General Rules*


*Registration Rules*

To roleplay on this site, a player must have an approved character;
To register a character, visit our Character Applications and the Character Application informationpost;
Characters are not allowed to start as missing-nin or unaffiliated with a village, and should a player wish to have their character become a missing-nin they must first have them start as part of a village, leaving in-character;
We do not (usually, special cases do occur) allow people to register as Kage;
There is a limit on how many ANBU, jōnin, and chūnin may be registered in a village and once this cap is reached, players wishing to join the village must start as genin and work their way up;
Once a character is approved by a member of Staff (check here for a list of all current members of Staff) a player is free to roleplay as they see fit, so long as they are pursuant to the rules.

*Common Rules*

Descriptions of death, gore, and blood are encouraged in this rpg;
If a player is going to be absent for a period of time longer than seventy-two (72) hours, they ought to inform the rest of the rpg via a thread in the occ thread and remember to exit any topics their character(s) are currently in;
Members who hold important positions (i.e. Kage, management of Plot NPCs, etc.) and who take extended leaves of absence without prior warning us may have their positions revoked and unique abilities transferred to another player;
Players who wish to have an alternative character (or "alt") must obtain permission from one of the members of the Board of Directors (or "BoD");
Members of Staff are not allowed to approve or deny registries with which they are personally involved, or from which they stand to either benefit or lose;
In the event of a Staff ruling on something that is not explicitly stated in the rules, a post on the forums is required to validate the ruling, and chatbox screenshots, private messages, Skype conversations, etc. are not to be considered valid;
As there exists a spirit of the rules, there may be instances wherein a player is acting pursuant to the letter of the rules, but might still infringe upon the instance that the rules were designed to prevent;
In the event that a player infringes upon the rules as they were intended, but not necessarily as they were written, a member of Staff has the authority to correct the rules as they are written to include the instance of unintentional infringement.

*Roleplaying Rules*

Characters should be as in-theme as possible, and characters that are too far into parody or caricature may be denied, though some exaggeration may be allowed;
Characters should act in the way that their personality was described upon registration (i.e. changes in personality should be properly roleplayed out);
Characters cannot kill other characters without some sort of justified reason (though should it be appropriate to your character, that reason might be something that others would see as trivial);
Players cannot dictate the actions of characters other than their own (this is called, in some instances, "godmodding", "powerplay", or "bunnying");
Players may not use information obtained out-of-character (or "OOC") to benefit their characters, and all players should seek to avoid allowing any information or feelings that they have received OOC to influence the decisions or direction of their character(s);
Characters cannot perform hundreds of actions in a single post (except, generally, in the case of hand seals, as those with high Reflex and Coordination may have the capability to form hundreds), and posts may vary in length of time (i.e. number of seconds, minutes, hours, etc.) covered, so players be realistic and write according to their situation;
No character is not allowed to be in multiple locations at the same time, unless they have a technique to do so (such as the );
Clones of all types are limited to always staying within the Land the original body is located (unless a specific technique allows the clone to act otherwise);
If a player makes a post and it is written in such a way that another player has difficulties in properly understanding it, they are allowed to ask that person to clarify the events of their post;
If a player asked to clarify a post refuses to do so, the post in question will be voided (i.e. will be made invalid, and treated as if nonexistent);
The above to rules are not requirements that posts must be simple or reductive, but rather that scouring a thesaurus for the most obscure terms possible in order to describe something simple (e.g how one character has sliced off the head of another character) will not be tolerated;
Players are encouraged that, as a cooperative writing medium, they ought to remember that when one engages in roleplay that the practice is not solely about the enjoyment that they themselves derive from writing, but about the enjoyment that others receive from reading their posts as well;
In a non-combat topic (or "social topic", wherein no characters are engaged in either real or mock fighting), characters are still generally expected to keep a posting order (i.e. a prescribed order by which all involved players will make their posts in predefined turns);
The above rule is not necessary if all parties involved in the topic agree to not keep a posting order;
Players may post out of posting order for the purpose of leaving a non-combat topic;
Threads labelled as "private topics" are not provided any sort of protection from outside players involving themselves with your character or the events of the thread;
If an uninvited player does choose to post in a topic labelled as a private topic, it is expected that they are able to provide a justification for being present (in-character);
If a player is unable to provide an adequate explanation as to the presence of their character with regards to their involvement in a private topic, their entry to the thread may be voided.

*Posting Rules*

Posts made in-character must be at least five (5) sentences long, except when posting an exit;
Players may write from the third or first person points of view, but must not use asterisks or similar methods of describing actions (e.g. *eats an apple* is not acceptable and will be deleted from the thread);
Instances where the above is done as satire may be exempt from this rule;
All players' posts in-character should contain (in some combination) the actions, thoughts, and speech of their character;
Players should separate these using appropriate, intuitive formats (e.g. *speech* written in bold, actions written roman, and _thoughts_ written in italics);
If a character exits a thread, the character's player ought to make certain that action is clearly denoted at the end of their post;
Editing an in-character post can only be done before another player makes a post in the same thread, after which point the editing of said post requires the permission of all others in the topic;
Once any action has been taken, forty-eight (48) hours must elapse before a player may post and complete the action without intervention or response by other parties;
Absences may extend the time interval of the above rule, provided that a member of Staff is alerted to the absence;
Posting twice in a row (or "double-posting") is forbidden, unless forty-eight (48) hours have passed since the post and the player posting twice is calling a hit (pursuant to the seventh rule in this section, or "the 48-hour rule").

*Combat Rules*

There are rarely battles without injuries, and rarely may a character dodge attacks indefinitely;
Attributes govern all aspects of a character's ability to hit, the force of their blows, their speed, capacity for fine maneuvering, and resilience (and as such, govern how well and for how long they can dodge attacks);
Having a character automatically hit each of their blows (or "auto-hitting", a form of godmodding/bunnying) is not allowed on this forum;
Describing that a character has both attacked and hit their target in the same post is auto-hitting;
When in a combat topic, strict posting order must be maintained;
Posting order is usually based on the order of entrance into the topic or the order in which the topic's participants began to attack;
While in a topic players are allotted a forty-eight (48) hour period in which to post. Once that period as elapsed that player is skipped for that round and may not post during another player's time;
All players should ensure that they have paid due attention to the posts of their opponents;
If a player is ever confused about a part of a combat post, they ought to ask for clarification;
The consequences for failure to ask for proper clarification will not always be rectified by Staff after they have occurred (and the outcomes of such circumstances will only rarely be altered by a ruling from Staff);
No techniques may be trained during a fight, other than in a spar, unless the person wishing to train techniques has the consent of all other participants of the topic;
The  can be used only once per topic and cannot be used to replace the technique's user with unwilling human beings;
At the end of a combat post (and most social ones), all players are expected to list all techniques used or prepared and generally indicate attacks made if they are otherwise unclear.
The above rule is absolutely requisite for all combat posts, though genjutsu can be exempt to this, where noted (e.g. in the Fighting Styles, Crafting, and Origin Information).

*Activity Rules*

Characters for whom their players fail to make any in-character post for more than two (2) weeks are considered inactive;
Characters determined to be inactive are not accessible (if there is any confusion as to the extent of what "accessible" means, in this sense, ask a member of the BoD) by any other characters until such time as that character becomes active once more, unless they were involved in a combat topic at their time of inactivity, or in the case that permission is granted by a member of the BoD uninvolved with the situation;
A posted absence extends the forty-eight (48) hour limit provided by the 48-hour rule to seventy-two (72) hours in order for other subsequent characters in the posting order to exit the topic (this extension also affects the other time limits contingent upon the 48-hour rule);
Characters with a posted absence are thus treated as inactive in that they are not accessible by other characters;
Any character that has been determined inactive but has not been killed is permitted to return to activity, so long as the character's village has an open slot for someone of the inactive character's rank;
Staff have the discretion to remove any techniques, ranks, or other qualities of a character return from inactivity.

*The rules are subject to change as Staff deem fit.*


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Grading Request (Feb 11, 2019)

*Grading Requests*

*Why requests?*
Unlike in scripted games, NTAR operates on the principle of player agency; no mechanic of the game is designed with preventing a player from accomplishing any goal they set to mind as an objective for a character, or for design of that character. However, unlike in scripted games, it's very difficult to design hard mechanical requirements for esoteric objectives like "improve your hand-eye coordination" or "prove you've changed"; it's impossible to create some numerical value that actually sets apart some characters from others without either making the bar for "the best" in a particular activity either unreasonably high or meaninglessly low. The manner that we have laid out circumvents that sense of arbitrary prerequisite by asking players to prove that their character has managed to reach a certain bar of development by making an argument on their behalf, in pursuit of certain criteria.

Two reviewers will grade each request. If both reviewers pass you, you are in the clear. If both fail you, you clearly fail. If one passes you and one fails you, your final scores will be averaged, giving you a final pass/fail verdict.

*Mastery Requests*

There are two features of primary importance to the way Mastery requests are graded, which are taken into consideration before the actual review of the writing and reasoning supplied by the player. The first is the number of Masteries that a character already possesses; the adage "an old dog can't learn new tricks" doesn't exist for no reason, and there are factors at play behind the decision of most university students to not pursue multiple undergraduate degrees. It becomes progressively more difficult to accomplish the same level of success and understanding within different fields within a given amount of time, though it's neither impossible in the real world nor in the world of fiction. All the same, the number of Masteries possessed by a character plays into the strictness with which that character will be required to adhere to the criteria of grading. 

The second (and more obvious) of the two considerations made prior to the review of the request's material is the rank of Mastery being applied for. The rank of Mastery represents a holistic understanding of a Skill; a Master in any given Skill has progressed to a point of growth where they intimately understand all that can be taught about their Skill by others. The rank of Master in any given Skill represents the apex of learning that can be accomplished with the guidance of others.

Where the rank of Master in a Skill represents completing the full set of curricula that exist for maturation within existing bounds, the rank of Grandmaster represents the taking of the step beyond those bounds. The rank of Grandmaster demands of those who request it the exploration of possibilities left to them by the knowledge they obtained as a Master. A Grandmaster in any given Skill would never learn something novel about their Skill from reading a book on it, unless they were reading of the exploits of another Grandmaster (or perhaps a Paragon, though the latter is _much_ less common).

The rank of Paragon is not simply uncommon for the difficulty represented by sheer amount of time and effort required to develop the Skill, but also because the degree of ingenuity required to accomplish it. Where a Grandmaster might author a new chapter to a book used by a Master to teach students of a Skill, a Paragon's work, whether they mean for it to or not, rewrites the foundational principles upon which the very grasp of what the Skill _is_ at its core. Only occasionally are those of the rank of Paragon recognized accurately for the measure of their Skill or their contributions to its teachings, as the alterations that they make to the definition of the Skill are often incomprehensible to those that are not their peers (of which, again, there are few).

Again, in terms of real-world academic knowledge, a Specialist in a Major Skill or an Expert in a Minor Skill might be students in a field that have completed four-year degree programs, but a Master is the professor that has completed their thesis. The Master might now expected to contribute to the development of the field as a whole, especially by a Grandmaster, who is a successful figure within that field and has already made significant changes to what is included in the classes taught by the Master themselves. A Paragon, as rare in real-world academia as here, is a figure whose accomplishments are practically legend within the discipline, and upon whom the direction of the students of the Master and Grandmaster ranks are predicated. The levels of expectation for comprehension at each rank roughly follow that guideline.

*Number of Masteries*

Masteries become more difficult to gain as a character acquires more of them. There is no solid upper limit to how many Masteries a character is allowed to achieve, nor will a request for Mastery be denied because of the number of Masteries a character has, but the requirement for the adherence to the criteria ought to become measurably more strict alongside that number. The general guideline for expectations at each interval of Mastery being applied for are outlined below.

*Between zero and two Masteries:* The first two Masteries requested for a character are relatively easy to acquire. All that is expected is a rough adherence to what is expected of a character at the Master or Grandmaster rank in a Skill. With regard to the criteria, narration and integration are of the least consideration for a character's first two Masteries.

*Between three and four Masteries:* At their third Mastery, a player could potentially request the Paragon rank in a Skill, so the standard of expectations is raised accordingly. Though it is not a requirement, characters requesting a third or fourth are most likely of the Epic Class. Building on the established familiarity that a player will have developed with their first two Masteries, with regard the criteria of comprehension and application, a character's development toward their third and fourth Masteries will have to solidly display both. In addition, narration and integration will be expected to be of equal consistency in a character's third and fourth Masteries as comprehension and application were in their first two.

*Between five and six Masteries:* Six Masteries nears the maximum of what a character is expected to be likely to achieve if they were to reach the ACP cap. Though it remains a non-requirement, players considering requesting a Mastery beyond their character's fourth should know that extensive justification will be required for a character at such an early point in their overall development reaching such a high bar of specified development. Players requesting their character's fifth and sixth Masteries will be expected to thoroughly display that their character has met each of the four criteria. At a character's fifth Mastery, it is expected that their quest for growth has an impact on the character, rather than exclusively the other way around.

*Seven or more Masteries:* Though, as with prior expectations of Class, a character is not required to be of the Legendary Class to pursue Masteries beyond their sixth, an extensive amount of justification will be required for a character at such a point in their development to possess such a large and varied degree of expertise. Given that it is unexpected even for a character that has managed to reach their ACP cap to possess more than six Masteries, a character that has not yet progressed to the Epic Class is not likely to acquire Masteries beyond their sixth. Players seeking to request a Mastery beyond their character's sixth ought to be aware that real, conscious in-character effort towards growth to a level of Mastery is required; unlike with Masteries between a character's first and their sixth, subconscious developments in a Skill during combat are ineligible for reference for those Masteries from their seventh forward. Any sudden jumps in understanding count against a character's odds at acquiring a Mastery from their seventh forward. A character's fulfilment of each of the criteria will be graded most harshly for Mastery requests beyond their sixth. Every instance of a Mastery request after a character's sixth should be as impactful upon that character as would (or, as it may more likely be, _was_) their Legendary Advancement request.

*The Criteria*

*Comprehension;* hopefully the least surprising of the four criteria, as Mastery involves developing a level understanding with regard to a Skill, a character needs to demonstrate their knowledge and development in it. There are no Masters who do not intimately understand their Skill. The demonstration of a character's knowledge need neither be complete nor technical in nature (especially in the case of a request for the rank of Master, which concerns itself primarily with fundamentals no matter the circumstance), but should clearly change from some lesser degree to some greater degree over time, and should illustrate a few concepts that the character identifies as core facets of their Skill. Requirements for comprehension at the rank of Grandmaster and Paragon are, of course, steps beyond that. 

*Application;* hopefully also somewhat obvious, those characters that wish to achieve Mastery in a Skill had best be prepared to use it. This is the expectation of the actual implementation of all of a character's theoretical understanding. Whether the instance of use a character's learning is itself a high-stakes moment or not, the focus of some part of the moment ought to be on the manner of the technique, and neither simply that character's thoughts about it nor the story behind the moment in which it is being used. It is with this criteria that the technical aspects of a Skill's use come under most consideration, and it is here that instances of condensed development (such as a "Grandmaster Moment" or a "Paragon Moment") come into play.

*Narration;* all characters have to start somewhere, even those destined to become Masters, and it's the growth from that point to the Mastery that matters when this criterion is considered. Early on, this is simple; all that a player need show of their character is some small alteration in thought or behavior from topic to topic. As a character gains more Masteries, this becomes one of the most important criteria, as the more Masteries a character has, the greater the justification they must present to pass beyond their limitations. Early on though, it is fine if the development of a character is a side-effect of the narration of that character's acquisition of Masteries, rather than the other way around.

*Integration;* how much does the Skill _matter_ to the identity of the character? Another criteria that progressively becomes more important at higher ranks of Mastery and alongside a character's number of Masteries, a player should be able to justify the role of a Skill in a character's story not simply as a tool, but in terms of how their character's relationship with that tool and their development in it has shaped their personality and story. While this might manifest in some characters as an understanding of a Skill to such a degree that the Skill itself acts as a place or position of comfort for that character (as something reflexive that the character uses as a primary means of protecting themselves, or as a primary part of their identity as a warrior), as a character nears the higher ranks of Mastery or a higher number of total Masteries, this representation of identity necessarily becomes more of a conscious feature of their growth. 


*The Rubric*

*Spoiler*: __ 




The pair of reviewers for any given Mastery request will post their evaluation of the request with the following format.
*Quote:
[name of the character] - [Skill] - [rank being requested]*

*Comprehension*
The reviewer will examine the character's described level of comprehension with the Skill for which a Mastery is being requested, as well as their development to it. Should they feel it pertinent, they will comment on it here. A 3/5 represents an acceptable level of understanding with the Skill to warrant their requested Mastery, and additional points beyond that represent an exceptionally well-detailed view into the character's understanding of the principles of their Skill (or in the case of the ranks of Grandmaster and Paragon, the principles of their contribution to the Skill).
X/5

*Application*
The reviewer will examine the character's described application of the Skill for which a Mastery is being requested, as well as the development that they accomplish with it. Should they feel it pertinent, they will comment on it here. A 3/5 represents an acceptable level of use and development with the Skill to warrant their requested Mastery, and additional points beyond that represent an exceptionally well-detailed view into the implementation of the underlying principles of their Skill (or in the case of the ranks of Grandmaster and Paragon, the implementation of their contribution to the Skill).
Where applicable, a character's "Grandmaster Moment" or "Paragon Moment" will be evaluated here. All of the same typical principles of evaluation on the grounds of application are applicable here as well, but the reviewer will consider the thread of the event in question on its own. Exceptionally impactful Grandmaster or Paragon Moments may contribute to higher scores for Narration.
X/5
(X/5)

*Narration*
The reviewer will examine the narrative elements contributing to the character's development with the Skill for which a Mastery is being requested. Should they feel it pertinent, they will comment on it here. A 3/5 represents an acceptable level of weight, time, and investment into the growth of the Skill to warrant their requested Mastery, and additional points beyond that represent an exceptionally well-detailed and meaningful narrative modus behind the Mastery. Exceptionally-evocative development (i.e. development not done exclusively through the use of one-on-one training in a single training grounds or something of the like) may also contribute to additional points here.
X/5

*Integration*
The reviewer will examine the character's described level of integration with the Skill for which a Mastery is being requested. Should they feel it pertinent, they will comment on it here. A 3/5 represents an acceptable level of integration between the Skill and the character to warrant their requested Mastery, and additional points beyond that represent an exceptionally well-detailed view into the role the Skill plays in the character's identity and personality. Note here that several factors, like narrative elements or significant moments of achievement might impact the nature of the integration between a character and their Skill, but that the criteria will always be graded separately.
X/5
---
*Overall Grade*
X/20 (or 25) = QQ%; note that characters will typically be required to score 60% (which is 12/20 or 15/25) to pass.
*Pass or Fail*



*Frequently Asked Questions*

Initially, this list will be small. As people ask more questions, it will grow, so always be certain to ask a question if you have it; others may very well harbor the same uncertainties that you do.

_"If I request more than one Mastery at once, what happens?"_

The reviewers of a request considers your Masteries in the order presented in your request. Be aware that this includes applications for multiple ranks of Mastery in a single Skill, so the reviewers of the request will expect to be presented with a period of development between the time of the events you identify as key moments in your growth to the rank of Master and the events you identify as key moments in your growth to the rank of Grandmaster (or between Grandmaster and Paragon, or between all three if you happen to be so bold as to apply for all three at once). Assuming that the reviewer of your request considers your growth qualifying of one of your Masteries, your total number of Masteries increases, and the bar of the requirements for your subsequent Masteries increases.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Legendary Advancement Requests (Feb 11, 2019)

*Legendary Advancement Requests*

_"I, Hanzō, hereby name you the Hidden Leaf's Sannin."_

Unlike Mastery requests (as perhaps could be expected, given that a character can only advance to the Legendary Class a single time, whereas a character can earn any number of Masteries), there are multiple considerations that are taken into account during the grading of Legendary Advancement requests prior to any review of the writing and reasoning supplied by the player. The first is the character's Class, as a character must already be of the Epic Class before they may advance to Legendary. The second is the character's TCP, which must be at least 3,000 higher than the amount the character received at registration. The third is the amount of Renown (which can consist entirely of Fame, entirely of Infamy, or of any proportion of the two) received by the character for the event being referenced as the Legendary Moment in the request, which must be at least 1,200 in total.

Note that though the phrasing of "event" and "Legendary Moment" are vague; a player may claim any type of event as their Legendary Moment, be that a specific fight, a large-scale assault on a village, or even the occasional use of a single technique, so long as the other prerequisite conditions are met, but the reviewers of the request will use the context of the referenced event to determine the exact scope of that event as it is pertinent to the request (i.e. the exact frame of time indicated by the player making the request used as a reference). If it is determined that the scope of the time over which the prerequisite amount of Renown for advancement to the Legendary Class has been earned is too great to be applicable to the claimed event, the event may be determined ineligible as a Legendary Moment.

Note also that the bar of qualification for a character's advancement to the Legendary Class is not simply fulfilment of prerequisites, but also sufficient fulfilment of the grading criteria. An event may qualify as a Legendary Moment, but not be sufficiently impactful on involved characters to advance the character named in a request to the Legendary Class.

*The Criteria*

*Narration;* all characters have to start somewhere, even those destined to become Legendary, and it's the growth from that point through the Legendary Moment that matters when this criterion is considered. While there are some exceptions, for the most part there should be a story behind a Legendary moment that leads up to it, considering it like the climax of a story, the right time as well as stunning actions. Not all Legendary moments have this kind of context behind them, but a good one will. Note that a truly awe-inspiring, encompassing act Presented may very well make up for a deficit of points in Narration, but it will be difficult to make such a case, so choose your Legendary moment wisely, lest the applicant be disappointed.

*Presentation;* in general, the presentation of how one becomes a Legend should not be from a relatively unknown standpoint. Again, growth is an important deciding factor (considering a player must be Epic to be considered for Legendary status), unless the deed in question is truly one that might give instant record in history books. When applying for Legendary status, one should decide whether or not their character’s deed is truly worthy of this standalone type of consideration, or if there are other factors leading up to it that give context and worth to the moment without it being truly, fantastically extraordinary itself. Obviously a great deed with a rich story behind it will always be considered more favorably than just the moment itself or just a story with a pleasing, perhaps uncommon but not truly Legendary climax – though both of those things _could_ pass, it is much more difficult.

*Integration;* the Legendary moment in general should be meaningful. It should impact more than just the applicant’s character, and in fact should likely majorly affect at least one other person, with varying degrees of effect on others because of that interaction. It should bring a storyline to a high point, and quite probably change or reinforce at least one character’s outlook on life – even if it is just the applicant. People should change as a result of this – it should be an important memory in the lives of those that were directly involved, and be of note to those that were not. 

*The Rubric*

The pair of reviewers for any given Legendary request will post their evaluation of the request with the following format.
*Quote:
[name of the character] - [topic presented as Legendary Moment] - Legendary*

*Narration*
The reviewer will examine the narrative elements contributing to the character's development to the point of their Legendary Moment and the way in which that Legendary Moment ties to said development. Should they feel it pertinent, they will comment on it here. A 6/10 in Writing is scored as a passable, legible attempt at an entertaining story, while points beyond represent a particularly high degree of not just technical aptitude but flow in style. A 6/10 in Storyline Progression represents an acceptable level of weight, time, and investment into the storyline leading up to the Legendary Moment, and additional points beyond that represent an exceptionally well-detailed and meaningful narrative modus behind it. Exceptionally-evocative development (i.e. development not done exclusively through the use of endless training, social, or NPC mission topics) may also contribute to additional points here.
*Writing*
X/10
*Storyline Progression*
X/10

*Presentation*
The reviewer will examine the character's Legendary Moment and its Impact. Should they feel it pertinent, they will comment on it here. A 3/5 for Legendary Moment represents a suitably important and meaningfully awe-inspiring event to warrant the request. A 3/5 for Impact represents a Moment that is suitably important to at least one character. Additional points beyond that represent an exceptionally Impactful and inspiring Moment.
*Impact*
X/5
*Legendary Moment*
X/5

*Integration*
The reviewer will examine the character or characters’ described level of development because of the Legendary Moment. Should they feel it pertinent, they will comment on it here. A 3/5 represents an acceptable level of development between the Legendary Moment and the character to warrant their requested Legendary Status, and additional points beyond that represent an exceptionally well-detailed view into the role the Legendary Moment plays in the character's identity and personality. Note here that several factors, like narrative elements or other significant moments of achievement might impact the nature of the integration between a character and their Legendary Moment, but that the criteria will always be graded separately.
X/5
---
*Overall Grade*
X/35 = QQ%; note that characters will typically be required to score 60% (21/35) to pass.
*Pass or Fail*
*Frequently Asked Questions*

Initially, this list will be empty. As people ask more questions, it will grow, so always be certain to ask a question if you have it; others may very well harbor the same uncertainties that you do.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Techniques (Feb 11, 2019)

*Techniques*

In order to learn techniques, a character must undergo the required training to master them. This training is regulated by a system based on word counts, which increase in amount with each successive rank. A player may type these words out (in the form of actual practice of a technique in any given post), or may pay CP (see the Character Points system for details on earning CP) in their place. CP may be spent to purchase techniques at a rate of 1 CP for every 25 words that would otherwise be required. This expenditure does not count towards a character's ACP.

Players may choose the method by which their character will learn a technique (though, when learning from others, the development that a character will undergo in order to learn a technique will be more nuanced); whether by trial-and-error or by a careful planning of the character's chakra control, nature, and shape transformation for the of the technique, as long a character meets the required word count and has the essence of training in their post, then the character can learn the technique.

Whenever a character trains a technique, that character's player must use the Character Update thread(and the Update and Requests Templates) to submit the training for approval.

*Training Techniques*

The word count requirements and CP costs for the training of techniques are as follows:

*Word Count*

E-Rank: No word requirement
D-Rank: 50 words
C-Rank: 100 words
B-Rank: 200 words
A-Rank: 300 words
S-Rank: 500 words

*Character Points*

D-Rank: 2 CP
C-Rank: 4 CP
B-Rank: 8 CP
A-Rank: 12 CP
S-Rank: 20 CP

_*Note:* If you are either a genin or a chūnin, you are eligible for instruction in the training of techniques by a sensei of jōnin or higher rank. This method of training halves the word count (or CP cost) required to train a technique._


*Techniques and Rank*

The ability to learn, train, and teach techniques of various rank is associated not only with a character's experience, but also with the training that they have received that is associated with the tasks of leadership.

Characters begin with techniques of each Skill that they possess, as well as those of Skills that they do not possess that their Origin would allow them to train, up to their rank of registration. For genin, this is all D-Rank techniques and below; for chūnin, all C-Rank techniques and below; for tokubetsu jōnin, all C-rank techniques and below, as well as all B-rank and below for their designated Skill of expertise; for jōnin, all B-Rank techniques and below; for ANBU, all A-Rank techniques and below; for Kage, all S-Rank techniques and below.

Genin, as a result their lack of experience and shallow degree of training, are unable to learn A-Rank and S-Rank techniques unaided without meeting certain conditions. Genin cannot learn A-Rank techniques unless they are taught by another character (a mentor of some sort; usually a sensei or another high-ranking shinobi of their village), possess at least Proficient Wisdom, or possess at least 5,000 TCP. Neither genin nor chūnin are able to learn S-Rank techniques without a mentor, at least Masterful Wisdom, or at least 7,000 TCP. These conditions are also delineated under the Wisdom guidelines near the bottom of the Attributes page and under the Class section near the bottom of this page.

Note again that, in addition to proper character rank (or mitigating Wisdom or TCP), a character must possess at least the Novice rank in any Major Skills to create custom techniques of up to B-Rank, at least the Adept rank in any Major or Minor Skills for which they would like to create custom techniques of up to A-Rank, and at least the Expert rank in any Major or Minor Skills for which they would like to create custom techniques of up to S-Rank.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Skills Repository (Feb 14, 2019)

*Skills Repository*

*What are Skills?*
The skills are your shinobi's abilities to efficiently perform different skill-sets of variety of degrees based on rank you possess. While based on your origin you could do most of these skills without the skill set, but you would preform it to the base of your ability. Against someone with the same actual skill set and far more advanced rank, they would out preform you in area in line with our checks system. Be sure to reference our Origin section on the threadmarks and check system as well to get an better understanding. As always, any questions about our systems please shoot me a private message and I will be sure to answer any and all questions. 

*Table of Contents*
Universal Skills
Shinobi Skills
Samurai Skills
Monk Skills
Crafting Skills


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Universal Skills (Feb 14, 2019)

*Universal Skills*


*Major Skills*

*Bukijutsu*
Bukijutsu, literally meaning "Weapon Techniques", is a Skill that encompasses the fields of the use of all weapons other than the more specific styles of archery, swordplay, and puppetry. The Bukijutsu Skill is broken down into two forms: "Jack-of-All-Trades" and "Master-of-One". The Jack-of-All-Trades (or "JoAT") relies on using many kinds of weaponry effectively, while the Master-of-One (or "MoO") excels at one type of weapon. When a character elects to train the Bukijutsu Skill for the first time, their player must select one of the two forms to follow. A character cannot train in both forms.


*Spoiler*: __ 



J_ack-of-All-Trades_

*Novice:* Bukijutsu JoAT Novices can understand, learn, and use techniques for any type of weapon (excluding those for bows, firearms, puppets, and swords). They possess a pool of weapons whose total value cannot exceed 15,000 ryō. All weapons in this pool refresh at the beginning of a new topic. The contents of this pool can be altered upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character), so long as their total sum remains within the allocated budget. Bukijutsu JoAT Novices can create up to B-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques.
*Adept:* Bukijutsu JoAT Adepts can understand, learn, and use techniques for any type of weapon (excluding those for bows, firearms, puppets, and swords). They possess a pool of weapons whose total value cannot exceed 30,000 ryō. All weapons in this pool refresh at the beginning of a new topic. The contents of this pool can be altered upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character), so long as their total sum remains within their allocated budget. They can track movement at a Major Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a Minor Advantage to both their Strength and their Coordination when wielding a weapon (other than a bow, firearm, sword, or puppet). Bukijutsu JoAT Adepts can create up to A-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques.
*Expert:* Bukijutsu JoAT Experts can understand, learn, and use techniques for any type of weapon (excluding firearms and puppets). They possess a pool of weapons whose total value cannot exceed 60,000 ryō. All weapons in this pool refresh at the beginning of a new topic. The contents of this pool can be altered upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character), so long as their total sum remains within their allocated budget. They have trained sufficiently with a wide enough array of weapons to have become effectively ambidextrous. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a Minor Advantage to either their Strength or their Coordination, as well as a Major Advantage to either their Strength or their Coordination (the Minor Advantage and the Major Advantage cannot be allocated to the same Attribute) when wielding a weapon (other than a bow, firearm, sword, or puppet). Bukijutsu JoAT Experts can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques.
*Specialist:* Bukijutsu JoAT Specialists can understand, learn, and use techniques for any type of weapon (excluding firearms and puppets). They possess a pool of weapons whose total value cannot exceed 90,000 ryō. All weapons in this pool refresh at the beginning of a new topic. The contents of this pool can be altered upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character), so long as their total sum remains within their allocated budget. They have trained sufficiently with a wide enough array of weapons to have become effectively ambidextrous, and they can treat any object as a weapon. Bukijutsu JoAT Specialists can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a Major Advantage to both their Strength and their Coordination while wielding weapons (other than a bow, firearm, sword, or puppet). Bukijutsu JoAT Specialists can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques.
*Master:* Bukijutsu JoAT Masters can understand, learn, and use techniques for any type of weapon (excluding firearms and puppets). They possess a pool of weapons whose total value cannot exceed 200,000 ryō. All weapons in this pool refresh at the beginning of a new topic. The contents of this pool can be altered upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character), so long as their total sum remains within their allocated budget. They have trained sufficiently with a wide enough array of weapons to have become effectively ambidextrous, and they can treat any object as a weapon. They have enough experience with the dynamics of combat to determine the path and destination of any thrown weapon or projectile. Bukijutsu JoAT Masters can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a tier to both their Strength and their Coordination while wielding weapons (other than a bow, firearm, sword, or puppet). Bukijutsu JoAT Masters can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques.
*Grandmaster:* Bukijutsu JoAT Grandmasters can understand, learn, and use techniques for any type of weapon (excluding firearms and puppets). They possess a pool of weapons whose total value cannot exceed 200,000 ryō. All weapons in this pool refresh at the beginning of a new topic. The contents of this pool can be altered upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character), so long as their total sum remains within their allocated budget. They have trained sufficiently with a wide enough array of weapons to have become effectively ambidextrous, and they can treat any object as a weapon. They have enough experience with the dynamics of combat to determine the path and destination of any thrown weapon or projectile. They are able to discern or recall the abilities of any weapon at a glance, so long as those abilities have been used at least once in-character. Bukijutsu JoAT Grandmasters can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a tier to both their Strength and their Coordination while wielding weapons (other than a bow, firearm, sword, or puppet). Bukijutsu JoAT Grandmasters can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques.
*Paragon:* Bukijutsu JoAT Paragons can understand, learn, and use techniques for any type of weapon (excluding firearms and puppets). They possess a pool of weapons whose total value cannot exceed 200,000 ryō. All weapons in this pool refresh at the beginning of a new topic. The contents of this pool can be altered upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character), so long as their total sum remains within their allocated budget. They have trained sufficiently with a wide enough array of weapons to have become effectively ambidextrous, and they can treat any object as a weapon. They have enough experience with the dynamics of combat to determine the path and destination of any thrown weapon or projectile. They are able to discern or recall the abilities of any weapon at a glance, so long as those abilities have been used at least once in-character. Bukijutsu JoAT Paragons can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a tier to both their Strength and their Coordination while wielding weapons (other than a bow, firearm, sword, or puppet). Bukijutsu JoAT Paragons select a specific bukijutsu style as their "signature style". Their signature style and its subtechniques may be registered or re-registered without restriction to the distribution of their granted advantages. Bukijutsu JoAT Paragons can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques.
_Master-of-One_

*Novice:* Bukijutsu MoO Novices can understand, learn, and use techniques for one type of weapon (which cannot be bows, firearms, puppets, or swords); the type is selected at the time that the Novice rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. They possess a budget of 15,000 ryō for weapons of their selected type, which they may use to make purchases from another character. Bukijutsu MoO Novices can create up to B-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques for their chosen weapon type.
*Adept:* Bukijutsu MoO Adepts can understand, learn, and use techniques for one type of weapon (which cannot be bows, firearms, puppets, or swords); the type is selected at the time that the Adept rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. They possess a budget of 30,000 ryō for weapons of their selected type, which they may use to make purchases from another character. They have trained sufficiently with weapons of their chosen type to have become effectively ambidextrous. They can track movement at a Major Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a Minor Advantage to both their Strength and their Coordination when wielding a weapon of their chosen type. Bukijutsu MoO Adepts can create up to A-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques for their chosen weapon type.
*Expert:* Bukijutsu MoO Experts can understand, learn, and use techniques for one type of weapon (which cannot be bows, firearms, puppets, or swords); the type is selected at the time that the Expert rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. They possess a budget of 60,000 ryō for weapons of their selected type, which they may use to make purchases from another character. They have trained sufficiently with weapons of their chosen type to have become effectively ambidextrous. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and receive a Major Advantage to both their Strength and their Coordination when wielding a weapon of their chosen type. Bukijutsu MoO Experts can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques for their chosen weapon type.
*Specialist:* Bukijutsu MoO Specialists can understand, learn, and use techniques for one type of weapon (which cannot be bows, firearms, puppets, or swords); the type is selected at the time that the Specialist rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. They possess a budget of 90,000 ryō for weapons of their selected type, which they may use to make purchases from another character. They have trained sufficiently with weapons of their chosen type to have become effectively ambidextrous. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, receive a Major Advantage to both their Strength and their Coordination, and treat their Wisdom as if it were a tier higher for the purposes of precognition when wielding a weapon of their chosen type. Bukijutsu MoO Specialists can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques for their chosen weapon type.
*Master:* Bukijutsu MoO Masters can understand, learn, and use techniques for one type of weapon (which cannot be bows, firearms, puppets, or swords); the type is selected at the time that the Master rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. They possess a budget of 90,000 ryō for weapons of their selected type, which they may use to make purchases from another character. They have trained sufficiently with weapons of their chosen type to have become effectively ambidextrous. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, receive a tier to both their Strength and their Coordination, and treat their Wisdom as if it were a tier higher for the purposes of precognition when wielding a weapon of their chosen type. Bukijutsu MoO Masters select a specific bukijutsu style as their "signature style". They receive two advantages to any other their Attributes when performing their signature style or its subtechniques; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time that the Master rank in the Bukijutsu MoO Skill is acquired. Bukijutsu MoO Masters can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques for their chosen weapon type.
*Grandmaster:* Bukijutsu MoO Grandmasters can understand, learn, and use techniques for one type of weapon (which cannot be bows, firearms, puppets, or swords); the type is selected at the time that the Grandmaster rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. They possess a budget of 90,000 ryō for weapons of their selected type, which they may use to make purchases from another character. They have trained sufficiently with weapons of their chosen type to have become effectively ambidextrous. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, receive a tier to both their Strength and their Coordination, and treat their Wisdom as if it were two tiers higher for the purposes of precognition when wielding a weapon of their chosen type. Bukijutsu MoO Grandmasters select a specific bukijutsu style as their "signature style". They receive two advantages to any other their Attributes when performing their signature style or its subtechniques; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time that the Master rank in the Bukijutsu MoO Skill is acquired. Bukijutsu MoO Masters can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques for their chosen weapon type.
*Paragon:* Bukijutsu MoO Paragons can understand, learn, and use techniques for one type of weapon (which cannot be bows, firearms, puppets, or swords); the type is selected at the time that the Paragon rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. They possess a budget of 90,000 ryō for weapons of their selected type, which they may use to make purchases from another character. They have trained sufficiently with weapons of their chosen type to have become effectively ambidextrous. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, receive a tier to both their Strength and their Coordination, and treat their Wisdom as if it were two tiers higher for the purposes of precognition when wielding a weapon of their chosen type. Bukijutsu MoO Masters select a specific bukijutsu style as their "signature style". They receive two advantages to any other their Attributes when performing their signature style or its subtechniques; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time that the Paragon rank in the Bukijutsu MoO Skill is acquired. They receive the ability to increase one of their Attributes to Boss through the use of their signature style and its subtechniques; the Attribute is selected at the time that the Paragon rank in the Bukijutsu Skill is acquired. Bukijutsu MoO Paragons can create up to S-Rank custom bukijutsu techniques for their chosen weapon type.






*Taijutsu*
Taijutsu, literally meaning "Body Techniques", refers to any techniques involving the martial arts or the optimization of natural human abilities. Taijutsu rarely uses chakra, instead using the Stamina and Strength gained through training, though chakra _can_ be used to enhance Taijutsu. The Skill of choice for those who wish to rely wholly on their own endurance the Taijutsu Skill is, most simply put, hand-to-hand combat.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Novice:* Taijutsu Novices can understand, learn, and use martial arts techniques. They are trained in the locations of a body's weak points, as well as how best to strike them. They select a specific taijutsu style as their "signature style". Taijutsu Novices receive a pool of 15 Stamina Points that may only be spent on their signature style and its subtechniques. Taijutsu Novices can create up to B-Rank customs for taijutsu.
*Adept:* Taijutsu Adepts can understand, learn, and use martial arts techniques. They are trained in the locations of a body's weak points, as well as how best to strike them. They select a specific taijutsu style as their "signature style". Taijutsu Adepts receive a pool of 30 Stamina Points that may only be spent on their signature style and its subtechniques. They receive two advantages to any of their Attributes when performing taijutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Adept rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired. Taijutsu Adepts can create up to A-Rank techniques for taijutsu.
*Expert:* Taijutsu Experts can understand, learn, and use martial arts techniques. They are trained in the locations of a body's weak points, as well as how best to strike them. They select a specific taijutsu style as their "signature style". Taijutsu Experts receive a pool of 45 Stamina Points that may only be spent on their signature style and its subtechniques. They receive three advantages to any of their Attributes when performing taijutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Expert rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired. Taijutsu Experts can create up to S-Rank techniques for taijutsu.
*Specialist:* Taijutsu Specialists can understand, learn, and use martial arts techniques. They are trained in the locations of a body's weak points, as well as how best to strike them. They select a specific taijutsu style as their "signature style". Taijutsu Specialists receive a pool of 60 Stamina Points that may only be spent on their signature style and its subtechniques. Taijutsu Specialists track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and they receive six advantages to any of their Attributes when performing taijutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Specialist rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired, and cannot be allocated in increments greater than a single tier to any one Attribute. Taijutsu Specialists can create up to S-Rank techniques for taijutsu.
*Master:* Taijutsu Masters can understand, learn, and use martial arts techniques. They are trained in the locations of a body's weak points, as well as how best to strike them. They select a specific taijutsu style as their "signature style". Taijutsu Masters receive a pool of 60 Stamina Points that may only be spent on their signature style and its subtechniques, as well as a pool of 15 Stamina Points that may only be spent on taijutsu. They receive 10 points of Durability at the beginning of each topic. Taijutsu Masters track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and they receive six advantages to any of their Attributes when performing taijutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Master rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired, and cannot be allocated in increments greater than a single tier to any one Attribute. Taijutsu Masters can create up to S-Rank techniques for taijutsu.
*Grandmaster:* Taijutsu Grandmasters can understand, learn, and use martial arts techniques. They are trained in the locations of a body's weak points, as well as how best to strike them. They select a specific taijutsu style as their "signature style". Taijutsu Grandmasters receive a pool of 60 Stamina Points that may only be spent on their signature style and its subtechniques, as well as a pool of 30 Stamina Points that may only be spent on taijutsu. They receive 10 points of Durability at the beginning of each topic. They receive the ability to select one of their Attributes to immune to reductions; the Attribute is selected at the time that the Grandmaster rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired. Taijutsu Grandmasters track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and they receive six advantages to any of their Attributes when performing taijutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Grandmaster rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired, and cannot be allocated in increments greater than a single tier to any one Attribute. Taijutsu Grandmasters can create up to S-Rank techniques for taijutsu.
*Paragon:* Taijutsu Paragons can understand, learn, and use martial arts techniques. They are trained in the locations of a body's weak points, as well as how best to strike them. They select a specific taijutsu style as their "signature style". Taijutsu Paragons receive a pool of 60 Stamina Points that may only be spent on their signature style and its subtechniques, as well as a pool of 30 Stamina Points that may only be spent on taijutsu. They receive 10 points of Durability at the beginning of each topic. They receive the ability to select one of their Attributes to immune to reductions; the Attribute is selected at the time that the Paragon rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired. They receive the ability to increase one of their Attributes to Boss through the use of their signature style and its subtechniques; the Attribute is selected at the time that the Paragon rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired. Taijutsu Paragons track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able to track, and they receive six advantages to any of their Attributes when performing taijutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Paragon rank in the Taijutsu Skill is acquired, and cannot be allocated in increments greater than a single tier to any one Attribute. Taijutsu Paragons can create up to S-Rank techniques for taijutsu.






*Minor Skills*

*Ijutsu*
Iijutsu, literally meaning "Medical Techniques", is a Skill that not only encompasses , but extends to the entirety of practice of all branches of medicine. Though obviously, especially with regards to the extent of any one person's training, it cannot be expected that the typical shinobi versed in the Ijutsu Skill has a full understanding of every medical specialty, most with formal training have the working knowledge and practice required to engage in field medicine and trauma surgery. As with all Skills, the practical power of ijutsu expands exponentially for those who specialize in it, with the most well-renowned ijutsu practitioners being regarded as having . The signature feature of ijutsu techniques is the chakra control required to use them, as exemplified by the  and  techniques.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Adept:* Ijutsu Adepts can understand, learn, and use ijutsu techniques, and have practical anatomical and diagnostic training. Ijutsu Adepts are automatically trained in the  and receive a field medicine kit, whose contents they can replenish upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They are familiar enough with common poisons (though primarily in the context of how to counter them) that they are able to craft Apprentice-level antidotes. Ijutsu Adepts receive a pool of 30 Stamina Points that may only be spent on ijutsu techniques. Ijutsu Adepts can create up to A-Rank customs for ijutsu.
*Expert:* Ijutsu Experts can understand, learn, and use ijutsu techniques, and have practical anatomical and diagnostic training. They have extensive knowledge of anatomy, can perform surgery (notably, including organ transplants). Ijutsu Experts are automatically trained in the  and receive a field medicine kit, whose contents they can replenish upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They are familiar enough with common poisons (though primarily in the context of how to counter them) that they are able to craft Journeyman-level antidotes. Ijutsu Experts receive a pool of 60 Stamina Points that may only be spent on ijutsu techniques, and they receive a Major Advantage to their Coordination when attacking an opponent's vital organs. Ijutsu Adepts can create up to S-Rank customs for ijutsu.
*Master:* Ijutsu Masters can understand, learn, and use ijutsu techniques, and have practical anatomical and diagnostic training. They have extensive knowledge of anatomy, can perform surgery (notably, including organ transplants). Ijutsu Experts are automatically trained in the  and receive a field medicine kit, whose contents they can replenish upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They are familiar enough with common poisons (though primarily in the context of how to counter them) that they are able to craft Master-level antidotes. Ijutsu Masters receive a pool of 100 Stamina Points that may only be spent on ijutsu techniques, and they receive a Major Advantage to their Coordination when attacking an opponent's vital organs. Ijutsu Adepts can create up to S-Rank customs for ijutsu.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Samurai Skills (Feb 14, 2019)

*Samurai Skills*


*Major Skills*

*Kenjutsu*
Kenjutsu, literally meaning "Sword Techniques", is a Skill whose principles are deceptively simple. In the form that most understand it, the Kenjutsu Skill is a series of techniques that its users practice in order to better wield a blade. To those trained in it, it is a means of best using the simplest form of weapon known to man. The nuances that eventually developed into different schools on the philosophy of swordplay represent the centuries of development through which the Skill has evolved. In the modern era, the shinobi and samurai best renowned for their skill with a sword have often implemented the use of  (though in the case of the samurai, the use of the more well-developed  is more common), though the use of  has made practitioners of the style legend in the past.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Novice:* Kenjutsu Novices can understand, learn, and use kenjutsu. They have developed an understanding of attack and defense patterns. Kenjutsu Novices can track movement at a Major Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able, and receive a Minor Advantage to both their Reflex and their Coordination while performing kenjutsu. They receive one sword of any kind which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They can create up to B-Rank customs for kenjutsu.
*Adept:* Kenjutsu Adepts can understand, learn, and use kenjutsu. They have developed an understanding of attack and defense patterns. Kenjutsu Adepts can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able, and receive a Minor Advantage to their Strength, their Reflex, and their Coordination while performing kenjutsu. They receive two swords of any kind which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They can create up to A-Rank customs for kenjutsu.
*Expert:* Kenjutsu Experts can understand, learn, and use kenjutsu. They have developed an understanding of attack and defense patterns. They have trained sufficiently in the use of swords to have become effectively ambidextrous. Kenjutsu Experts can track movement at a tier and a Minor Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able, and receive five advantages to their Strength, their Reflex, or their Coordination while performing kenjutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Expert rank in the Kenjutsu Skill is acquired, and cannot be allocated in increments greater than a single tier to any one Attribute. The weapons-based chakra flow techniques of Kenjutsu Experts are treated as if they were a rank higher in power. They receive three swords of any kind which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They can create up to S-Rank customs for kenjutsu.
*Specialist:* Kenjutsu Specialists can understand, learn, and use kenjutsu. They have developed an understanding of attack and defense patterns. They have trained sufficiently in the use of swords to have become effectively ambidextrous. Kenjutsu Specialists can track movement at a tier and a Major Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able, and they receive seven advantages to their Strength, their Reflex, or their Coordination while performing kenjutsu; the distribution of the granted advantages must be selected at the time the Specialist rank in the Kenjutsu Skill is acquired, and cannot be allocated in increments greater than a single tier to any one Attribute. The weapons-based chakra flow techniques of Kenjutsu Experts are treated as if they were a rank higher in power. Kenjutsu Specialists may select one sword they own to make their “selected sword”. Their selected sword is treated as two ranks of crafting higher, up to Master-crafted, for the purposes of durability. If their selected sword is destroyed or lost, they may choose a new one. They receive four swords of any kind which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They can create up to S-Rank customs for kenjutsu.
*Master:* Kenjutsu Masters can learn, understand, and use, Kenjutsu. They have developed an understanding of attack and defense patterns. In addition to all previous benefits granted by the Specialist rank, they gain an extra two advantages (for a total of 9) to their stats. This will give them one tier to Coordination, Strength, and Reflexes.
*Grandmaster:* Kenjutsu Grandmasters can learn, understand, and use, Kenjutsu. In addition to all previous benefits granted by the Master rank, they gain an extra five (5) durability damage when using their selected sword.
*Paragon:* Kenjutsu Paragons can learn, understand, and use, Kenjutsu. In addition to all previous benefits granted by the Grandmaster rank, Kenjutsu Paragons can choose one stat (this must be either Strength, Reflexes, or Coordination) that may be boosted to Boss. These boosts must come from a Kenjutsu technique or style.





*Kyūjutsu*
Kyūjutsu, literally meaning "Archery Techniques", is the use of a bow and arrow to perform various techniques. Masters of kyūjutsu have impeccable eyesight and incredible aim, and are the utmost masters of ranged combat. Distance offers little protection from those with any real degree of practice within the Skill. Some of its users are even known to utilize chakra flow techniques through their projectiles, to increase their potency far beyond what a normal arrow is typically capable of. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Novice:* Kyūjutsu Novices can understand, learn, and use kyūjutsu. They can track movement at a Minor Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able, and receive a Minor Advantage to their Coordination when performing kyūjutsu. They possess a bow, twenty arrows, and a quiver, which they can replace if lost upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They can create up to B-Rank customs for kyūjutsu.
*Adept:* Kyūjutsu Adepts can understand, learn, and use kyūjutsu. They can track movement at a Major Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able, and receive a Minor Advantage to their Coordination and their Strength when performing kyūjutsu (with the latter being exclusively with regard to the draw weight of their bows). They possess a bow, twenty arrows, and a quiver, which they can replace if lost upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). As a part of becoming more accustomed with archery at a shorter range, and as a part of leveraging their superior vision, Kyūjutsu Adepts can identify the weak points of armor at a glance, noting the joints and joins where metal plates give way to mail and leather. They can create up to A-Rank customs for kyūjutsu.
*Expert:* Kyūjutsu Experts can understand, learn, and use kyūjutsu. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able, and receive a Major Advantage to their Coordination and their Strength when performing kyūjutsu (with the latter being exclusively with regard to the draw weight of their bows). Kyūjutsu Experts have almost inhuman visual acuity, allowing them to clearly see everything throughout a topic at all distances, so long as they can maintain an unobstructed line-of-sight. As a part of becoming more accustomed with archery at a shorter range, and as a part of leveraging their superior vision, Kyūjutsu Experts can identify the weak points of armor at a glance, noting the joints and joins where metal plates give way to mail and leather. They possess a bow, sixty arrows, and a quiver, which they can replace if lost upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). Kyūjutsu Experts can create S-Rank customs for kyūjutsu.
*Specialist:* Kyūjutsu Specialists can understand, learn, and use kyūjutsu. They can track movement at a tier higher than they would otherwise be able, and receive a Major Advantage to their Coordination and their Strength when performing kyūjutsu (with the latter being exclusively with regard to the draw weight of their bows). Kyūjutsu Specialists have almost inhuman visual acuity, allowing them to clearly see everything throughout a topic at all distances, so long as they can maintain an unobstructed line-of-sight; if they are able to acquire a vantage point, a Kyūjutsu Specialist is able to see perfectly until the horizon, and become able to roughly identify the events of any topic in the same land. As a part of becoming more accustomed with archery at a shorter range, and as a part of leveraging their superior vision, Kyūjutsu Specialists can identify the weak points of armor at a glance, noting the joints and joins where metal plates give way to mail and leather. They may select an individual to target while they have an unobstructed line-of-sight (and with whom they are in a topic), allowing them to track that target's movement at a Major Advantage higher than they would otherwise be able and granting them a tier to their Wisdom for the purposes of precognition with regards to the target's movements and actions. A Kyūjutsu Specialists selection of a target may not be changed until the target exits the topic or is neutralized. They possess a bow, one hundred arrows, and a quiver, which they can replace if lost upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). Kyūjutsu Specialists can create S-Rank customs for kyūjutsu.
*Master:* Kyūjutsu Masters can understand, learn, and use kyūjutsu. In addition to all of the other benefits granted by the Kyūjutsu Specialist rank. In addition, they are allowed to mark two people (as opposed to Specialist’s one) who are in topic with them; against these targets, they are granted a tier to their Wisdom fofr the purposes of precognition with regards to the target’s movements and actions.
*Grandmaster:* Kyūjutsu Grandmasters can understand, learn, and use kyūjutsu. In addition to all of the other benefits granted by the Kyūjutsu Master rank, the first target that is marked for extra precognition has their wisdom debuffed by a tier for the purposes of dodging the arrow.
*Paragon:* Kyūjutsu Paragons have truly legendary eyes. In addition to all the perks granted by the Kyūjutsu Grandmaster rank, if a Kyūjutsu Paragon has a vantage point, they can see into topics of not just the land they are in, but the adjacent lands as well.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Monk Skills (Feb 14, 2019)

*Monk Skills*


*Major Skills*

*Fūinjutsu*
Fūinjutsu, literally meaning "Sealing Techniques", is a Skill that involves the manipulation of chakra-laced patterns and symbols (often referred to as a whole as a "formula") to accomplish a variety of ends. The most common use of fūinjutsu, as the name implies, is as a means of containing one thing within another. On occasion, and usually only when performed by more skilled practitioners, fūinjutsu is used to achieve effects beyond containing or releasing things (e.g. , , ). Additionally, though experimentation with the subject matter is usually forbidden, fūinjutsu contains a sub-type of techniques known as  (literally "cursed seal techniques").


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Novice:* Fūinjutsu Novices can understand, learn, and use fūinjutsu. They are automatically trained in the  and the , and receive a scroll which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). Fūinjutsu Novices can create up to B-Rank customs for fūinjutsu.
*Adept:* Fūinjutsu Adepts can understand, learn, and use fūinjutsu. They are automatically trained in the  and the , and receive two scrolls which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). Fūinjutsu Adepts can create up to A-Rank customs for fūinjutsu.
*Expert:* Fūinjutsu Experts can understand, learn, and use fūinjutsu. They are automatically trained in the  and the , and receive three scrolls which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They are well-versed in analyzing, formulating, and disrupting seals, and receive a Minor Advantage to their Wisdom when using fūinjutsu or interacting with seals and they can create some of their seals without paper or tools, transforming their calculations into ink with nothing but chakra at a touch for fūinjutsu up to B-Rank. Fūinjutsu Experts can create up to S-Rank customs for fūinjutsu.
*Specialist:* Fūinjutsu Specialists can understand, learn, and use fūinjutsu. They are automatically trained in the  and the , and receive three scrolls which, if lost, they can replace upon entering a village (unless that village is hostile to the character). They are well-versed in analyzing, formulating, and disrupting seals. They receive a tier to their Wisdom when using fūinjutsu or interacting with seals and they can create any of their seals without paper or tools, transforming their calculations into ink with nothing but chakra at a touch. Fūinjutsu Specialists can create up to S-Rank customs for fūinjutsu.
*Master:* Fūinjutsu Masters can understand, learn, and use, Fūinjutsu. As well as all the other benefits gained by having the Specialiast rank in Fūinjutsu, a Fūinjutsu master can use both the Enclosing Technique and Unsealing Technique for free.
*Grandmaster:* Fūinjutsu Grandmasters can understand, learn, and use, Fūinjutsu. As well as all the other benefits granted by having the Fūinjutsu Master rank, Fūinjutsu Grandmasters can write seals on air itself, leaving the Kanji floating in the air where the Fūinjutsu Grandmaster leaves it.
*Paragon:* Fūinjutsu Paragons are the pinnacle of their craft. As well as all the other benefits granted to a Fūinjutsu Grandmaster, a Fūinjutsu paragon can achieve Boss level wisdom for the purposes of Fūinjutsu.





*Minor Skills*

*Buddhism*
Bukkyō, or the Doctrine of Buddha, known colloquially as Buddhism, is a Fighting Style that allows its users to make use of their spiritual energy in combat. Buddhism allows a character to learn and use stances. Buddhism acts in many was like ninjutsu, but in the place of hand seals are full-body movements. Stances can be used to achieve a variety of effects, from telekinesis to the manipulation of one's spiritual pressure (see the page on the Monk origin here). Intense training of body and mind, spiritual purity, and dedication to the monastic lifestyle is considered essential, if not required, by all monasteries throughout the countries.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Adept:* Buddhism Adepts can understand, learn, and use monk stances. While engaged in stances, their extensive training of their body and mind comes into most tangible effect. They receive a Minor Advantage to their Constitution, and their Wisdom is treated as a tier higher for the purposes of precognition. They receive a pool of 20 Stamina Points, which they may only spend on stances. Buddhism Adepts can create up to A-Rank custom stances.
*Expert:* Buddhism Experts can understand, learn, and use monk stances. While engaged in stances, their extensive training of their body and mind comes into most tangible effect. They receive a Major Advantage to their Constitution, and their Wisdom is treated as two tiers higher for the purposes of precognition. They receive a pool of 40 Stamina Points, which they may only spend on stances. Buddhism Experts can create up to S-Rank custom stances.
*Master:* Buddhism Masters can understand, learn, and use monk stances. While engaged in stances, their extensive training of their body and mind comes into most tangible effect. They receive a tier to their Constitution, and their Wisdom is treated as two tiers higher for the purposes of precognition while performing stances. They receive a pool of 60 Stamina Points, which they may only spend on stances. They are required to use half as many stances for techniques. Buddhism Masters can create up to S-Rank custom stances.





*Sensory*
Kanchi Taipu (literally meaning "Perception Type"; colloquially referred to as "sensors") are characters capable of detecting the presence of others, typically through a target's chakra. Skilled sensors are capable of amazing feats, such as detecting targets from distances of several kilometers, the discerning of intent and amount of chakra used in specific techniques, and the ability to completely suppress their own chakra in order to pass other sensors unnoticed.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Adept:* Sensory Adepts understand chakra signatures, and can learn and use sensory techniques. They are automatically trained in the . Using this technique, a Sensory Adept is capable of sensing up to six chakra signatures at once on the battlefield, within a 200-meter range. Sensory Adepts are capable of sensing the intent, amount (as represented by Stamina), nature transformation, and intent of chakra. Sensory Adepts are capable of passively sensing beings with enormous chakra; they are alerted if anyone with Legendary or higher Stamina enters their sensory range (even if the Sensing Technique is not active). While the Sensing Technique is active, Sensory Adepts gain a Minor Advantage to their Reflex and Coordination for the purposes of evasion. Sensory Adepts can create up to A-Rank customs for sensory.
*Expert:* Sensory Experts understand chakra signatures, and can learn and use sensory techniques. They are automatically trained in the . Using this technique, a Sensory Expert is capable of sensing all chakra signatures at once on the battlefield, within a 350-meter range. They are capable of sensing the intent, amount (as represented by Stamina), nature transformation, and intent of chakra. While using the Sensing Technique, a Sensory Expert is capable of detecting if an individual is caught in a genjutsu by focusing on the flow of their chakra (though they are incapable of detecting this of themselves). Sensory Experts are capable of passively sensing beings with enormous chakra; they are alerted if anyone with Epic or higher Stamina enters their sensory range (even if the Sensing Technique is not active). While the Sensing Technique is active, they gain a Major Advantage to their Reflex and Coordination for the purposes of evasion. Sensory Experts can create up to S-Rank customs for sensory.
*Master:* Sensory Master understand chakra signatures, and can learn and use sensory techniques. They are automatically trained in the . Using this technique, a Sensory Master is capable of sensing all chakra signatures at once on the battlefield, within a 350-meter range. Sensory Masters are capable of sensing the intent, amount (as represented by Stamina), and nature transformation of chakra. While using the Sensing Technique, a Sensory Master is capable of detecting if an individual is caught in a genjutsu by focusing on the flow of their chakra (though they are incapable of detecting this of themselves). Sensory Masters are capable of passively sensing beings with enormous chakra; they are alerted if anyone with Epic or higher Stamina enters their sensory range (even if the Sensing Technique is not active). While the Sensing Technique is active, Sensory Masters gain a Major Advantage to their Reflex and Coordination for the purposes of evasion, and treat their Wisdom as a tier higher for the purposes of precognition. Sensory Masters can create up to S-Rank customs for sensory.
_*Note:* For Sensory Adepts, the largest chakra signatures are prioritized when determining who can be sensed; though this priority is overridden by those who the Sensory Adept can actively see and focus upon (though again, from among those people, the largest signatures are prioritized). Passively sensing large chakra signatures does not inform an individual trained in the Sensory Skill of anything besides the fact that a large chakra signature exists nearby (i.e. fluctuation, intent, and nature transformation cannot be sensed passively)._


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Crafting Skills (Feb 14, 2019)

*Crafting Skills*


*Metallurgy*
All things that have to do with the art of forging and bending metals taken from the earth. The forging of blades, armor, and so forth, fall under this category.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Apprentice: Apprenticeship is the first step for any craftsmen. It is here that the foundation of knowledge is laid and the apprentice learns the basics of their trade. Upon taking an apprenticeship the character must select which trade it is they are learning. You may take different apprenticeships multiple times in order to learn multiple trades so long as you have the fighting style raises to support them. Apprenticeship allows the crafting of Apprentice-level items from already existing blueprints. Apprentice-level items take 2 days IRL to create and are of Apprentice-level durability.
Journeyman: Having gained enough experience to start venturing down their own path but not yet a Master, a Journeyman must work tirelessly in order to gain recognition for their work. Allows the ability to register your own custom blueprints to make items out of. Allows the crafting of Journeyman-level items, which are of Journeyman-level durability and take 2 day IRL at this level to create. Apprentice items now only take 1 day to make.
Master Craftsman: Master Craftsmen are those have been officially recognized by others of their trade for their work. Masters are fully recognized tradesmen, able to take on apprentices and employ journeyman to work under themselves. Allows the making of master-crafted items, which are of Master-level durability and take 10 days IRL to make. Journeyman-level items take only 1 day to make, while Apprentice-level items take only 1 hour to make.





*Chemistry*
Medicine. Poison. Drugs. Explosives. All derived from the use of chemicals, all apart of the craft of the Chemist. Chemistry covers the art of combining various ingredients to create concoctions of varying potency. Combat drugs, medicinal paste, weaponized venoms and gunpowder are all examples of what chemistry entails.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Apprentice: Apprenticeship is the first step for any craftsmen. It is here that the foundation of knowledge is laid and the apprentice learns the basics of their trade. Upon taking an apprenticeship the character must select which trade it is they are learning. You may take different apprenticeships multiple times in order to learn multiple trades so long as you have the fighting style raises to support them. Apprenticeship allows the crafting of Apprentice-level items from already existing blueprints. Apprentice-level items take 2 days IRL to create and are of Apprentice-level durability.
Journeyman: Having gained enough experience to start venturing down their own path but not yet a Master, a Journeyman must work tirelessly in order to gain recognition for their work. Allows the ability to register your own custom blueprints to make items out of. Allows the crafting of Journeyman-level items, which are of Journeyman-level durability and take 2 day IRL at this level to create. Apprentice items now only take 1 day to make.
Master Craftsman: Master Craftsmen are those have been officially recognized by others of their trade for their work. Masters are fully recognized tradesmen, able to take on apprentices and employ journeyman to work under themselves. Allows the making of master-crafted items, which are of Master-level durability and take 10 days IRL to make. Journeyman-level items take only 1 day to make, while Apprentice-level items take only 1 hour to make.





*Leatherworking*
The art of taking the hide of an animal and crafting it into the toughest of armors. The value of a leatherworker's product is most often determined first by the quality of the animal they took the hide from, leading most leatherworkers to become famed huntsman tracking down the most legendary of creatures across the continents to skin their hides. Leatherworking usually revolves around crafting armor, with more skilled craftsmen able to make use out of rarer and tougher creatures.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Apprentice: Apprenticeship is the first step for any craftsmen. It is here that the foundation of knowledge is laid and the apprentice learns the basics of their trade. Upon taking an apprenticeship the character must select which trade it is they are learning. You may take different apprenticeships multiple times in order to learn multiple trades so long as you have the fighting style raises to support them. Apprenticeship allows the crafting of Apprentice-level items from already existing blueprints. Apprentice-level items take 2 days IRL to create and are of Apprentice-level durability.
Journeyman: Having gained enough experience to start venturing down their own path but not yet a Master, a Journeyman must work tirelessly in order to gain recognition for their work. Allows the ability to register your own custom blueprints to make items out of. Allows the crafting of Journeyman-level items, which are of Journeyman-level durability and take 2 day IRL at this level to create. Apprentice items now only take 1 day to make.
Master Craftsman: Master Craftsmen are those have been officially recognized by others of their trade for their work. Masters are fully recognized tradesmen, able to take on apprentices and employ journeyman to work under themselves. Allows the making of master-crafted items, which are of Master-level durability and take 10 days IRL to make. Journeyman-level items take only 1 day to make, while Apprentice-level items take only 1 hour to make.



 *Carpentry*
Taking a piece of lumber and carving from it a wide variety of tools makes the carpenter. From crafting the bow and arrow to making towering structures, anything that requires wood requires a carpenter. They are also well known for becoming master trap-makers. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Apprentice: Apprenticeship is the first step for any craftsmen. It is here that the foundation of knowledge is laid and the apprentice learns the basics of their trade. Upon taking an apprenticeship the character must select which trade it is they are learning. You may take different apprenticeships multiple times in order to learn multiple trades so long as you have the fighting style raises to support them. Apprenticeship allows the crafting of Apprentice-level items from already existing blueprints. Apprentice-level items take 2 days IRL to create and are of Apprentice-level durability.
Journeyman: Having gained enough experience to start venturing down their own path but not yet a Master, a Journeyman must work tirelessly in order to gain recognition for their work. Allows the ability to register your own custom blueprints to make items out of. Allows the crafting of Journeyman-level items, which are of Journeyman-level durability and take 2 day IRL at this level to create. Apprentice items now only take 1 day to make.
Master Craftsman: Master Craftsmen are those have been officially recognized by others of their trade for their work. Masters are fully recognized tradesmen, able to take on apprentices and employ journeyman to work under themselves. Allows the making of master-crafted items, which are of Master-level durability and take 10 days IRL to make. Journeyman-level items take only 1 day to make, while Apprentice-level items take only 1 hour to make.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Restricted Loan List (Feb 14, 2019)

Welcome! Here at Hidden Shadows, it is our belief that restricted techniques are best implemented when they are restricted, but not banned. As a result, we believe that these restricted techniques should always out circulating through the world. This leads to exciting encounters and scenarios with fan-favorite techniques throughout the series. As a result, we've created the new HD Restricted List. *Every player is entitled to one item from this list, for the sake of exciting and involving gameplay, with the potential for gaining more later.*

The technique or item of the player's choice, provided it is open, will be loaned to a player for the duration of that character's lifetime. *When the character in possession of a loaned item is killed, or retired, someone may take their item or technique in-character if possible.* If this is not possible or does not happen, their loaned item is returned to the list for someone else to take. All present members will now be given a number at random, and will take turns picking an item from the loaned list according to those numbers. New members will also be allowed to choose an item or technique from the Restricted List for their first approved character.

Each player is entitled to choose one item from the restricted list to possess at a time. This is not to say that it is the only item from the restricted list that you can have, simply that it is the only one that you receive for free, just for playing the game. *When a character of yours with your restricted WILD pick is killed or retired, you may choose a new restricted from the list for your new character or one of your alts. If, however, your character loses its legendary or epic pick, you may pick a new item for the character that has lost that pick. Not for another or new character.** *Certain items can only be loaned out to one person at a time, while others can be loaned out to multiple people at the same time. Anything else must be acquired in character. You may not select the same Restricted List item again for your next loan if a character dies or retires.

_**(Example 1: Character A dies. Character A had a wild, Epic and legendary pick. Character A can pick a new item for a new character. Example 2: Character A gets robbed and loses his epic and legendary pick. Character B may replace his epic and legendary pick. Note: The same slots must be replaced. Item for Item, Technique for Technique, etc.)_

To prevent excessive hoarding of powerful items/techniques, restricted items and techniques are limited by a slot total. A character can have a total of four (4) items from this list at any given time. A character can possesses one Item, one Status, and one Technique from this list. A person's choice of loaned item for a character's lifetime fills a special fourth slot, known as the Wild slot, and can be an Item, Status, or Technique without counting as your one-of object of that type. This means that a "main" character with a loaned technique can have four total items from the list (one Item, one Status, one Technique, and one Wild). An "alternate" character without a loaned item can obtain a total of three (one Item, one Status, and one Technique). A player begins with two empty restricted slots available, which they can fill by gaining an item in-character. Characters gain a restricted upon becoming Legendary or Epic, and they can gain and fill a Wild slot by having a loaned item from the list.

Disclaimer Regarding Bijuu: In order to prevent any one village from stockpiling all of the bijuu, we are limiting the number of bijuu that can be placed into the village via these restricted loans.


TNRPG Restricted Technique List

*Shukaku - OPEN - Status*
The one-tailed bijuu.

*Matatabi - OPEN - Status*
The two-tailed bijuu.

*Isobu - OPEN - Status*
The three-tailed bijuu.

*Son Goku - OPEN - Status*
The four-tailed bijuu.

*Kokuo - OPEN - Status*
The five-tails bijuu.

*Saiken - OPEN - Status*
The six-tails bijuu.

*Chomei - OPEN - Status*
The seven-tails bijuu.

*Gyuuki - OPEN - Status*
The eight-tails bijuu.

*Kurama - OPEN - Status*
The nine-tails bijuu.

*ACP Cap Increase - Unlimited - OPEN - Status*
Increases your ACP cap by 2,000, for a total of 17,000/27,000.

*Advent of a Flowering World of Trees - (0/2) - OPEN - Technique*
An S-Rank Mokuton technique, it threatens to put anyone who inhales its pollen into a deep sleep. A Will Point will break this effect.

*Almighty Push and Pull - OPEN - Status*
Grants the Rinnegan, capable of performing only these two techniques. See the Rinnegan page for more information. 

*Amplification Summoning - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Must be registered with Amplification, must pay for technique in SP cost of registration as B-rank technique.

*Animal Path - OPEN - Status*
Allows the user to summon the right summons that Pein used. Grants Rinnegan.

*Ark Branch - OPEN - Item*
A branch containing mystical properties. While in the possession of the user, the user is allowed to pick a second element to function as an additional Ninjutsu Specialist primary element.

*Asura Path - OPEN - Status*
Grants the Rinnegan, capable of performing only the abilities of the Asura Path. Create neat stuff within reason/canon, appendages have your str/coo/reflex etc. B-rank cost for limbs and modifications. The chakra laser is an S-rank.

*Black Receivers - OPEN - Status*
Can be generated from the body for a C-rank amount of chakra per receiver. They are treated as journeymen quality items. They are capable of transmitting chakra over long distances. All Black Receivers dissipate at the time of the creator's death. Grants the Rinnegan.


*Blocking Technique Absorption Seal - OPEN - Status*
Grants Rinnegan. Capable of absorbing A-rank and lower ninjutsu. Restores chakra equal to the amount absorbed.

*Boss Stat - Unlimited - OPEN - Status*
The ability to purchase a Boss rank in a stat. Each advantage passed Godlike costs 600 CP, making the Boss stat cost 1800 CP total. Cannot be boosted to; must be natural.

*Custom Status - Unlimited - OPEN - Status*
This is a Status that flavorfully connects with your character, registered in your Custom Technique Registration! It should closely follow the pattern of another Status in terms of what it does, though it may be missing aspects of that other Status, if only to keep those other Status in demand. For example, you could create an ability that closely mimics the Chakra Mode for Kurama, but you wouldn’t receive all of the perks that a Jinchuuriki does. This, of course, would also come with its own training method that would also have to mimic the original. Note: Certain abilities are unique on the site, such as Rinnegan abilities and the like. If a Custom Status is denied for this reason, don’t be upset! You can certainly still create something powerful. One Custom Status per player is allowed, so choose which character you’d like to use it on wisely!

*Demonic Statue Chains - OPEN - Status*
Grants Rinnegan. Allows you to paralyze a target or seal things into yourself. It does not come with the Gedo Statue. A-rank cost, sealing and paralyzing cost.

*Demonic Statue of the Outer Path - OPEN - Status*
Grants Rinnegan. Strength: Godlike, Constitution: Legendary, Stamina: N/a, Reflexes: Legendary, Coordination: Epic, Wisdom: N/a. Can be summoned and dismissed. Can be maintained for two posts, with an additional two posts for every tier of Stamina of the summoner beyond Proficient.

*Dustless Bewildering Cover - (0/2) - OPEN - Technique*
No physical form, cannot be sensed during the duration, as they do not give off a chakra signature. A-rank cost with a C-rank upkeep. Unlike the databook, it is not Water Release.

*Earth Grudge Fear - (0/2) - OPEN - Technique*
Maximum of four additional hearts. Each heart can grant one element that its owner knew in life. You cannot die while at least one heart exists. The hearts can split off from you to become constructs with stats equal to yours. Your stamina is split between them, similar to clones. Each construct can only use one element type.
Also you have stitches that you can manipulate.

*Fake Jinchuuriki - (0/9 slots) - OPEN - Status*
Similar to Kinkaku and Ginkaku. Has absorbed some of a bijuu's chakra, granting access to an 80 point refreshing chakra pool, v1, and bijuu healing. The v1 stats are those of the bijuu whose chakra was absorbed.

*Flying Thunder God - (0/2) - OPEN - Technique*
Fuuin minor required, no cost reductions. B-rank to travel in-topic, A-rank per-use to travel across the country, S-rank to travel to a different country.

*Fission Technique - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Split into two weaker halves, halve stats, no max range, stats cannot go above Epic while multiples exist, one dies other remains.

*Flight Technique - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
A-rank cost, C-rank upkeep.

*Fully Invested Cursed Seal - OPEN - Technique*
S-Rank Seal that has all CP costs paid for it.

*Gelel Stone - (0/10 slots) - OPEN - Item*
100% stamina refresh 1/topic, heal minor-moderate wounds.

*Generic Sage Mode (0/2) - OPEN - Status*
Grants the user Sage Mode without being tied to a contract. See Sage Mode post.

*Golem Technique - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Golem – Average Agi, Average Dex, Epic Con/Epic Strength (A-rank cost) (S-rank for giant) (disintegrates at end of topic).

*Hashirama's Healing Ability - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Can heal minor wounds for a C-rank, major wounds for a B-rank, and can heal massive (though non-fatal) wounds and reattach limbs as an A-rank.

*Heavenly Hand Power - OPEN - Status*
Includes the Rinnegan, which can only use this power. Can teleport short distance within sight range (20 meters) at a B-rank cost, or can swap places with an object within sight in mid-range (60 meters) for an A-rank cost, can target living beings at an S-rank cost. Objects and people keep direction and momentum.

*Heavenly Obstacle Quaking Star - OPEN - Technique*
Grants the canon technique and Rinnegan, costs 30 SP. Requires Susano'o.

*Hero Water - OPEN - Item*
Five uses. Grants 100 stamina points for the topic where it is used. Also increases the user's Strength, Reflexes, and Coordination by a tier for the duration of the topic (caps at Godlike). Can make chakra barriers up to A-rank in cost and strength.

*Hiding with Camouflage - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
No sight, smell, or visible appearance. B-rank cost, C-rank upkeep.

*Hokage Necklace - OPEN - Item*
Grants the user a refreshing combination 2 Might/Will points per topic.

*Implant - Unlimited - OPEN - Status*
This gives the user a kekkei genkai implant, any kekkei genkai (doesn't have to be from their village), and is treated as a moderate success, meaning techniques of the implanted bloodline cost 50% more chakra. No recovery costs need be paid.

*Impure World Reincarnation - OPEN - Technique*
Requires a PC sacrifice. The resurrected characters will be played by their original players, and they cannot leave the country in which their summoner is located.

*Infinite Armor - (0/5) - OPEN - Item*
Grants the user 20 Durability and absorbs an A-Rank amount of Chakra on post of contact.

*Iwagakure Kinjutsu - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Includes mouth-hands and a chest-mouth. These mouths infuse objects with life, which can create moving constructs. These constructs can be infused with one of the elements of the creator.

*Jashinism - (0/5) - OPEN - Status*
Immortality, in addition to the canon Jashin techniques. Interestingly, a Jashin-follower can still die of starvation.

*Kamui - OPEN - Technique*
One eye is Obito's abilities, the other eye is Kakashi's abilities. Requires Mangekyo Sharingan.

*Kurosawa - OPEN - Item*
Mifune's sword, literally meaning Black Swamp. Can use iaido without knowing the technique, and for no cost.

*Kusanagi - OPEN - Item*
Can float and fly and return to the user. It is capable of cutting through very sturdy things. Grants Kusanagi techniques.

*Mayfly - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Can transport between root network and cannot be sensed while doing. Costs an S-rank amount of chakra. Requires Wood Release

*Mind's Eye of the Kagura - (0/2) - OPEN - Technique*
Listed on-site.

*Natural Chakra Absorption - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
The user is capable of draining 15 points of stamina from an enemy on extended contact. This is without the use of the Chakra Absorption Technique. The user gains the full amount of chakra drained.

*Perfect Susano'o - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Grants Perfect Susano'o. Costs 400 CP after Conjoined Gods. Strength: Godlike, Constitution: Godlike. Techniques damaging Susano'o's durability are treated as a rank lower. Size massively increased, and capable of flight.

*Planetery Devastation - OPEN - Status*
Grants Rinnegan. Grants the user the capability of using Chibaku Tensei, costs S.


*Prodigy - OPEN - Item*
Grants the user a "Training Manual". Anything that requires a non-ACP investment of CP no longer needs to be invested.

*Purple Lightning - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
The canon technique from Boruto. Costs an S-rank amount of chakra, and requires no handseals.

*Samsara of Heavenly Life Technique - OPEN - Status*
Grants the Rinnegan, capable of using this one technique. Capable of reviving any number of people that have died within your country forum within a reasonable event time. Costs your own life.

*Sage's Tools - OPEN - Item*
As in canon. The fan costs an S-rank per use, the others cost an A-rank.

*Shinigami Mask - OPEN - Item*
Grants the wearer the Killing Intent aura. +1 tier for Unsealing Fuuinjutsu or counts as Specialist if you're not already.

*Shinobi Battle Armor - (0/5 slots) - OPEN - Item*
Item similar to Madara, Hashirama, Tobirama, and Hiruzen's armor. Grants 30 durability, causes strength impacts against the user to be treated as a rank lower, and can be repaired for free inside friendly villages.

*Slug Contract - (0/2) - OPEN - Status*
Includes Sage Mode. Includes slug-related techniques.

*Snake Contract - (0/2) - CLOSED - Status*
Includes Sage Mode. Includes snake-related techniques.

*Spiraling Ring - (0/2) - OPEN - Technique*
A powerful non-elemental technique on par with Sage Art: Wind Style Rasenshuriken, costs an S-rank amount of chakra.

*Sword of the Thunder God - OPEN - Item*
The legendary sword of the Second Hokage. This sword is treated as having a permanent A-rank Raiton chakra flow.

*Tenseigan Chakra Mode - OPEN - Status*
Includes the Tenseigan. Grants access to Tenseigan Chakra Mode, giving the same boosts as Kurama's Chakra Mode. Can be maintained for a total of ten posts. Each post of Chakra Mode has to be purchased for 200 CP. The first post is free.

*Third Summoning Contract - (0/5) - OPEN - Item*
Grants the user the ability to sign a third Summoning Contract. Requires Kuchiyose Specialist.

*Toad Contract - (0/2) - OPEN - Status*
Includes Sage Mode. Includes toad-related techniques. Owned by Seiji Senju played by Tsuneo, and Satetsu Ayane played by Zach.

*Totsuka Blade - OPEN - Item*
Requires a spiritual being to wield, such as Susano'o or a Buddhist custom.

*Two Kekkei-Genkai/Hiden - Unlimited - OPEN - Status*
You may take two kekkei-genkai or hiden in any combination. You must pay any costs associated with them. They must be from the same village, or a clan open to all villages.

*Weighted Rock Techniques - (0/3) - OPEN - Technique*
Includes the Lightweight and Heavyweight variants. Does not include the Flight Technique. Lightweight Rock increases reflexes but decreases strength proportional to a B-rank booster, Ultra Lightweight Rock does the same at A-rank. Heavyweight can increase a target's weight for a B-rank, granting them a B-rank boost to strength, but an equal penalty to agility. For an A-rank, the Ultra Heavyweight can turn a target to stone. Requires Doton.

*Well-Used Scalpel - OPEN - Item*
Grants the user a +20 modifier to all of their surgery and implant rolls.

*White Light Chakra Sabre - OPEN - Item*
Counts as an A-Rank Chakra Flow at all times.

*Wood Dragon - (0/2) - OPEN - Technique*
Absorbs chakra from target, S-rank per post, user does not receive chakra, Str/Con Epic. Requires Mokuton.

*Wood Human - OPEN - Technique*
Similar to the one Hashirama uses. Godlike Str, Legendary Con, Legendary Ref/Coo. Requires Mokuton.

*Yata Mirror - OPEN - Item*
Requires a spiritual being to wield, such as Susano'o or a Buddhist custom.


Grants Chakra Access like a regular Tailed Beast, which must be acquired accordingly. Grants V1/V2 jinchuuriki states. The Zero Tail's V1/V2 grant the same stat boosts as Kurama. Grants access to the Zero Tail's techniques. Does not count towards the max jinchuuriki per village cap.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Listed Village Bjiuu (Feb 14, 2019)

List of Village-Owned Bijuu

The following is a list of each village and what bijuu they possess. Note: while a village possesses two or more bijuu, they may NOT receive more through the loans listed above. Any additional acquisitions must be done through IC methods.

Kirigakure: 


Konohagakure: 


Kemurigakure: 


Kumogakure: 


Sunagakure:


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 14, 2019)

Restricted abilities and items are classified in one of three ways – as a certain Status, a special Technique, or an incredible Item. Over the course of their lives, characters may obtain these Restricted abilities, whether through Loan System, through the Legendary requirement, or simply by acquiring them from others In Character.

One of a player’s characters (sometimes called a Main, and will be referred to as such hereafter in the topic) will receive four potential “slots” for these abilities – a Status, Technique, Item, and a Wild slot. Most of the slots are self-explanatory, filled with one ability from each category, but the Wild slot is different. It can be filled with an ability from any category. A player’s other characters (sometimes referred to as Alternate Characters or just Alts) will have only the Status, Technique, and Item slots – they do not receive a Wild slot (nor, as explained in the Draft Loan topic, a Draft pick).


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Traveling (Feb 14, 2019)

Open the image in a new tab for a larger view.

On Hidden Shadows, we use a grid-based map for travel purposes. To travel from one village to another, you must travel from tile to tile until you reach your destination. Traveling through each square takes one hour of real-life time. You may *not* travel in diagonals.

While traveling, you do not arrive in in your destination until the total amount of time has passed. You do not need to make any additional travel posts during this time; simply an exit from your gates and an arrival at the desired village's gates. However, your traveling may be interrupted if someone who is in the same country as you informs you that they are intercepting you _within forty-eight (48) hours_ of your exit travel post. The intercepting player may choose where along the intercepted player's path they wish to intercept that player. They will then be placed into a topic at the intercepted location.

Members of a village do not need to make an in-character post at the gates of their village while entering or exiting. They only need to post saying "enter" or "exit". However, shinobi from other villages need to make a full post at the gates of a foreign village when entering or exiting. A shinobi's entrance or exit to a village may be interrupted for up to forty-eight (48) hours after your attempt entrance or exit, similar to the country-traveling interception rules.

Of course, you do not _need_ to wait to post during your interception period. You can go ahead and post. However, this runs the risk of being intercepted during the forty-eight (48) hour period, at which point any posts made after the point-in-time of the interruption are voided.

You may travel through squares diagonally.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Fame And Infamy (Feb 14, 2019)

*Fame and Infamy*

Fame and Infamy are points garnered based on actions, and kept track of in characters' update threads, in the same fashion as CP. Different kinds of actions garner different amounts of Fame and Infamy, which are kept track of separately. Just as with CP, people may request bonus Fame or Infamy for their actions.

If an event would garner Fame or Infamy while not publicly associated with the character that engaged in the action (e.g. assassinating another character while masked, stealing techniques under the cover of night, etc.), that character will still receive Infamy or Fame for recognition and reward purposes, but knowledge of their involvement will remain secret in-character. For example, players are encouraged of figures such as Jack the Ripper. Everyone knows who "he" is, but there is no unified account of what he actually looks like. Thus a character's legend, be it told in tales of wonderful adventure or infamous stabbings, would be the subject of the associated fame (or infamy), rather than they themselves.

If a character is promoted by several ranks at once, (i.e, genin to jōnin) they do not receive the bonus for becoming a chūnin. They simply receive the fame bonus for becoming a jōnin.

Fame and Infamy spent for rewards do not affect a character's Renown, as Renown is calculated based on earned Fame and Infamy.



*Earning Fame*
*100 Fame*

*Spoiler*: __ 





 Completing a C-Rank PC Mission
Competing in the Chūnin Exams
Passing the Chūnin Exams
Participating in minor combat
Allowing an opponent to flee (being unable to prevent their escape does not qualify)






*200 Fame*

*Spoiler*: __ 





 Completing a B-Rank PC Mission
Being promoted from chūnin to jōnin
Participating in an extensive or fierce battle
Participating in a major event (a Kage Summit, Inter-Village Festival, etc.)
Rendering an enemy captured, incapacitated, or dead of genin or chūnin rank, in a battle sanctioned (or that would be sanctioned) by your village.





*300 Fame*

*Spoiler*: __ 





 Completing an A-Rank PC Mission
Being promoted to the rank of ANBU
Rendering an enemy captured, incapacitated, or dead of jōnin or ANBU rank, in a battle sanctioned (or that would be sanctioned) by your village (Tokubetsu Jounin count for 250).





*400 Fame*

*Spoiler*: __ 





Completing an S-Rank PC Mission
Becoming the Kage of a village
Rendering an enemy Kage (or S-Rank Missing-nin) captured, incapacitated, or dead in combat, in a battle sanctioned (or that would be sanctioned) by your village.
Killing or capturing a jinchūriki or bijū for reasons sanctioned by (or that would be sanctioned by) your village






*Earning Infamy*

*10 Infamy
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



For every post made inside a country that is hostile to you for reasons beyond conflict between villages, you may claim 10 Infamy. (i.e. the non-sanctioned murder of someone inside that country, this will be closely monitored for potential abuse, intentional or not)





*100 Infamy*

*Spoiler*: __ 





 Assault on or attempted murder of a genin or chūnin for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof
Defecting from your village, regardless of whether you have or have not obtained permission from leadership, as the process leaves a black stain on anyone's honor
Kidnapping another PC for reason) not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof





*200 Infamy*

*Spoiler*: __ 





 The successful murder of a genin or chūnin for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof
Partial destruction of a village
Assault on or attempted murder of a jōnin or ANBU for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof (Tokubetsu Jounin count for 150).
Joining a known criminal organization





*300 Infamy*

*Spoiler*: __ 





 Being the founder or a founding member of a criminal organization
Stealing a village's exclusive technique for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof (this condition is not cumulative if more than one are stolen at a single time)
Assault on or attempted murder of a Kage for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof
Successful murder of a jōnin or ANBU for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof
Interrupting a major event (e.g. a Kage Summit) violently or with threat of violence
Stealing a bloodline from a person or village for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof (this involves also the successful implantation of the stolen bloodline, not just the slaying of the person from whom the bloodline was taken)





*500 Infamy*

*Spoiler*: __ 





 Successful killing of a Kage or specially-marked ninja (i.e. claimants to the title of Kage or a designated, titled shinobi like the Sannin) for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof
Complete destruction of a village
Stealing all of a village's exclusive techniques (either at once or separately over time) for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof
The capture or slaying of a jinchūriki or bijū for reasons not sanctioned by your village or by default as a lack thereof






*Earning Fame or Infamy*


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Defeating another character grants the victor 50% of the victim's Renown as either Fame or Infamy (depending on whether the defeat was sanctioned by the character's village or not, or whether it was not sanctioned by default as a lack thereof).
A craftsman receives 50% of the amount of Fame or Infamy that a person that kills with one of the craftsmen's weapons or poisons receives for that killing. In other words, a craftsman receives one-quarter of the Renown of a person killed with their weapon. Note that you cannot get credit both for killing a person and for being the craftsman if you use your own weapon.
The creator of an antidote that prevents death of a player receives 25% of the Renown of the player whose life they have saved. Note that this means of acquiring Fame will be watched carefully and judged on the validity of each case in order to prevent set-ups for fame hoarding.






*Fame Rewards*

Fame tracks deeds done in service of your village, or as actions towards its interests. It is, in general, easier to obtain than Infamy, and thus it gives slightly less potent rewards. Fame, while not expressly "good guy" points, marks the actions you do for a village, and thus sanctioned by a higher authority. What a character does for Fame points, regardless of the morality of the actions themselves, is resultant of their job as a shinobi in obeying the village and its leaders.

*Rewards that cost 300 Fame*
1) You gain an NPC follower (whether a pet animal or someone who is constantly in your debt). This follower can accomplish baseline errands for you (shopping, letter delivery), but cannot be used for combat or advanced assignments.
_Your accomplishments have earned you loyal companions._
2) 1,000,000 ryō.
_Heroism, more often than not, is profitable._

*Rewards that cost 750 Fame*
1) 5,000,000 ryō.
_Your travels have allowed you to encounter many people and the riches they have to offer._
2) One M/W/F point (this is purchasable once).
_You have mastered your limitations, and perhaps given the proper situation, can push past them._
3) You may learn a single technique that you do not have the proper Skill to learn (though the technique must still be of your origin, and be of C-Rank or below; this is purchasable once).
_Your talents dabble in unforeseeable fields._

*Rewards that cost 1,200 Fame*
1) 10,000,000 ryō.
_Your accolades earn you fame across the world, but also valuable finance._
2) You may learn a single technique that you do not have the proper Skill to learn (though the technique must still be of your origin, and be of B-Rank or below; this is purchasable once).
_You have learned from all walks of life._

*Rewards that cost 2,000 Fame*
1) Two M/W/F points (unlimited amount of purchases, unlike the version available at 750 Fame).
_You have mastered yourself. Now, you use your knowledge to master your enemy._
2) You make take an additional Special Ability without an accompanying flaw, or you may remove one of your flaws without losing the associated Special Ability.
_Your skills include traits that others would be envious to have._
3) You may learn a single technique that you do not have the proper Skill to learn (though the technique must still be of your origin, and be of A-Rank or below; this is purchasable once).
_Recognizing the strength of others has developed your own._

*Rewards that cost 3,500 Fame*
1) A permanent advantage to any Attribute. This may push that Attribute past Godlike, though not beyond Godlike with a Major Advantage (this is purchasable once).
_You are the stuff of legends, and have practically ascended into godhood._
2) You may change a pick from the Restricted list, whether it be your Draft Loan, Epic, or Legendary pick. Note that this will be monitored for abuse and your purchase may be denied if it feels abusive.
_The universe has a way of giving you what you need._
3) A total of six MWF points. Unlimited purchase. 
_Your importance to the grand scheme must not be underestimated._


*Infamy Rewards*

Infamy is granted for engaging in dastardly deeds. These actions are done generally for one's own satisfaction or personal interest, and are not sanctioned by their village. The accolades of missing-nin are almost always tied to Infamy rather than Fame. Unlike Fame points, which are free from moral guidelines, Infamy is almost always given for dirtier deeds, and can likely be considered "evil points."

*Rewards that cost 200 Infamy*
1) You gain an NPC follower (whether a pet animal or someone who is constantly in your debt). This follower can accomplish baseline errands for you (shopping, letter delivery), but cannot be used for combat or advanced assignments.
_Your accomplishments have ushered you loyal minions._
2) 1,000,000 ryō.
_You retain much of what you learn—and earn._

*Rewards that cost 500 Infamy*
1) 5,000,000 ryō.
_You've learned how to get away with the perfect crime._
2) You have created an undercover network in a hidden village of your choice, allowing you to gain knowledge of one entire topic that happens inside of a village per purchase of this benefit. Can't be used on kage offices or village gates.
_Your informants stretch far and wide, extending even into the greatest villages._

*Rewards that cost 800 Infamy*
1) 10,000,000 ryō.
_You have left a wake of terror in your path, from which you have plundered and profited._
2) One M/W/F point (this is purchasable once).
_Not even your mortal limits will stop your conquest._
3) You may learn a single technique that you do not have the proper Skill to learn (though the technique must still be of your origin, and be of C-Rank or below; this is purchasable once).
_Your talents dabble in unforeseeable fields._

*Rewards that cost 1,000 Infamy*
1) 20,000,000 ryō.
_You strike fear into the hearts of every daimyō, whose riches are forfeit to your rise._
2) You may learn a single technique that you do not have the proper Skill to learn (though the technique must still be of your origin, and be of B-Rank or below; this is purchasable once).
_Your mastery extends beyond your bounds._

*Rewards that cost 1,300 Infamy*
1) Two M/W/F points (unlimited amount of purchases, unlike the version available at 800 Infamy).
_You are nigh-immortal._
2) You make take an additional Special Ability without an accompanying flaw, or you may remove one of your flaws without losing the associated Special Ability.
_Your skills include traits that others would be envious to have._
3) You may learn a single technique that you do not have the proper Skill to learn (though the technique must still be of your origin, and be of A-Rank or below; this is purchasable once).
_Stealing another's strength adds to your own._

*Rewards that cost 2,500 Infamy*
1) A permanent advantage to any Attribute. This may push that Attribute past Godlike, though not beyond Godlike with a Major Advantage (this is purchasable once).
_Tales of your conquest will be told for all time. You are the stuff of nightmares._
2) You may change a pick from the Restricted list, whether it be your Draft Loan, Epic, or Legendary pick. Note that this will be monitored for abuse and your purchase may be denied if it feels abusive.
_Improvisation is the mark of a true warrior._
3) A total of six M/W/F points. Unlimited purchase. 
_You draw upon a terrifying well of inner resolve._


*Rewards for Fame or Infamy*

A character may spend either their Fame or Infamy at a 1-for-1 ratio for CP, up to a total of 1,000 CP. Thereafter, a character may exchange their Fame or Infamy at a 2-for-1 ratio for CP.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Attribute Boosting (Feb 16, 2019)

*Attribute Boosting*

Below are the general guidelines for trying to balance the various increases a technique may end up giving to a character's stat based on its rank. These increases to stats are generally referred to as "boosts". Boosting a stat via technique has its limits, with higher ranked techniques obviously having stronger effects. All canon boosters are balanced with these guidelines in mind, so keep them in mind when designing custom boosters as well. That isn't to say that a technique can't deviate, given other balancing factors, but in general, this guideline should be a help.

E: None
D: Total +1 Advs across stats (max +1 in any one stat*)
C: Total +3 Advs across stats (max +2 in any one stat*)
B: Total +5 Advs across stats (max full tier boost in any one stat*)
A: Total +7 Advs across stats (max full tier +1 in any one stat*)
S: Total +9 Advs across stats (max full tier +2 in any one stat*)

*(boosters with boosts in only a single stat currently have 1 less total boost, but that stat is 1 higher than the standard cap for that rank, so CES at B-Rank is full tier +1 in Str, distributing 4 advantages, not 5, but it is able to distribute 4 advantages into a stat, rather than 3. Also, er, note that C-Rank still ends up with a tier with this, breaking the rule a bit more.)

*Diminishing Returns*

Upon reaching certain tiers in a stat using a booster, boosts begin to reduce in effectiveness, representing the minimal amount of improvement a lower ranked technique can have on already impressive stats. The tier in which this occurs is determined by the rank of technique (note that it applies from the start of that tier forward, including for a technique that boosted to that tier (though it will not reduce the boost below that tier). It does not apply to other techniques stacked below it). At that tier, each individual boost provided by that technique is reduced by the corresponding number advantages listed below, also determined by the technique’s rank. A boost can be reduced to 0, but cannot be reduced below 0 (exceptions including Styles such as Goken and Arhat which will always give at least a Minor Advantage).

At Masterful, each boost given by a D or C-Rank is reduced by 1 advantage.
At Epic, B boosts are reduced by 1, C and D reduced by 2 (if any).
At Legendary, A boosts are reduced by 1, B reduced by 2, C and D reduced by 3 (if any).
At Godlike, A boosts are reduced by 2, B reduced by 3, C and D reduced by 4 (if any). Remember that stats cap at Godlike w/ a Major Advantage anyway.

Example: A character has boosted to Proficient w/ a Major Advantage in Strength and Reflexes with the C-Rank Strong Fist. They then use the C-Rank Leaf Great Whirlwind which grants +2 advantages in Reflexes and +1 advantage in Strength. Strength improves to Masterful. Reflexes would improve to Masterful w/ a Minor Advantage, but as a C-Rank, its boosts are reduced by 1 advantage starting at Masterful. So it also only boosts Reflexes to Masterful. If the character instead had Masterful in those stats and used the same boost, Strength would not be improved and Reflexes would only gain a Minor Advantage. If you have any questions regarding the ways boosting works, please contact a member of Staff to help explain the process.

*Stacking*

There are four categories of stat boosts that are possible.

Boosts granted by Skills, Special Abilities (SAs), or that are explicitly stated to go first (usually things that don't have diminishing returns/rank)
Boosts that are continuous but not permanent, being gained from certain techniques (for example, the boosts granted by Lightning Strike Armor and Earth Release: Earth Spear)
Boosts granted by Physical Styles such as Gokenryu/Strong Fist, etc.
Boosts that are only granted for a specific movement or purpose (for example, the boosts granted by the Body Flicker Technique or Leaf Whirlwind).
Boosts granted by items.
Boosts stack in the order presented above, reiterated below:
First are applied boosts granted by Skills or SAs, or those that are explicitly stated to go first.
Second are applied continuous, nonpermanent boosts.
Third are applied boosts granted from Physical Styles. 
Fourth are applied boosts for a specific purpose.
Five are applied boosts granted by items.


This topic is going to contain the information about what canon techniques give what boosts, as well as canon techniques that have been modified to fit optimally into this site.

If you feel that a technique should be added then PM me  about it.


P.S.
It usually helps to PM those that seem to be online around the time you are to send the PM, if it is sent to one of my fellow staff members, we shall discuss it and get back to you about it as soon as it has been hashed out. Please be patient. 

_*Stat Boosts for Techniques:*_


*Name:* Strong Fist Style
*Japanese:* 剛拳流 (_Gōkenryū_)
*Rank:* C
_Type:_ Taijutsu, Fighting Style
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Notation:* Strong Fist
*Description:* A hard body taijutsu style originating from Konoha, the Strong Fist has become a popular school and now sees widespread use. Many of its techniques reference its origin, though some schools may omit or alter the “Leaf” title from their names. It is a brutal and physical style that focuses on solid impacts, the mangling of organs through external force, and the delicious sound of breaking bones. Long and hard hours of both mental and physical dedication are required to use this style, and as such those proficient in its intricacies strike fast, hard, and brutally accurate blows to their opponents.

This style grants +1 advantage to Strength, Reflexes, and Coordination to strikes while in use for a D-Rank stamina upkeep.

Sub-Techniques 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 (D-Rank) Grants +1 Advantage to Reflexes for the leap and Strength for the impact.

 – (D-Rank) Grants +1 advantage to Reflexes for the kick. 

 – (D-Rank) Grants +1 advantage to Reflexes for the kicks.

 (D-Rank) Grants +1 advantage to Strength for the heel drop.

 – (C-Rank) Uses Dynamic Entry (and its boosts). Requires two users, and if both kicks connect, treat the knockback as if Strength had been granted a full tier boost instead. D-Rank cost each.

 – (C-Rank) Grants +2 advantages to Reflexes and +1 advantage to Strength for the kicks.

 (C-Rank) Grants +2 advantages to Strength and +1 advantage to Coordination for the kick.

 – (C-Rank) Grants +2 advantages to strength for the initial kicks, which increases to a full tier for the final falling kick.

 – (C-Rank) Grants +2 advantages to Reflexes for the kick and +1 advantage to strength to help launch the target into the air. The user then moves quickly enough to match the velocity of their ascending target, provided the kick was successful.

 (B-Rank) Grants 1 full tier to Reflexes and +2 advantages to Strength for the kick. If used in collaboration with an ally and both kicks land, treat inflicted damage as if Strength had been granted a full tier and +1 advantage higher instead. Requires Leaf Strong Whirlwind.

 – (B-Rank) Grants 1 full tier to Reflexes and +2 advantages to Strength for the kick.

 – (B-Rank) Grants 1 full tier to Strength and +2 advantages to Reflexes for the kick.

 (B-Rank) Grants 1 full tier and +1 advantage to Strength.






*Name:* Gentle Fist Style
*Japanese:* 柔拳流 (_Jūkenryū_)
*Rank:* A-Rank Complexity; C-Rank Activation Cost
_Type:_ Taijutsu, Fighting Style
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Defensive, Supplementary
*Notation:* Gentle Fist, Hiden: Hyūga Exclusive
*Description:* A graceful taijutsu style that can be like a flowing river or steadfast like the mountain. The Jūken is intended to be utilized along with the Byakugan kekkei genkai and the Chakra Needle Technique to strike and lock down opponent's tenketsu with well placed displays of pinpoint strikes. Even those who lack the Byakugan can use this style to cause internal damage shoving foreign chakra into the target’s body.

This style grants +2 advantages to Coordination and +1 advantage to Reflexes to strikes while in use for a D-Rank stamina upkeep.

NOTE: Contrary to what the wikia says, the basic Gentle Fist style does not possess the ability to destroy any and all chakra-based substance. 

Jūken Sub-Techniques 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 – (E-Rank) Used to surgically inject chakra into the opponent to cause internal damage or lock down tenketsu. See the clan page for effects per strike.

 – (D-Rank) Grants +1 advantage to Reflexes for the strikes. Can attempt up to 16 strikes.

 – (D-Rank) Grants +1 advantage to Reflexes for the thrust.

 – (D-Rank) Requires Suiton.

 – (C-Rank) Grants +2 advantages to Reflexes and +1 advantage to Coordination for the strikes. Can attempt up to 32 strikes.

 – (C-Rank)

 – (B-Rank)

 – (B-Rank)

 – (B-Rank) Grants a full tier to Reflexes and +2 advantages to Coordination for the strikes. Can attempt up to 64 strikes.

 – (A-Rank) Costs a B-Rank each if used by two collaborating users.

 – (A-Rank)

 – (A-Rank) Grants 1 full tier +1 advantage to Reflexes and a full tier to Coordination for the strikes. Can attempt up to 128 strikes. Reflexes and Coordination is dropped by a tier after attempting this technique. (recovery time possibly based on con)

 – (S-Rank) Strikes are treated as if hit by an increased Strength, granting a full tier and +1 advantage to strength. Technique lasts until concentration is broken. Drains a D-Rank per hit, unless used with rapid strikes (16 Palms drains a C-Rank total, 32 Palms drains a B-Rank total, 64 Palms drains an A-Rank total, 128 Palms drains an S-Rank total).

Protecting Eight Trigrams Sixty Four Palms - TBD






*Name:* Chakra-Enhanced Strength
*Japanese:* チャクラ強化の強度 (_Chakura Kyōka no Kyōdo_)
*Rank:* B
_Type:_ Ijutsu, Taijutsu Style
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Notation:* Chakra-Enhanced Strength
*Description:* A technique requiring fine chakra control and concentration, where the user focuses chakra into their hands or feet and releases it with pinpoint timing when landing a strike. Massively improving the power of the user's taijutsu gives the illusion of greatly enhanced strength. Tsunade created the concept of this technique to intimidate enemies and keep them at bay while she healed injured ninja. 

Grants a full tier and +1 advantage to Strength with strikes, requiring a B-Rank amount of chakra per hit. Cannot normally be stacked with other styles (make a custom instead). Can benefit from Ijutsu cost reductions but not Taijutsu's (as it uses chakra).

Sub-Techniques 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 – (C-Rank) Grants a full tier to Strength for the heel drop.
 – (B-Rank) Grants a tier and +1 advantage to Strength for the kick.
 – (C-Rank) Grants a full tier to Strength for the impact.
 – (B-Rank) Grants a tier and +1 advantage to Strength for the impact.
 – (A-Rank) Grants a tier and +2 advantage to Strength for the impace. Requires assistance from a Kugutsu user using _Skillful Achievement with a Human Body_, which also grants the user speed in accordance with that technique.






*Name:* Arhat Fist
*Japanese:* 羅漢拳流 (_Rakankenryū_)
*Rank:* C
_Type:_ Taijutsu, Fighting Style
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Notation:* Arhat Fist
*Description:* This style of combat focuses on simple physical attacks such as palm strikes, shoulder thrusts, knee strikes, and punches often augmented with the user's own incredible strength. Users of this style are known to be able to easily defeat their opponent in a minimal number of hits, sacrificing speed and accuracy of attacks in favor of raw strength capable of wrecking havoc.

Grants +2 advantages to Strength with strikes while in use for a D-Rank stamina upkeep. Requires stability on the ground to remain in use.

Sub-Techniques 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rising Knee: D-Rank. Strength +2 adv. A strong knee strike in which the user puts his weight behind the blow, often sending the target into the air. Can create an opening for the Tokken.
Tackle Charge: D-Rank. Strength +2 adv. Requires to charge for at least 1m. If the user charges for at least 5m ahead of time, Strength gains an additional advantage. A straight shoulder tackle preceded by a slight charge.
Crushing Palm: D-Rank. Strength +2 adv. A strong palm strike with the user's weight behind it. This technique has some extreme impact penetration power.?
Rising Impact Palm: C-Rank. Strength +1 tier. An extremely strong rising palm strike in which the user makes his/her own body like a spring, uncoiling it to almost full extension just as the strike lands, intended to send an opponent flying.
Pressure Palm: C-Rank. Strength +1 tier. Using a combination of ones own strength and the strength of gravity, this downwards directed palm-thrust is strong enough to rupture the ground in a large radius.
Boulder Strike: B-Rank. Strength +1 tier +1 adv. A punch in which the whole momentum of the body has been thrown in behind, this technique can easily shatter boulders, pulverize bones, and cause other such nastiness upon a successful hit.




Other Taijutsu

*Spoiler*: __ 




Falcon Drop: D-Rank. Strength +2 adv for holding the opponent still.
Disturbance Taijutsu: A-Rank. Reflexes and Coordination +1 tier. All who view it are treated as having a tier less precog against predicting its attacks. Kumogakure exclusive.




Kenjutsu

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cloud-Style~
Reverse Beheading: C-Rank. Coo +1 adv and Reflxes +2 adv.
Crescent Moon Beheading: B-Rank. Reflxes +1 tier. Coo +2 adv.
Deception Beheading: D-Rank. Reflexes +1 adv.
Flame Beheading: B-Rank. Requires Katon and Chakra Flow.
Mist Beheading: B-Rank. Distraction gets +1 adv to Reflexes for D-Rank each. Falling thrust gets +2 adv to Reflexes for C-Rank.
Crescent Moon Dance: A-Rank. Reflexes, Coo, Str +2 advs. -2 advantages for tracking its movements.



Bukijutsu

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nadeshiko-Style Deep Crimson Dance Performance: C-Rank. Grants Reflexes and Coordination +2 advantages for the rapidity of the barrage (and to draw the kunai), but Coordination receives no boost for accuracy.
Dance Performance: Second Step: B-Rank. Grants +1 tier and +1 advantage to Reflexes for the spin, but 1 tier to Reflexes and Coordination for the rapidity of the barrage (and to draw the kunai), but Coordination receives no boost for accuracy.



Ninjutsu

*Spoiler*: __ 




Body Flicker Technique | Shunshin no Jutsu – (D-Rank) Grants a full tier boost to Reflexes. Restricted to unidirectional movement for the dash.

Afterimage Clone – (C-Rank) Uses the Body Flicker (and its boosts). The effect of this technique is negated if an opponent can effectively track the user.
Pressure Points of Harm and Death: TBD
Transparent Escape Technique: B-Rank. This technique renders the user invisible, but it must be activated while unobserved. If the user moves at a higher than Poor speed, it is ineffective and must be recast when the conditions for the technique are met once again.

Replacement Technique | Kawarimi no Jutsu - (E-Rank) This is a technique that anyone who has been through the Academy can perform. The technique works by creating an illusionary distraction that the user has replaced themselves with, causing the enemy to target the distraction instead of the user. The technique is prepared ahead of time, and then at some point afterward is activated to replace the user with the distraction object. The user then reveals their true location (which must be somewhere they could reach) and can respond from there. This technique is usable once per topic. This is high-speed movement more akin to the Body Flicker technique than actual teleportation. The effect feels like teleportation because the enemy is distracted during it, and stating where and how you are traveling is not necessary (although one may be asked to clarify if a particular movement seems impossible). Using this technique reactively generally has negative consequences, as it would naturally take longer to set up your distraction and may not have time to do so while a fireball is heading straight at you. While your Substitution is prepared, remember not to use any techniques that would give away your location, such as a lightning bolt erupting from the wrong space.




Doton

*Spoiler*: __ 




Earth Release: Fist Rock Technique: C-Rank. Strength +1 tier +1 adv. No contact.
Rock Armor: B-Rank. Con +1 tier, Strength +2 advs. No upkeep. Doesn't stack with Earth Spear.
Earth Release: Whac-a-Mole Technique: B-Rank. Trained to pop out of the ground, strike an enemy, and return to the ground before their target can react, the user is able to whack multiple targets located around the battlefield in quick succession. Grants Reflexes +1 tier and +1 advantage.
Earth Release: Hardening Technique: B-Rank. Con and Str +1 tier. Con has no effect against Raiton. Reflexes reduced by a major advantage. B-Rank cost and C-Rank upkeep.
Earth Release: Earth Spear: B-Rank. Con +1 tier. Str +2 adv. Con has no effect against Raiton. B-Rank cost and C-Rank upkeep. 




Fuuton

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nadeshiko-Style Hardliner Gale Fist: B-Rank. Produces a shockwave, and strikes with the user’s Strength, granting it +1 tier. Nintaijutsu.
Nadeshiko-Style Hardliner Revolving Cut: B-Rank. Grants the user +1 tier and +1 adv to Strength for the falling kick. Nintaijutsu.




Raiton

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Release: Lightning Strike Armor: B-Rank. Reflexes +1 tier and Coo +2 advs. B-Rank cost and C-Rank upkeep, and requires concentration, lasting until struck.




Suiton

*Spoiler*: __ 



Water Release: Rising Water Slicer: A-Rank. Attack slices through rock and wood regardless of rank.




Lava Release

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lava Release Armor: B-Rank. Con +2 Advs. B-Rank cost and C-Rank upkeep. Gives off intense heat, burning like a C-rank technique on contact.




Magnet

*Spoiler*: __ 



Armor of Sand: A-Rank. Constitution +1 tier +2 adv. -2 adv Reflexes, increasing to a tier if hit with the sand becomes drenched. A-Rank cost with C-Rank upkeep.




Lightning Release Armor

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning Release Armor: Stage 1: A-Rank. Grants +2 advantages to Strength, and a full tier boost to Reflexes and Constitution. A-Rank activation with a C-Rank upkeep. B-Rank Wind can pierce and disable the armor.
Lightning Release Armor: Stage 2: S-Rank. Grants a 1 tier boost to Strength, and 1 tier +1 adv to Reflexes and Constitution. S-Rank activation with a B-Rank upkeep. A-Rank Wind can pierce and disable the armor.
This jutsu's nature is extremely erratic and wild, making it incredibly hard to control properly - this property causes the user's chakra to spike uncontrollably (which opposing Water Release may be capable of taking advantage of) and makes it impossible to perform any Ninjutsu, Genjutsu or Fuuinjutsu above the rank of D, effectively making Taijutsu and Nintaijutsu the only things able to be done smoothly. In addition to this, the user is also unable to use any element other than Lightning since the field of Lightning chakra completely dominates the user's chakra network when used. The chakra covering him actively attempts to dissipate foreign chakra that comes into contact with it, while this may be helpful, it also prevents an ally's jutsu from effecting them - such as medical techniques; that are of lower rank, severely reducing their effectiveness. The user can jumpstart the jutsu into its second stage without having to go through the first, though they would need to have trained the second stage beforehand.



LRA Taijutsu

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lariat: A-Rank. Strength full tier +2 adv.
Double Lariat: A-Rank. Strength full tier +2 adv. Two users. If both hit, +2 Adv.
Elbow: C-Rank. Strength +1 tier.
Guillotine Drop: B-Rank. Strength +1 tier +1 adv.
Liger Bomb: S-Rank. Strength +2 tiers.
Lightning Oppression Horizontal: B-Rank. Strength +1 tier. Reflexes +2 adv.
Lightning Oppression Horizontal Chop: A-Rank. Strength +1 tier +1 adv. Reflexes + 1 tier.
Lightning Straight: A-Rank. Reflexes +1 tier +2 adv.



Multiple Shadow Clones

*Spoiler*: __ 




A-rank

One can make a specific amount of Shadow Clones based on their Stamina by spending 30 points of chakra. This technique can only be enacted by those with at least an Epic Stamina.

The 30 points of chakra expended are used to create a number of clones with an additional pool of chakra to share.

Epic – The user can spread a pool equal to half their remaining chakra points among as many clones as they like (minimum 1 point per clone, minimum clones 5)

Legendary – The user can spread a pool equal to their remaining chakra points among as many clones as they like (minimum 1 point per clone, minimum clones 5)

Godlike – The user can spread a pool equal to one and a half times their remaining chakra points among as many clones as they like (minimum 1 per clone, minimum clones 10)

These clones are identical to the user and have clones of their equipment (though special equipment does not have its unique abilities cloned). They do not gain additional chakra points for the user's Skills, should that be available to the user. Clones created in this fashion do not need to pay an activation cost for techniques already active on the original when they are created, though they must pay upkeep.

For the Tajū Mokubunshin (Multiple Wood Clones Technique) it is the same system, though note - there must be an appropriate amount of foliage available to actually create the clones. To know Tajū Mokubunshin one must know Tajū Kagebunshin as well as the Mokubunshin techniques.






*Spoiler*: __ 



S-Rank

This technique costs an S-Rank amount to initiate, and an upkeep of B-Rank per round afterward, to a maximum of 3 rounds per activation.

Kirisame causes external chakra manifestations of a different signature than the user's to dissipate into the environment. What does this mean? Well, here's a short list of some of its effects on certain types of techniques.

Elemental Ninjutsu: Cannot be created in Kirisame, nor manipulated. Existing elements formerly created by chakra are unaffected. E.g. A standing Earth-Style Wall, water left behind by a Suiton, etc. Assuming chakra is not maintaining its form.
Clones: Cannot be created in Kirisame. Existing solid clones are not affected or destroyed by the rain.
Bijuu Cloaks/LRA/etc: These are affected by Kirisame, but due to the constant outflow of chakra, their boosts stay in effect, albeit at *half* the usual numbers.
Chakra Flow Weapons: Counts as external. Rendered useless by Kirisame.
Summoning: The instantaneous summoning of creatures is unaffected.
Fuuinjutsu: Somewhat of a case by case basis. Seals in place will not just unravel, though activating their effects may not work.
If its raw external chakra, it's dissipated.

Kirisame vs. Kirisame
If two Kirisame are used in direct opposition, their effects will cancel each other's out. However, a Kirisame cannot be activated when already within the rain+mist of another Kirisame, as it falls under the category of Elemental Ninjutsu: "cannot be created in Kirisame."




Eight Gates

*Spoiler*: __ 




Eight Gates Technique:

This technique advances as the user learns to open the Eight Inner Gates, starting with the first.

The first of these Gates allows a 1 tier increase (maximum Epic) to Strength, Reflex, and Constitution.

The second Gate allows this technique to immediately refresh 50% of the user’s spent Stamina, but no other statistical increase.

The third Gate allows the user to regenerate from a wound due to the increased blood flow and chakra release (does not need to be immediately used upon entering this gate, but can only be used one time per activation).

The fourth Gate allows the user to increase their stats again, by another tier (maximum Legendary).

The fifth Gate allows an additional 50% refresh to spent stamina, with no additional statistical increase.


The sixth Gate allows the user to exert their Strength in a 10 meter radius as constant “pressure”, making it difficult to stand or move – this actually reflects in a negative to opponents’ within this range Reflex and Coordination equal to the difference between the user and the opponents’ Strength*.

The seventh Gate allows previous statistical limits (Legendary) to be surpassed and now go to Godlike – in addition, another 1 tier increase to Reflex, Strength, and Constitution are allowed, and the “pressure” range increases to 20 meters.

In the Eighth Gate, all limits are surpassed – even that of Godlike (though not beyond 1 tier past it), and an additional 1 tier increase to Reflex, Strength, and Constitution.

The technique can be active with as little or as many Gates as the user knows. However, the technique cannot go backward in power without deactivating completely – once one advances into the Eight Gates Mode, there is no turning back.

Drawbacks - This kind of power doesn’t come without its drawbacks. No matter which gate is open, they may only be open for as long as one has advantages in Constitution. In addition, a minor disadvantage to each physical stat the Gates govern per gate opened (up to 7, or 2 tiers + 1 minor disadvantage) is incurred for as long as the gates were open. If open for more than five rounds, this damage is permanent and must be retrained at half the original value. If a stat is increased to Legendary or Godlike via this technique, the damage to that stat is permanent no matter how long the technique was active.Taijutsu Specialists take only half this permanent damage (though suffer the same temporary damage). If a character with the Expert rank or higher in the Ijutsu Skill assists in the recovery, it may be retrained at quarter the original CP value. The penalty for the Eighth Gate is death, of course.

The CP values for learning the Inner Gates are as follows:

1st Gate - 100 CP

2nd Gate - 150 CP

3rd Gate - 200 CP

4th Gate - 250 CP

5th Gate – 300 CP

6th Gate – 350 CP

7th Gate – 400 CP

8th Gate – 450 CP

Total Experience – 2,200

As a special note, a Taijutsu Specialist can halve these experience values.

*For example, if the user's Strength is Masterful, and the target's Strength is Average, a two-tier penalty is applied to the opponent's Reflexes and Coordination. This can be mitigated through Strength-boosting techniques on the part of the opponent at any time, so long as it increases all aspects of strength. 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Body Revival Technique: Stage 1: S-Rank. Grants regenerative capabilities similar to Yin Healing Wound Destruction, and can be used to fake a dead or catatonic state. S-Rank activation with a A-Rank upkeep.
Body Revival Technique: Stage 2: S-Rank. Grants a 2-advantage boost to the user's Strength, Constitution, and Reflexes, as well as the regenerative capabilities of the first stage. S-Rank activation with a S-Rank upkeep. The user appears to become much more well-muscled, which may give a bulky look. If the user is particularly old, their hair might regain any lost colour and grow (if they were balding).
As with LRA, the user can jump-start the technique into its second stage without having to go through the first, though they would need to have trained the second stage beforehand. Contrary to claims made by the technique's user in the Bonds movie, this technique does not negate or reduce the penalties of the Gates' activation (though it may be used to compensate for the Gates' aftereffects).






*Spoiler*: __ 



S-rank Activation - Costs little to no chakra to keep up. This technique detects chakra up to 12km with anything beyond 10 km being increasingly fuzzy and diffuse and as such harder to locate or measure. This manifests in game mechanic as a way to detect chakra signatures in the same land subforum (for example, if one were in Shumatsu, they could detect a chakra signature in a different topic in Shumatsu, but not in Central Hi no Kuni or Tanzan - as always this is subject to staff approval). If focused upon a single person, it can easily detect when someone might be lying (though not the nature of the lie, nor the truth) via fluctuations in their chakra, and per usual detect if themselves or another is in a Genjutsu. If the same focus is given in a combat situation, the technique provides a one tier increase in Wisdom for the purposes of precognition, but only against that single target. While this bonus is in effect, their sensory range also becomes the norm for their Sensory FS level, rather than the previously mentioned 12 km. During this technique, all chakra signatures within their normal Sensory FS range can be tracked by amount (percentage of chakra remaining and their current Stamina stat).


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Unavailable Techniques (Feb 16, 2019)

*Unavailable Techniques*
While not completely unavailable for use, these techniques cannot be learned by any conventional means. Staff must grant any character the ability to train these. At this current juncture, they have not been balanced or haven't found a way to be balanced yet. I hope to someday find a way to balance them as then they will be assigned to the restricted loan list. 

 - _Unassigned_
 - _Unassigned_
 - _Unassigned_
 - _Unassigned_
 - _Unassigned_
 - _Unassigned_
 - _Unassigned_


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Samurai and Monk Techniques (Feb 16, 2019)

Samurai and Monk Canon Techniques

These techniques are Monk and Samurai exclusive, and can be learned as a regular jutsu by anyone of the corresponding origin.

Samurai have access to the following origin-exclusive techniques listed on the Naruto wikipedia: Samurai Sabre Technique, Flash, Rupture, Dancing Blade Risk, and Chakra Shockwave Slash.

*Name:* Iaido
*Rank:* B
*Range:* Close
*Type:* Kenjutsu
*Sub-type:* Offensive
*Elemental Affinity* N/A
*Notation:* Samurai exclusive
*Handsigns:* Requires a sheathed blade.
*Lore/Flavor:* Known as the Art of the Quickdraw, mastery of this technique is said to be available only to those who have practiced the art a thousand times. Those who master this technique are said to rival Mifune’s Iai Beheading. It is the art of drawing your sword, striking with it, and immediately resheathing your blade.
*Description:* The art of Iaido is the pinnacle of a samurai’s excellence. It is used to counter the ninjutsu of a shinobi, in the sense that a quick Iaido strike is able to interrupt ninjutsu. Within close range, a samurai may make an Iaido strike against an opponent. If that opponent has Coordination less than or equal to the samurai’s, any handsigns they make are interrupted. Each Iaido strike is finished by resheathing the blade after the strike is made. During use, Iaido gives a one-tier and a minor advantage boost to Coordination. At Epic, this boost is reduced to a full tier. At Legendary, this boost is reduced to a major advantage.
*Drawbacks:* Each Iaido strike requires the blade to be sheathed, meaning you cannot have a drawn blade to use it, and it is required to be sheathed after the strike, meaning your blade is not drawn for immediate self-defense after the strike. A non-samurai learning this technique must pay a 100 CP fee, which does not count towards your ACP.

Monks have access to the following origin-exclusive techniques:

*Name:* Sohei
*Rank:* B
*Range:* Close, Mid
*Type:* Taijutsu
*Sub-type:* Offensive
*Elemental Affinity* N/A
*Notation:* Monk exclusive
*Handsigns:* N/a
*Lore/Flavor:* Known as the Projection of the Self, this technique was developed to strike true at any opponent's weaknesses, regardless of their durability.
*Description:* The art of Sohei is the offensive pinnacle of a monk’s training. It is a strike that sends a shockwave forward from the hand, up to twenty meters in distance, making it effective when striking someone directly, or attacking them at a distance. Attacks from Sohei lower the target's Con by a tier for the purposes of taking that particular hit. Sohei grants a one-tier and minor advantage bonus to strength for a single strike. At Epic, this boost is reduced to a full tier. At Legendary, this boost is reduced to a major advantage. A non-monk learning this technique must pay a 100 CP fee, which does not count towards your ACP.
*Drawbacks:* N/a

*Name:* 
*Rank:* A-rank, A-rank upkeep
*Range:* 5m
_Type:_ Buddhism
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/a
*Notation:* Open Buddhist technique
*Handsigns:* The user takes a monk stance, with their left hand making a semi-ram handsign, and with the right hand facing down with the palm parallel to the ground.
*Lore/Flavor:* Projecting their spirit outwards, which assumes the shape of a Kannon, or "Mercy Goddess", the Senjusatsu is one of the most icononic Buddhist techniques. The Kannon generally has a calm and tranquil golden visage, but when the user's emotions are distorted by something such as anger, its appearance can change. When angry, the Kannon can appear as a red-faced oni, when scared, it can appear as a purple-colored yokai, et cetera.
*Description:* The technique creates a floating, many-armed spirit Kannon behind the user. The statue remains stationary behind the user, who must also remain mostly stationary while using this technique. The technique creates a five-meter radius around the user, from which the Kannon can attack. The user is able to move within this radius, but must constantly hold their hands in the proper stance. The Kannon is able to materialize its fists to attack targets within the five-meter radius. Shortly after appearing and attacking the target, the hands disappear. The Kannon, as a projection of one's own spirit, is able to preform a certain amount of punches and strikes per post. This number is based on the user's Wisdom (via deep understanding of the spirit), or Reflexes (through physical training). At Poor, the statue can make two attacks per post. At each tier beyond that, the number of strikes doubles. This means four strikes at Average, all the way to one hundred and twenty-eight strikes at Godlike. These strikes are preformed at the user's Strength (modified by any continuous but non-permanent boosts, but not by other boosts), with an A-rank boost provided by the technique itself. This translates to a four advantage boost to Strength, reduced to a three advantage boost to Strength after Legendary.
*Drawbacks:* While the Kannon itself is not physical, but spiritual and ethereal, the Kannon's materialized fists are physical and can be blocked and interacted with. If the user is forced to move out of the Kannon's area of effect, or if the user's stance is broken, the technique immediately ends. That means, for the technique to function, the user must remain completely stable within the area of effect. The Kannon is also only able to materialize its fists within five meters of the user, meaning that long-ranged attacks can prove very effective when this technique is maintained; as the user cannot move without breaking the technique, and yet cannot attack them from so great a distance away.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Cursed Seals (Feb 16, 2019)

Cursed Seals

_Note:_ Below is the default system for curse seals based off of Orochimaru's Juuinjutsu. Custom curse seals may use their own drawbacks, training. But the progression remains the same.

*Developing a Cursed Seal:* It's fairly simple to develop a Cursed Seal, all you need to do is get a significant amount of DNA from one with the Nature KKG, and study the DNA and how the Nature Clan generates its power (This is done IC obviously). Then with the corresponding level of FS you can develop up to the following ranks in Juuinjutsu (Cursed Seals), which has a set maximum amount of tiers in a rank: 

Fuuin Minor -> D/C -> 2/3 tiers (with a maximum of 1 tier per stat) 
Fuuin Major -> B/A -> 4/5 tiers (with a maximum of 2 tiers per stat, cannot exceed Legendary) 
Fuuin Specialist -> S -> 6 tiers (with a maximum of 2 tiers per stat, cannot exceed Legendary)

_*Which stats are raised and by how much are determined by the recipient when applied. Once chosen, they cannot be changed.*_


*Applying a Cursed Seal:* Once you've studied the DNA and developed your Juuinjutsus or trained some old ones, you implant these seals into your victims/subjects. This requires PCs to be captured or volunteered for experimentation. After implanting them with the seals, and studying its affect on the PC, you gain +25% on the success rate of the seals, until you reach 100 in all the ranks. The starting success of the ranks is as follows: D-Rank: 75%, C-Rank: 50%, B-Rank: 25%, A-Rank: 0%, S-Rank: -25%.

Once the patient has received the curse seal, a BoD will roll a 100 die to determine the outcome of the Curse Seal. Honestly, these won't work every time, so be prepared for the worst result when taking the risk. A 100-sided die will be rolled, with the result indicating success or fail with the implementation of the curse seal(Ex: If you have a 25% chance of success, 1-75 will result in failure, 76-100 will result in success). A natural 1 is always a failure, regardless of success chance. If you obtain a natural 100 then you are automatically bumped to Level 2 of Stage 1 as a result of flawless implementation. 

*"Well, what happens if it fails? Do I just automatically die?"*

Worry not, another dice is rolled to determine the consequences. This time, a ten-sided roll will be used with the following chart below: 


1: Death! The seal has not responded well within the body, and as a result has killed the receiver completely.
2-3: The curse seal failed, but you're not dead. This comes at a severe cost though, the receiver has completely and permanently lost their bloodline (if they have one).
4-6: The receiver has been deformed! A part of their body will permanently remain transformed. However, it is not as it seems. The defective part is thus weakening the rest of the body, and while they may exhibit slightly increased strength and such, overall, their timing, speed, stamina, and reactions with the transformed area will be hindered severely. (Decreases to be decided on a case-by-case basis, speak to Staff for help in figuring out your circumstances)
7-10: The seal is effectively a failure. The receiver will never be able to advance to the 2nd stage of the Curse Seal, and when using it will exhibit a 50% chance of the seal taking control(Speak to Staff about rolling to determine when this occurs). The seal, while it may grant you a bit of power, is literally eating away at the body. *Your immune system is barely able to stand it, and over time it will severely weaken you and when used more than 5 times in your lifespan, will kill you.*


*Training a Cursed Seal:* Congratulations if this part of the guide applies to your character, you have gotten yourself a legitimate cursed seal! After a three post coma, you will awaken with the full bonuses of your Stage 1 of the Cursed Seal for a short time (five posts), but right after it'll recede and the training process can begin. This first activation kinda spoils you and makes your character crave the desire to achieve that powerful state once more. From there, you begin training to awaken your curse's full power. The training is as follows: 
*Stage One:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Level 1:* Starting Level. Grants recovery of a minor advantage in stamina during use(see drawbacks for explanation of "recovery"). May use for up to 3 posts. User paralyzed for 3 posts after usage, followed by a 2 post period of a major disadvantage in stamina. 

*Level 2:* Requires 750 CP to have been gained since the acquisition of the cursed seal (keep track of this number alongside your ACP, UCP, and TCP totals while doing updates). Grants half of the tiers in the maximum amount of the Curse Mark's rank as well as a recovery of a major advantage in stamina during use. May use for up to five posts. User is paralyzed for 1 post after usage, followed by a major disadvantage in stamina for 4 posts. 

*Level 3:* Requires 1500 CP to have been gained since the acquisition of the cursed seal. Grants the full tiers for the Curse Mark's rank, and during use the user recovers the full tier of stamina. May use for up to 10 posts at a time. Paralysis effect negated. Major Disadvantage in stamina for 5 posts after use.






*Stage 2:*​
To reach Stage 2, one must actively *spend* 500 UCP into the seal to allow for its evolution. This CP _does count_ towards your ACP! The user must also spend a post or two explaining the evolution of the seal to its next stage.

Once the user has successfully evolved, they will immediately emerge again spoiled from the incubation period, for they will receive the full power of Stage 2 for 3 posts, before being knocked into the training process again. One should note performing this process _could_ drastically change the players personality, so far it's been seen that it twists the user into the dark end of the alignment spectrum. Upon this success the following training process will begin: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Level 1:* Obtained upon spending the 500 CP mentioned above. Grants Full stat raises + additional ability (this could be things like flight/jutsu enhancement/etc.), as well as a minor advantage in all physical stats. May use for up to 3 posts. Followed by a 5 post penalty of a tier debuff in stamina and constitution. 

*Level 2:* Requires 2500 CP to have been gained since the acquisition of the cursed seal. Grants full stat raises + additional ability, as well as a major advantage in all physical stats. May use for up to seven posts. For ten posts after the seal was used: a tier debuff in stamina and a major disadvantage in constitution is applied.

*Level 3:* Requires 3500 CP to have been gained since the acquisition of the cursed seal. Grants full stat raises + additional ability, as well as a major advantage in all physical stats. The user can now utilize instant stat raises to specific portions of the body. Stage 2 may now be used for ten posts maximum. For five posts after usage: Major disadvantage in stamina and constitution. Available only to Perfect Seals (A rank and higher).





*Drawbacks of a Cursed Seal:* A base stamina of at least Proficient is required to be able to access a cursed seal's power. Upon acquisition, a full tier of your stamina is stored in the seal. You still _technically_ have that full tier in stamina, but it is stored away in the seal instead of your chakra supply, and can only be "recovered" during the Cursed Seals usage(for example, if you had Masterful Stamina normally, you would calculate your chakra usage while not using the curse seal as if you only had Proficient Stamina). Usage of a typical Cursed seal influences the user's personality, causing them to grow darker and more cruel. This is something we expect to see in the portrayal of the character. 

Also, it causes you to feel drawn to the person who sealed it into you. A connection is formed in which you can be more easily manipulated by the sealer(this is represented by a tier penalty in wisdom when around that sealer in terms of handling manipulation). Other drawbacks are listed alongside training and application above. Finally, the Cursed Mark will force itself to activate when your stamina drops to less than 25%, in which the drawbacks may perhaps kick in at the worst time(unless you spend 1 Will point in that topic to force the mark to recede).


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Unsealing Techniques (Feb 16, 2019)

Unsealing Techniques

Unsealing opposing Seals is based on a mixture of your aptitude with Fuinjutsu and your level of Wisdom. The higher your proficiency in Fuinjutsu (Novice, Adept, Expert, Specialist, etc) the better at unsealing you will be. When dealing with seals created by someone who is less adept than you are, you may always immediately succeed in unsealing their Fuinjutsu. A Specialist can always unseal the seal of an Expert, likewise an Expert can always unseal the seal of an Adept, etc.

Should the level of Fuinjutsu between Unsealer and Sealer be equal however, the Unsealer will succeed if they have higher Wisdom. Should the Unsealer's Wisdom prove to be lower however, they may not immediately Unseal the opposing Seal. This does not mean the Seal is invulnerable however. Every 72 hours spent studying a Seal garners a Tier Advantage to Wisdom for Unsealing that particular Seal, up to a Two-Tier Advantage. Should this still not be enough to break the Seal, numbers can also help out. For each Fuin Adept that helps you break a seal, add a Minor Advantage to Wisdom. For each Expert, add a Major Advantage, and for each Specialist or above, add a Tier.

Seals created in specific relation with other seals receive a Wisdom bonus for Unsealing a Seal of that type. For example, using Five Element Unseal against a Five Element Seal will provide an additional Tier bonus to Wisdom for Unsealing.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- The Rinnegan (Feb 16, 2019)

The Rinnegan


​Deva Path (天道, Tendō)

*Almighty Push & Pull* - The ability to manipulate attractive and repulsive forces manifest as _Bansho Ten'in_ and _Shinra Tensei_. They allow the user to push and to pull specific objects, or to send out broad waves of energy. These abilities can be used at different magnitudes of strength, from C-rank to S-rank, and the two abilities share a synchronized cooldown period. At C-rank the user can repel or attract equivalent to Masterful Strength, at B-rank they can repel or attract equivalent to Epic Strength, at A-rank they can do this at Legendary, and at S-rank, Godlike. The cooldown is one post at C-rank, two posts at B-rank, three posts at A-rank, and four posts at S-rank. Using either ability with Might Points to increase its strength scales the cooldown to a topic, or thirty minutes, whichever is deemed more appropriate. Alternatively, the user may expend a Might Point to use one of the default Push/Pull abilities outside of its cooldown.
*Planetary Devastation* - A pure core of gravity, strong enough to create satellites and imprison bijuu, _Chibaku Tensei_ is capable of havoc like no other. For an S-rank amount of Stamina, the user is able to decimate a battlefield, ripping up the ground and turning it into a great sphere in the sky, capable of imprisoning even bijuu. This sphere has a Durability of 50, and when used with Might Points, not only is its range increased, but its Durability increases to 100, and the satellite created will become a fully-fledged moon.
*Heavenly Obstacle Quaking Star* - The power of a meteor, utter and complete destruction of a battlefield. With the need for three handseals to be completed simultaneously, this technique requires the power of Susano'o to be properly utilized, and with a 30 Stamina Point cost, there is little rivaling this technique in sheer power. Heavenly Obstacle Quaking Star has 75 Durability, and threatens to completely annihilate a battlefield, and likely the user along with it. Using this technique with Might Points causes an additional meteor to drop after the first.
Animal Path (畜生道, Chikushōdō)

*The Animal Path* - Needing no blood sacrifice and no hand-seals to summon, the creatures granted by the Animal Path have a myriad of abilities. The user gains access to the eight different animals summoned by the Animal Path, and the user is capable of seeing through the eyes of their summons.
Preta Path (餓鬼道, Gakidō)

*Blocking Technique Absorption Seal* - This powerful ability grants the user to absorb chakra. Whether in the form of ninjutsu techniques, which can be absorbed up to A-rank in power and grant the Rinnegan user that much chakra, or at the rate of a B-rank amount of chakra drained from the target on extended contact, this is an ability to be feared. When used with a Might Point, this ability can even absorb S-rank techniques.
Asura Path (修羅道, Shuradō)

*Asura Path* - Said to be the mastery of the ninja art of Puppetry, the Asura Path grants the user the ability to alter their body at will with various armaments, traps, and utility functions. This can range from missiles (cost scaling with explosive power, dealing Durability Damage equal to the amount of chakra invested), and bladed weapons (D-rank cost), to propulsion thrusters and extra limbs (B-rank cost).
Outer Path (外道, Gedō))

*Demonic Statue Chains* - One of the most potent fuuinjutsu techniques, the Rinnegan user is capable of extending spectral chains from the palms of their hands, capable of sealing objects inside of a chosen medium at an A-rank cost. Incapacitated living things can be sealed into a chosen medium at an S-rank cost. The chains can be manipulated in order to attack and attempt to bind an individual for a B-rank amount of chakra, and their strength when binding an individual is equivalent to Legendary. These chains contain a Cursed Seal that suppresses the power of bijuu, making it the perfect technique for sealing a Tailed Beast.
*Demonic Statue of the Outer Path* - A great construct comprising the husk of the Ten Tails itself. This statue can be summoned for an S-rank cost, and maintained for two posts, plus an additional two posts for every tier of Stamina the user has beyond Proficient. It has a Strength of Godlike, a Reflex of Legendary, and a Coordination of Epic. It has no Stamina or Wisdom. The statue has a Constitution of Legendary, but despite any damage it may suffer, it regenerates while not summoned, as long as some of it remains. The Demonic Statue is capable of serving as a receptacle for sealing techniques, and is the only known object capable of storing all nine Tailed Beasts at the same time.
*Samsara of Heavenly Life* - Mastery over life and death, with a price. This technique allows for the user to revive any recently-deceased characters of their choice in the country subforum in which the user preforms this technique. Shortly after the technique is preformed, the user will perish, having exchanged their own life for many others.
*Black Receivers* - At a C-rank cost the user is able to create chakra receivers from their body. These receivers can be created at sizes roughly equivalent to that of a sword or shorter. They are treated as journeyman quality items, and disappear at the time of the creator's death. These items are capable of transmitting chakra over long distances, and if inserted into an enemy, lowers that enemy's Stamina by a full Tier. If the target's Stamina would be lowered below Poor by this, they are rendered paralyzed by the Rinnegan user's chakra.
Naraka Path (地獄道, Jigokudō)

*Not presently available.*
Human Path (人間道, Ningendō)

*Not presently available.*
Saṃsāra Copy Wheel Eye (輪廻写輪眼, Rinne Sharingan)

*Heavenly Hand Power* - A powerful space-time technique birthed from the Rinne Sharingan, _Amenotejikara_ allows for the user to teleport short distances and to exchange the positions of objects or people. For a B-rank amount of chakra they are capable of teleporting up to 20 meters away. For an A-rank amount of chakra, they are able to switch the positions of two objects within a 60 meter distance of the user. A person can be substituted in place of one or both objects, but if a person other than the user is involved with the use of Heavenly Hand Power, the cost is increased to an S-rank. For a Might Point, the user is able to double the distance at which they can teleport or swap objects and people.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Equipment And Materials (Feb 16, 2019)

*Equipment and Materials*


Listed below will be each type of basic item and material that can be purchased. If something is not listed (and it is a basic item), please request that a member of Staff put a price tag on it. Keep in mind that only _basic_ items may be purchased through the marketplaces; any complex items or non-conventional designs for weapons must be custom-made by a character with the appropriate Crafting Method in-character.

Items and materials listed as "[village name]-exclusive" can only be bought in the marketplace of the appropriate village, and may occasionally be regulated by that village to prevent foreign shinobi from gaining access to them.

Note also that if an entry has a '+' sign before it, the price listed is added to the cost of the materials needed to make it (e.g. a normal-sized steel katana would cost 50,000 ryō, 25,000 ryō for the steel and 25,000 ryō to make the blade).

A unit of any given material can be used to create an object of a standard amount and size. For example, a regular-sized katana, ten kunai or shuriken, or one hundred senbon can be crafted from a single unit of any given metal. Larger projects will require multiple units of material; make rough approximations according to these standards.

Each village's marketplace offers some category of item at a lower price than the other villages. All medial supplies purchased in Kemurigakure cost half as much. All wood (except for chakra-fortified wood) purchased in Konohagakure costs half as much. All purchases made in the construction (or upgrade) of puppets cost 10% less in Sunagakure. All basic weapons purchased in Kirigakure cost half as much. All scrolls purchased in Kumogakure cost half as much.

*Materials*

Bronze | 3,000 ryō per unit
Chakra-fortified wood | 30,000 ryō per unit (a special supply of lumber that is cut from a unique breed of tree first planted by the 1st Hokage; the trees are grown using a well-guarded secret that causes their wood to conduct chakra especially well, and to harden to the point of steel when chakra is ran through it; is fire-retardent, especially while conducting chakra, though will still eventually burn under continued contact with flames; Konohagakure-exclusive)
Chakra drain | 250,000 ryō, 750,000 ryō, 1,500,000 ryō (the cost assigned to the quality that allows items to drain Stamina from an opponent; can absorb up to a C-Rank amount, a B-Rank amount, and an A-Rank amount of Stamina per post, respectively; different from , the chakra draining quality does not take an opponent's chakra for the user, but simply empties it from the opponent instead)
Iron | 10,000 ryō per unit
Steel | 25,000 ryō per unit
Mithril | 100,000 ryō per unit 
Cloth | 1,000 ryō per unit
Wood | 2,000 ryō per unit
Leather | 3,000 ryō per unit
Simple liquids (oils, wax, etc) | 2,000 ryō per unit
Glass | 3,000 ryō per unit
*General items and components*

Chain | +7,500 ryō per five meters
 (these hit Durability as a C-rank technique)| 1,500 ryō
Flasks | +1,000 ryō
 | +5,000 ryō per fifteen meters
Piping | +4,000 ryō per meter
Rope | 1,000 ryō per five meters
 | 2,500 ryō
Vials | +500 ryō
Flashlight | 1,500 ryō
*Basic weapons*

 | +15,000 ryō
 | +20,000 ryō
 | +25,000 ryō (Kumogakure-exclusive)
 | +15,000 ryō (Deals damage as though fired with Masterful Strength)
 | +10,000 ryō
 | +15,000 ryō
 | +10,000 ryō
 | +5,000 ryō
 | +5,000 ryō
 | +12,500 ryō
 | +20,000 ryō
 | +25,000 ryō
 | +25,000 ryō
 | +15,000 ryō
 | 125,000 ryō (Kemurigakure-exclusive)
 | +500 ryō
 | +15,000 ryō
 | +10,000 ryō
 | +10,000 ryō
 | +2,500 ryō
 | +20,000 ryō
*Projectiles*

Arrows | 5,000 ryō per 20
Bolts | 5,000 ryō per 20
 | 1000 ryō
 | 10,000 ryō
 | 500 ryō
 | 150 ryō
 | 500 ryō
 | 100 ryō
 | 1000 ryō
Stones | 50 ryō per 50
*Medical supplies*

Field Medicine Kit (Contains one flashlight, 2x scalpels, 3x coagulation pills, 2x Blood Pills, 2x Syringes, 2x Wraps, 5x Sample Vials) | 10,000 ryō
 | 10,000 ryō per 3
Coagulation pills | 2,000 ryō (staunches wounds when ingested; lasts for 1 post)
 | 10,000 ryō (paralyses when ingested; lasts 3 posts; Kemurigakure-exclusive)
 | 5,000 ryō per 3 (only five per topic; each pill grants the user 5 Stamina Points)
 | 1,000 ryō
 | 20,000 ryō per set (Konohagakure-exclusive)
| 1,000 ryō
| 1,000 ryō


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Sage Mode (Feb 16, 2019)

Sage Mode (_Sennin Mōdo_)​
Sage Mode is an empowered state unique to those few shinobi who have mastered the ability to combine their own spiritual and physical energies with natural energy (自然エネルギー, _shizen enerugī_) to create senjutsu chakra (仙術チャクラ, _senjutsu chakura_). Though not all those who are able to mould senjutsu chakra are able to enter Sage Mode, those who can find themselves able to greatly extend the reach of their own physical abilities, with augmented reserves of stamina, and access to senjutsu (仙術, lit. sage techniques). The instruction of the various processes involved with the actual training of Sage Mode is usually performed by one of a limited number of summons from an even-more limited number of contracts. Notable among these are the Slug, Snake, and Toad contracts, whose schools of senjutsu are the most well-renowned.

The process of moulding senjutsu chakra is difficult to master. Once attuned to natural energy (a practice which, on its own, can be difficult to master), the user will learn to gather it, blending it with their chakra. Should the user mould too little natural energy, any chakra they mould will be ineffective for any purpose. Conversely, if too much natural energy is taken in during the process, the user’s body will petrify, taking the shape of the summon from whose school of teaching they are instructed. Those who master the process of the creation of senjutsu chakra, who are able to enter Sage Mode, are called sages (仙人, _sennin_).

Mechanically, the process of training through the various stages of control over senjutsu chakra and Sage Mode is represented by the expenditure of CP. CP that is spent to advance through the stages of Sage Mode does not count towards a character’s ACP. 

Each stage of mastery over senjutsu chakra and Sage Mode grants a certain number of Senjutsu Points (or "SP", not to be confused with Stamina Points), which function similarly for users of Sage Mode as they do for those with the Nature Clan Kekkei Genkai. For those with access to Incomplete Sage Mode or a higher stage of Sage Mode, each turn spent with Sage Mode active will drain from the user’s available pool of SP. SP can be spent to pay for techniques, as if they were Stamina Points (however, they do not have to be spent exclusively; e.g. a character may spend 7 Senjutsu Points and 8 Stamina Points to pay for a technique that costs 15 Stamina Points). Consequently, spending from their pool of SP will shorten the amount of time that a character can remain in Sage Mode. Each stage of training will also have an associated rate at which the user’s pool of SP is refilled.

Through the use of , a sage may have others perform the meditation necessary for using Sage Mode in place of themselves.

The progression of advantages granted by the stages of Sage Mode for each contract is as follows, though those that acquire Sage Mode without an associated contract can select the Attributes associated with each boost (note that Stamina and Wisdom cannot be affected by these advantages, and that these advantages do not diminish):


*Spoiler*: __ 




Incomplete Sage Mode:
An Attribute → Masterful or a tier and a Minor Advantage
An Attribute → Masterful or a tier
An Attribute → Masterful or Major Advantage
An Attribute → Major Advantage

Complete Sage Mode:
An Attribute → Masterful w/ Major Advantage or tier and a Major Advantage
An Attribute → Masterful w/ Minor Advantage or a tier and a Minor Advantage
An Attribute → Masterful or a tier
An Attribute → Major Advantage

Perfected Sage Mode
An Attribute → Epic or two tiers and a Minor Advantage
An Attribute → Epic or a tier and a Major Advantage
An Attribute → Masterful or a tier
An Attribute → Masterful or a a tier




Senjutsu

_200 CP_ - This stage of the process of training Sage Mode will, for most individuals, just be a stepping stone to higher levels of development. It grants nothing aside from access to the ability to mould senjutsu chakra, and a small pool of 20 SP. It is at this stage that user may realize that their physical condition is insufficient to progress beyond their current ability to mould senjutsu chakra. Those with Poor Constitution, who are undergoing the rejection process for , and those who have undergone the rejection of implanted organs find themselves unable to enter Sage Mode, and thus unable to progress further. Additionally, progress further, the user must possess at least Epic Stamina, as those with any less are unable to properly balance natural energy with their own chakra. 

​
Incomplete Sage Mode

_400 CP_ - This, the first stage of Sage Mode proper, is not fully-developed. Occasionally called Honored Sage Mode (発動仙人モード, _Hatsudō Sennin Mōdo_), the first stage of Sage Mode’s development involves an imbalanced combination of natural energy with the user's physical and spiritual energies. This results in an appearance that is warped in a primal manner, causing the user to take on features of the summon from whose school of teaching they have learned. Incomplete Sage Mode grants a pool of 40 SP, with the upkeep for Sage Mode being 5 SP per post. Each post of stationary meditation grants 5 SP. At this level and all additional levels, sages are able to sense up to six different chakra signatures at a given time within a two-hundred meter range, and are capable of sensing the amount, fluctuation, and intent of chakra. Users may enter Sage Mode after three posts of meditation.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Slug Contract Incomplete Sage Mode:
Constitution → Masterful or a tier and a Minor Advantage
Strength → Masterful or a tier
Coordination → Masterful or Major Advantage
Reflex → Major Advantage

Snake Contract Incomplete Sage Mode:
Reflex → Masterful or a tier and a Minor Advantage
Coordination → Masterful or a tier
Constitution → Masterful or Major Advantage
Strength → Major Advantage

Toad Contract Incomplete Sage Mode:
Strength → Masterful or a tier and a Minor Advantage
Reflex → Masterful or a tier
Constitution → Masterful or Major Advantage
Coordination → Major Advantage




​
Complete Sage Mode

_600 CP_ - The stage of Sage Mode that allows the user to achieve the effects that Sage Mode is most well-known for. Their appearance is no longer warped as it is in the previous stage, except for their eyes, which alter based on the method by which the user achieved Sage Mode, generally which animal contract they are attuned to. Complete Sage Mode grants a pool of 80 SP, with the upkeep for Sage Mode being 10 SP per post. Each post of stationary meditation grants 10 SP. One who has perfected Complete Sage Mode may enter Incomplete Sage Mode while retaining Complete Sage Mode’s 80 SP pool. For every 100 CP gained by the user while they have Complete Sage Mode unlocked, they receive an additional 10 SP to their pool, to a maximum total of 120 SP. Users may enter Sage Mode after two posts of meditation, or after one post of meditation but with half of their SP pool available.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Slug Contract Complete Sage Mode:
Constitution → Masterful w/ Major Advantage or tier and a Major Advantage
Strength → Masterful w/ Minor Advantage or a tier and a Minor Advantage
Coordination → Masterful or a tier
Reflex → Major Advantage

Snake Contract Complete Sage Mode:
Reflex → Masterful w/ Major Advantage or tier and a Major Advantage
Coordination → Masterful w/ Minor Advantage or a tier and a Minor Advantage
Constitution → Masterful or a tier
Strength → Major Advantage

Toad Contract Complete Sage Mode:
Strength → Masterful w/ Major Advantage or tier and a Major Advantage
Reflex → Masterful w/ Minor Advantage or a tier and a Minor Advantage
Constitution → Masterful or a tier
Coordination → Major Advantage






​Perfected Sage Mode

_800 CP_ - The stage of Sage Mode that allows the user to achieve what we have rarely seen; Perfected Sage Mode is rare, even among sages. Expanding on the optical changes of Complete Sage Mode, the eyes of of a sage who has mastered the Perfected Sage Mode gain additional features, generally some kind of tattooing around the eyes, such as orange pigmentation or curving tattoo patterns. Perfected Sage Mode grants 160 SP, with an upkeep for the Sage Mode of 20 SP per post. Each post of stationary meditation grants 20 SP. One who has mastered the Perfected Sage Mode may enter the Completed Sage Mode or Incomplete Sage Mode while retaining the Perfected Sage Mode's 160 SP pool. For every 100 CP gained by the user while they have Complete Sage Mode unlocked, they receive an additional 10 SP to their pool, to a maximum total of 200 SP. Users may enter Sage Mode after one post of meditation, or instantly with half their SP pool available.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Slug Contract Perfected Sage Mode:
Constitution → Epic or two tiers and a Minor Advantage
Strength → Epic or a tier and a Major Advantage
Coordination → Masterful or a tier
Reflex → Masterful or a tier

Snake Contract Perfected Sage Mode:
Reflex → Epic or two tiers and a Minor Advantage
Coordination → Epic or a tier and a Major Advantage
Constitution → Masterful or a tier
Strength → Masterful or a tier

Toad Contract Perfected Sage Mode:
Strength → Epic or two tiers and a Minor Advantage
Reflex → Epic or a tier and a Major Advantage
Constitution → Masterful or a tier
Coordination → Masterful or a tier



​


----------

